# Jeunes switcheurs, que regrettez-vous des PC ?



## bibibenate (16 Mars 2005)

Après 3 semaines de switch, je commence à faire un petit bilan de ce que j'apprécie et... de ce que je regrette.

Niveau regret, pas grand chose si ce n'est :
- L'absence de "Money" sur MAc, ça me manque bcp, je faisais mes comptes dessus depuis 5 ans et faut vraiment que je trouve une alternative.
- L'impossibilité de couper/coller des dossiers (sans avoir à passer par le glisser/déposer un peu rébarbatif parfois)
- et enfin, les fameux deux boutons et molette qui font cruellement défaut à la magnifique souris Apple, je parle du modèle BT bien sûr.
- c'est tout...


----------



## trif33 (16 Mars 2005)

ça fait deux heures que je me bat avec ce mac mini pour aller sur internet
voila mapremiere impression du monde mac
mais je tout jeune il parait


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mars 2005)

MSN... ça fait pas grand chose je sais :love:


----------



## Krstv (16 Mars 2005)

Un an après avoir switché, je dois avouer que je... ne regrette rien.   Même pas la souris à deux boutons, tant la souris Apple Bluetooth est confortable pour mes tendons. 

Si j'ai switché, c'est parce que je n'en pouvais plus de revenir sur mon vieux toshiba après avoir passé la journée a bosser sur le G3 de la rédac, équipé d'OS X (oui, parce que quand je bossais sur OS 9, j'étais content de revenir sur XP.  (pas taper) ) Et non seulemet mon switch m'a permi de bosser sur un bel ordi équipé d'un OS presque parfait (presque parfait car, comme dit l'adage, nul n'est parfait), mais en plus, il m'a permis de découvrir une communauté d'utilisateurs ouverte, sympa, serviable, accueillante, et drôle. Dans les forums techniques comme dans le Klan  (Salut la Guilde). 

Dernière chose, depuis que je suis sur mac, je ne télécharge plus illégalement, paie mes sharewares, bref, je suis devenu un mec bien. 

Le switch ? Encore mieux que l'elixir miracle du Docteur Jackson (qui soigne pourtant les maux de bouche, les ongles incarnés, et les verrues plantaires)


----------



## ntx (16 Mars 2005)

bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> Après 3 semaines de switch, je commence à faire un petit bilan de ce que - L'impossibilité de couper/coller des dossiers (sans avoir à passer par le glisser/déposer un peu rébarbatif parfois)


"Pomme C" et "Pomme V" fonctionnent dans le Finder.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Mars 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> "Pomme C" et "Pomme V" fonctionnent dans le Finder.


Oui enfin c'est plutôt d'un éventuel Commande X dont il parle...


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2005)

trif33 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait deux heures que je me bat avec ce mac mini pour aller sur internet
> voila mapremiere impression du monde mac
> mais je tout jeune il parait



Et tu te bats avec quoi ? T'es sur que c'est un vrai combat ?


----------



## ozark (16 Mars 2005)

web, no change : Firefox
mail no change : Thunderbird
chat : miranda -> Adium : plus joli, ptits scripts sympas mais plus buggé
developpement java : eclipse -> eclipse ou IntelliJ Idea : idea est nettement plus léger (et convivial) mais c'est pas gratuit

ce qui me manque donc puisque c'est le sujet :
- newsLeecher
- dvdshrink (je sais qu'il y a des alternatives mais pas encore essayé)
- total commander (je sais c horrible graphiquement comme soft mais la double vue c'est vraiment très facile pour manipuler les fichiers)
- dr watson ;-)


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mars 2005)

Bilan des regrets après 1 an (je ne liste que les regrets):

Switch windows -> mac:

Microsoft Project
pas encore à l'aise avec l'architecture interne (comme bios...), bref, l'impression de ne pas (encore) maitriser
quelques formats audio ou vidéo (windowsiens) non reconnus
NTFS en écriture (quand on branche le disque externe d'un pote windowsien)

Switch linux -> mac:

le déport de TOUTE l'IHM par X11 (qui n'est pas dispo pour les applis mac)
le bureau virtuel natif (qui fonctionne bien)


Sinon *que du bonheur et un seul gros et vrai regret: ne pas avoir switché avant !*


----------



## hogs (17 Mars 2005)

comme futur switcher, j'ai déjà pas mal écumé le web afin de bien préparer l'arrivée de mon PB. J'ai effectivement constaté que pour les fondamentaux (web, bureautique, gfx, etc... ), il n'y a pas de soucis à se faire, tout au plus changer un peu ses habitudes.

Par contre, dès que l'on sort des sentiers battus, on est ennuyés par les "petits softs de derrière les fagots2 qui rendent un service "spécialié". Il y a certain cas où je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'équivalent comme par exemple:
- capture de streaming real audio
- certains conduits de synchronisation pour le palm
- le soft de ma banque pour mes payments mensuels ... mais grâce à l'état de Genève, ma déclaration pourra, elle, se faire sur le powerbook  (joindre l'obligatoire à l'agréable)

Mais celà ne va pas me retenir, ayant toujours un pc à dispo en cas de besoin et qui sait, avec le temps qui passe et l'attrait de plus en plus marqué que suscitent les produits apple, la situation évolue rapidement


----------



## calvin (17 Mars 2005)

je regrette les ecrans bleus 

ce bleu foncé si profond et si pur comme seul windows sait les faire

pas moins de 5 par jour au boulot...


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je regrette les ecrans bleus
> 
> ce bleu foncé si profond et si pur comme seul windows sait les faire
> 
> pas moins de 5 par jour au boulot...




T'es sous Windows 95 ou bien  ?... 

Parce que sinon, je crains que tu ne sois pas crédible, et je ne vois pas comment un prétendu Switcher pourrait alors te croire quand tu vantes les mérites de notre plateforme chérie 




P.S. c'est pas pour dire qu'il a des plantons sous mac OS... mais d'avantage pour dire que les écrans bleus sont de plus en plus rare sous Windows... ça tombe bien, car ils vont tout re-écrire pour longhorn (ces nases   )


----------



## msdosfolies (17 Mars 2005)

je regrette 
-le defragmenteur inclus dans windows (quoique il parait que c'est pas tres utile sous osx)

-le prix de l'apple care pour un powerbook est excessif par rapport aux extensions de garantie des portables des grandes marque pc .

-msn qui n'evolue pas mais ça c'est la faute à microsoft

-la gestion des photos plus simple et plus rapide sous xp

-sinon j'adore mon powerbook et le swith est un regal au moins pour "changer un peu " puis decouvrir que microsoft c'est bien mais qu'ils ne sont pas les seul au monde et ça fait un peu "rebel".

j'ai changé mon point de vue , j'ai un pc (tour ) et un powerbook et si je devais choisir je resterai sous mac , par contre mes gosses ont hurlé quand je leur ai demandé "seriez vous daccord de vendre le pc et acheter un mac (tour ).... va comprendre !

il manque un apple store et une distribution plus elargie et de la concurrence sur les prix .DARTY ne vend plus apple et le prix est le meme partout en france .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> je regrette
> -le defragmenteur inclus dans windows (quoique il parait que c'est pas tres utile sous osx)




Concernant la défragmentation, qq liens utiles : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89224
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84651&highlight=d%e9fragmenter
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_optimiser.html#DEFRAGMENTER


----------



## msdosfolies (17 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Concernant la défragmentation, qq liens utiles :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89224
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84651&highlight=d%e9fragmenter
> http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_optimiser.html#DEFRAGMENTER


 
merci , en effet ça semble pas tres utile la defragmentation et c'est "tant mieux "


----------



## alainvd (17 Mars 2005)

En tant que switcher depuis un petit moi, je regrette quelques choses:

- Des applications spécifiques à mon domaine d'activité qui ne sont dispos que sous MAC. Cela me force a garder un Windows.

- Le fait qu'imovie par defaut ne permette pas de mettre un texte fixe sur toute la longueur d'une vidéo (genre un logo). C'est uniquement possible avec un plugin payant :/

- Je trouve l'affichage des pages web sous firefox et safari plus lente que sous myIe2 ou firefox sur pc.

- L'absence d'un programme genre Directory Opus (ou norton commander).

Sinon j'aime beaucoup

- Le design Apple et le toucher des accessoires

- L'os facile d'emploi

- La sécurité qui se dégage de Mac OS X


----------



## kisco (17 Mars 2005)

Très intéressant ce sujet avec tout ces avis, continuez 

Mais une remarque : dans certains cas comme celui-ci :


			
				alainvd a dit:
			
		

> - Le fait qu'imovie par defaut ne permette pas de mettre un texte fixe sur toute la longueur d'une vidéo (genre un logo). C'est uniquement possible avec un plugin payant :/


il ne faut pas hésiter à le dire directement à Apple via le menu de l'application et "signaler un bug" ou "émettre un commentaire sur..."

Si tout le monde demande une même amélioration, ils vont bien penser à l'ajouter


----------



## mercutio (17 Mars 2005)

Le finder, les fenêtres et la gestion des fichiers. Beaucoup trop lent sur OSX. les performances catastrophiques sur les jeux.


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mars 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Le finder, les fenêtres et la gestion des fichiers. Beaucoup trop lent sur OSX. les performances catastrophiques sur les jeux.



Argggghhhhh. Si c'est bien un point où je mets Mac OS devant windows, c'est bien celui-ci !

Que l'interface soit lente (Finder) à ton goût, c'est fort probable, et je t'encourage à ce moment de désactiver (ou réduire) les effets de transitions d'affichage.

Par contre, essaies de faire:

une recherche de fichier dans l'arborescence du disque
une suppression de fichier

et tu verras que tu ne regretteras pas d'avoir des messages du type:

_grat grat grat_
_Windows se prépare à supprimer_
_Etees-vous sur de vouloir supprimer ?_


----------



## pasc (17 Mars 2005)

hogs a dit:
			
		

> Il y a certain cas où je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'équivalent comme par exemple:
> - capture de streaming real audio



Pour ça spécifiquement, y'a Audio Hijack


----------



## Mickjagger (17 Mars 2005)

Pour capturer un streaming audio il y'a WireTap aussi...
Je ne suis plus tres sur mais le dernier numéro de "A vos macs" (ou alors je confonds avec un autre magazine de ce mois ci) évoque une alternative completement gratuite.


----------



## hogs (17 Mars 2005)

Merci pour vos tuyaux pour le streaming ... et encore un argument de plus pour mon PB


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Mars 2005)

bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> Après 3 semaines de switch, je commence à faire un petit bilan de ce que j'apprécie et... de ce que je regrette.
> 
> Niveau regret, pas grand chose si ce n'est :
> - L'absence de "Money" sur MAc, ça me manque bcp, je faisais mes comptes dessus depuis 5 ans et faut vraiment que je trouve une alternative.
> ...


 
Sur Panther tu peux faire un clic droit et copier un dissoer ou fichier, et le coller...

Je comprend pas pourquoi tu dis pas pouvoir le faire.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Sur Panther tu peux faire un clic droit et copier un dissoer ou fichier, et le coller...
> 
> Je comprend pas pourquoi tu dis pas pouvoir le faire.



Il parle de couper... comme un "pomme+x" dans un texte


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Mars 2005)

Ha autant pour moi, désolé...


----------



## marillion (18 Mars 2005)

Mes regrets :
- MONEY !!!! tous comptes faits est immonde et plante inopinément le fichier...
J'en ai essayé d'autres mais rien de fameux (notamment sur l'mport des comptes par internet ou le pointage assisté)
- MSN et ses fonctionnalités vidéos (mes amis se foutent de AIM et erstent sur Msn)
- L'incomptabilité de lire certains formats vidéos malgré l'installation de plusieurs lecteurs vidéos dont VLC
- les touches blanches du clavier bluetooth qui sont très jolies mais se salissent très vite

Mais sinon très bon switch, très content.


----------



## AcidZool (18 Mars 2005)

Moi je regrette MSN 7.0
DVD Shrink
Et quelques bons jeux videos... Comme Half Life 2
Mais sinon tout va bien sur mon iMac G5.
J'aime surtout le fait de faire parti d'une minorité de bon goût.
Et je me lâche un peu, mais merde à "Bill Gates".
Et merci Setve Jobs pour savoir faire d'un ordinateur une oeuvre d'art !


----------



## Sinkha (18 Mars 2005)

Moi je regrette les virus  J'aimai bien les alertes Norton Antivirus :mouais: 

Je regrette aussi les écrans bleus, s'étais sympa de voir l'écran votre système va redémarrer, vidage de la mémoire.


----------



## Lio70 (18 Mars 2005)

Après un an moins deux semaines d'utilisation du Mac, voici ce que je regrette:

- mon PC d'avril 2000 était plus rapide
- l'exploreur de Windows est supérieur en tous points au Finder
- MacOS s'est planté 2 fois en 1 an alors que Windows XP ne s'était jamais planté en 2 ans
- Microsoft ne m'ennuyait pas avec des plug-ins payants pour MPEG2
- le browser maison d'Apple est moins peformant que le browser maison de Microsoft

Pour le reste, je suis content d'avoir switché sur Mac. J'y suis, j'y reste.


----------



## Lamar (18 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

très bonne idée ce sujet de discussion.

Pour ma part, après un mois et demi d'utilisation je ne vois pas grand chose à regretter.
Ce qui me vient assez vite à l'esprit c'est Palm Desktop qui est affreux sous Mac OsX par rapport à XP.
A part ça il y a aussi l'aspect graphique de OpenOffice qui ne tient pas la route face à Windows.
Evidemment par rapport au bonheur de l'utilisation quotidienne de OsX c'est vraiment peu.
Je ne sais pas si le problème de l'incompatibilité de certains matériels ou sites (rares car je n'en ai pas encore rencontré) peut-être considéré comme un véritable regret lié à Mac OsX, car Apple n'en est pas responsable.

Nicolas


----------



## Imaginus (19 Mars 2005)

Ce que je regrette ? Hum... 

1-La disposition et les options du clavier PC  logitech
2-La performance pure d'un PC overcloké ,watercoolé sous linux/Xp pro 
3-Le manque d'interet de l'industrie des loisirs
4-Winamp... 
5-Le prix

1/ Evidement je m'habitue au clavier et finalement je ne regrette pas. Pour programmer c'est un peu chiant au debut...
2/ Quand on passe d'un Athlon 64 à un Mac mini 1,4Ghz forcement ca laisse quelques traces.Mais la seduction est telle que je louche severement sur un BI-G5.
3/ Incomprehensible, visiblement  l'image du mac n'est pas suffisament connue. Dommage on retrouve l'esprit Atari/Amiga de la belle epoque.Mais bon les logiciels pro offre un confort sur mac inconnu sur pc...
4/ Nullsoft me manque... Itunes ne me parait pas sympa et plutot lourd. Pour l'instant je lui fait des infidelité avec audion. Il me manque mes chers plug ins winamp... Winamp 2 existe sur mac mais necessite de lancer classic. Pas franchement interessant au final mais finalement avec le support de X11 y'a un Xmms ou 8Hz qui rappliquent  .
5/ Comment justifier une telle politique de prix en Europe alors que le materiel est fabriqué en Ireland et en Asie ? Un dollard qui vaut un euros la pillule passe tres mal. Le bi G5 2.5 est fantasmagorique , jouissif je pense largué mes machines PC pour un apport d'argent frais pour acceder à ce graal numerique.Mais diantre que le ticket d'acces  est ellitiste.


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Mars 2005)

heu, msn c'est clair bien que j'ai jamais utilisé msn sur pc donc...

Pour les softs DVD je ne vois vraiment pas un regret possible au pc quand on vois mactheripper et D-Vision !....

Mais bon


----------



## Schanktara (19 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Tout nouveau sur MacGénération, et tout nouveau sur Mac (depuis décembre 2004), voici ma synthèse de mes regrets des PC...

RIEN !  

J'ai switché d'un AMD Athlon 800 qui tournait sous XP. Tout ce que j'utilisais avec mon PC, j'ai pu retrouver son pendant avec mon iMac G5.

Pas même la souris me gène, puisque j'ai opté pour une MacMice qui a le look de la souris Apple mais avec 2 boutons et une molette.

Le clavier, je m'y suis bien fait également. 

Par contre, lorsque je dois utiliser le PC, je regrette :

- un lanceur d'application aussi simple, pratique et efficace que Launchbar ou QuickSilver
- le silence
- l'ergonomie d'OS X

Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai rencontré aucun problème de compatibilité. Mes vidéos au format AVI passent toutes avec VLC. Les fichiers MS Office s'ouvrent sans problème avec NeoOfficeJ. Je peux converser avec mes amis qui sont soit sous AIM soit sous MSN (pas de webcam). J'ai pu synchroniser mon Clié. J'ai pu ouvrir mes fichiers Photoshop avec Photoshop . Je peux crééer et éditer mes fichiers HTML et PHP avec SubEthaEdit. Bref, tout roule à merveille !


----------



## pasc (20 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Ha autant pour moi, désolé...



Ça n'a rien à voir avec le post, mais ça s'écrit "*Au temps* pour moi".
C'était juste comme ça en passant pour me la pêter


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Mars 2005)

Je regrette la souris des PC.
Je regrette de ne pas avoir (encore ?) trouvé d'équivalent de dbpoweramp sur Mac.

A part ça non rien de rien, je ne regrette rien


----------



## Macounette (20 Mars 2005)

9 mois de Mac et aucun regret majeur, si ce n'est :
- Palm Desktop : la version Mac est à chier  à tel point que j'ai pris l'habitude de saisir mes rdv directement sur le Palm même en ayant le Mac à côté; la version Mac ne me sert plus qu'en tant que sauvegarde.
- la mauvaise intégration iCal/Adresses - Palm, comparé à Outlook - Palm : inutilisable
- comme dit hogs l'absence de certaines conduites de synchro, notamment la non-compatibilité Mac des logiciels de navigation (ViaMichelin...) ou encore Repligo
- je trouve un Windows XP bien entretenu un peu plus "réactif" au niveau d'Explorer, en tout cas par rapport au Finder
- Firefox/Safari sur Mac plus lents que Firefox/IE sur PC
- le non-support de la vidéoconférence sur MSN pour Mac... j'aimais bien utiliser la webcam avec MSN sur PC, c'était bien foutu car intégré dans une fenêtre... maintenant j'utilise Yahoo et c'est pas tout à fait pareil d'autant plus que Yahoo pour Mac plantouille parfois

Sinon aucun regret. Je ne joue que très rarement, donc pas de problèmes au niveau des jeux... et j'adore l'ergonomie de mon Mac avec LaunchBar... les possibilités de personnalisation sans ralentissement notoire de la machine... les 1001 petits logiciels sympas... et surtout, SURTOUT: pas de virus, pas de spywares, pas d'ennuis... bref, je regarde en arrière et je ne regrette pas.


----------



## Macounette (20 Mars 2005)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'a rien à voir avec le post, mais ça s'écrit "*Au temps* pour moi".
> C'était juste comme ça en passant pour me la pêter


Puisqu'on en est à se la péter  les deux versions sont acceptables, même si "au temps..." prédomine. Lire ici


----------



## duracel (20 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on en est à se la péter  les deux versions sont acceptables, même si "au temps..." prédomine. Lire ici



J'apprécie cette rigueur.


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette la souris des PC.
> Je regrette de ne pas avoir (encore ?) trouvé d'équivalent de dbpoweramp sur Mac.
> 
> A part ça non rien de rien, je ne regrette rien


tuas plusieurs convertisseurs qui existent malgré tout sur mac comme
mpc2aiff
macflac
etc etc
et itunes bien sûr 

pour la souris, la plupart des souris pc fonctionnent sur mac


----------



## Macounette (20 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour la souris, la plupart des souris pc fonctionnent sur mac


Tout juste auguste !  d'ailleurs j'ai deux souris Microsoft et une mini-souris Sony Vaio noire, et toutes les trois fonctionnent nickel sur mon iBook.
D'ailleurs Microsoft continue de travailler sur les pilotes de ses souris, avec IntelliPoint 5 qui est maintenant disponible, une souris MS sur Mac n'a rien à envier au PC


----------



## jahrom (20 Mars 2005)

Je ne regrette qu'une chose :
L'affichage des photos dans l'explorateur (sans avoir a passer par apperçu...)

Espèrons qu'Apple nous sortira un finder intégrant l'apperçu...

Sinon AUCUN regret:style:


----------



## tantoillane (20 Mars 2005)

j'ai pas souvent utilisé de PC, mais les seuls truc qui me manquent sont :
1)  la compatibilité de presque tous les logiciels
2)  La souris à 2 clics


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne regrette qu'une chose :
> L'affichage des photos dans l'explorateur (sans avoir a passer par apperçu...)
> 
> Espèrons qu'Apple nous sortira un finder intégrant l'apperçu...


Heu... même si personnellement j'utilise iPhoto (génial pour gérer ses photos), il y a moyen d'afficher tes photos en miniature dans le Finder tout comme l'explorateur xp le fait    Enfin j'ai peut-être raté un épisode là... :hein:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Mars 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> La souris à 2 clics


je ne comprends pas cet argument qui revient d'ailleurs assez souvent car:
- personne ne vous oblige à acheter une souris apple mono bouton: pratiquement toutes les souris actuelles sont compatibles avec os x, et il en existe de très bonnes (ex: Logitech MX1000)
- pourtant récent switcheur, le clic de droit ne me manque pas du tout; je ne l'utilisais déjà que peu sur windows, mais alors maintenant sur os x... à la limite l'absence de molette, d'accord, mais le deuxième bouton   

_ps : c'est un avis personnel_


----------



## tantoillane (20 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai que toutes les souris sont compatibles mac, mais les apple vont trop bien avec le reste, et puis en appuyant sur ctrl et en cliquant ça fait la même chose, c'est juste plus cobliqué ....


----------



## Lamar (20 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,


le problème de l'absence de deux (ou trois, ou plus) boutons sur les souris ne se pose pas vraiment, mais il peut exister pour les trackpads. Ceci dit ça ne me manque pas et on prend vite l'habitude de faire ctrl.



Nicolas


----------



## jahrom (20 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Heu... même si personnellement j'utilise iPhoto (génial pour gérer ses photos), il y a moyen d'afficher tes photos en miniature dans le Finder tout comme l'explorateur xp le fait   Enfin j'ai peut-être raté un épisode là... :hein:



Je ne parle pas de l'apperçu de photo mais bien du logiciel apperçu.
Lorsque tu doubles-clic sur une photo dans le finder, il lance apperçu pour l'afficher en grand.
Sur Xp c'est une fenêtre de l'explorateur qui s'ouvre pour afficher l'image...


----------



## CBi (20 Mars 2005)

=> Jahrom : très bien vu. Il est effectivement bizarre que Mac OS, qui se place en tête sur les applications graphiques, ne fasse pas mieux pour les dossiers d'images.

Pour l'info des non-utilisateurs de Windows, sur XP on peut configurer un dossier contenant des images (jpeg ou autre) pour faire défiler les images à la taille de la fenêtre, avec des thumbnails défilant en dessous (un peu comme sur une page de site photo .mac) et lancer un diaporama directement depuis le dossier, sans avoir besoin d'une appli supplémentaire.

Sinon, ce que je regretterais si je n'avais plus ma machine Windows (portable Sharp): poids moins de 1 kg, autonomie > 7 heures avec batterie d'appoint.


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (20 Mars 2005)

Pour revenir à la question de départ

-La barre des taches windows
- les possibilités de changements et d'adaptation de Windows
-les jeux
-la bidouille ( la possibilité d'upgrader un Pc pour pas cher )
Mais je ne suis qu'un demi switcher ( j'ai gardé mon pc)


----------



## Mr Malone (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous, en tant que tout récent "switcheur" pour un iBook 12', je vais vous faire part de mes impressions.

Je me suis vite fait à l'interface de l'OsX, je m'attendais à avoir plus de réflexes de Pécéiste, c'est même l'inverse, lorsque je travaille sur Pc des fonctions comme Exposé me manquent. Je trouve cette fonction réellement géniale et elle permet vraiment de travailler très rapidement même sur un petit écran comme un 12'. L'interface est vraiment superbe et réellemnt pensée en fonction de l'utilisateur ce qui fait que tout tombe sous la main et en toute logique... ce qui est loin d'être une évidence dans le monde informatique.

J'utilise pas mal l'informatique, en tant qu' étudiant en design, musicien (home studio) plus toutes les applications comme internet, photo, regarder des films.
A ce stade, je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'équivalent de toutes les applications que j'utilise sur Pc, notamment en ce qui concerne la création 3d. J'utilise 3ds Max, Autocad et solidworks qui sont hélas réservés aux Pc. 
Par contre je suis ravi de la manière dont des programmes comme Illustrator et Photoshop tournent sur l'iBook. Idem pour la suite iLife qui est une pure merveille!

Donc pour conclure, arrivé à ce stade, j'envisage de garder un Pc pour ma future profession (j'ai actuellement un Fujitsu Siemens, pourquoi pas un Alienware si les finances le permettent)

et un Mac pour absolument tout le reste

Voila, je vous salue tous

A bientôt


----------



## bibibenate (24 Mars 2005)

Je vais rajouter ma petite pierre pour critiquer le logiciel "aperçu" que je trouve vraiment mauvais.
Je trouve nul d'être obligé de passer par iPhoto pour lancer un diaporama de ses photos car tous les diapo ne sont pas fait pour être regardés sur le canapé avec la grand mère à côté (le côté officiel quoi !) avec la musique et tout....
Sur XP, tu as un dossier d'image, tu cliques sur une img, ça te l'ouvre en gros et tu peux faire défiler les images comme ça, tu peux les mettre en plein écran en cliquant sur une icone et tu regardes tes img vite fait en plein écran et t'es pas obligé d'écouter de la musique.
Enfin, je m'explique assez mal parce que je suis très pressé mais franchement je trouve ce soft vraiment pitoyable.

Autre truc pour lequel vous pourrez peut être m'aider, comment peut on faire pour avoir les dimensions exactes des photos?? c très important pour moi et à part les ouvrir dans photoshop, j'ai pas trouvé comment faire. Même "Lire les infos" ne donne pas ces éléments fondamentaux pour moi (conception de sites Internet).
Dans XP, tu cliques sur ton img et t'as à gauche un petit volet avec le poids, les dimensions etc...
Je suis pas nostalqiue mais bon...


----------



## daffyb (24 Mars 2005)

bibibenate, ouvre un gros pdf avec Aperçu et tu le trouveras pas si nul ! 
Aperçu n'est pas vraiment comparable avec la fonction de visualisation de XP. C'est un logiciel apparentière qui permet de redimentionner, exporter.....
Je te conseille de faie une petite recherche sur les menu-contextuel. Il en existe certain qui peuvent "palier" à ton soucis : http://www.setnan.org/mac/PicturePopPro/


----------



## tantoillane (25 Mars 2005)

Mr Malone a dit:
			
		

> A ce stade, je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'équivalent de toutes les applications que j'utilise sur Pc, notamment en ce qui concerne la création 3d. J'utilise 3ds Max, Autocad et solidworks qui sont hélas réservés aux Pc.



moi non plus, je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'équivalent de solidworks, donc si qqn en connaît  un qu'il le dise !!!


----------



## gaban (25 Mars 2005)

Ce que je regrette de windows:
-rien, ça fait longtemps que j' avais formaté mon disque dur pour le virer...

de linux:
-la communauté, le coté "particulier" de l' os, l inkscape, sodipodi en natif, le pinguin...gnome et kde
 l' accés facile aux pieces (sic, j' ai égratigné mon mini en voulant rajouté la ram )


Ce qui me plait:
-le retour à la simplicité, l' os vraiment top, les performances globales, le silece, expose...
Pour msn :  http://www.mercury.to/
(supporte apparement la video et pleins d' autres options)


----------



## ntx (25 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir, pour Inkscape, ça tourne très bien sous Mac OSX.


----------



## manu035 (25 Mars 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> les trucs qui me manquent sont :
> 1)  la compatibilité de presque tous les logiciels


donne des exemples, pour moi la compatibilité mac-pc est plutôt un atout de mon switch (pc sur mon lieu de formation)


			
				tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> 2)  La souris à 2 clics


c pas irrémediable, g acheté une souris logitech 2 boutons + molette, j'en suis content.

Sinon bilan de mon switch :
- très content de l'ergonomie et de la stabilité de mac os x
- j'ai retrouvé mes logiciels habituels (firefox, thunderbird, openoffice, msn messenger)
- le top : le faible encombrement et le silence du mac mini

Par contre j'ai plus de carte TV, j'hésite à acheter un téléviseur ou ce boîtier :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=10_153_1023&products_id=2395


----------



## ozark (25 Mars 2005)

manu035 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'ai plus de carte TV, j'hésite à acheter un téléviseur ou ce boîtier :
> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=10_153_1023&products_id=2395




si t'avais un pc avec carte tv pourquoi pas le garder et en faire un home theater pc/multimedia pc/or whater  comment tu veux appeler ca.

sous linux il y a MythTV qui est apparemment pas mal réputé pour faire ca

(juste une idée comme ca)


----------



## fabulousfab (25 Mars 2005)

Je regrette :

-la possibilté d'utiliser les CD-RW comme un disque dur (glisser/déposer des fichiers, effacement...),

-la difficulté de récupérer certains fichiers (Publisher par ex.).

-le finder que je trouve moins pratique que l'explorateur windows.

A part ça, c'est du tout bon.


----------



## manu035 (26 Mars 2005)

ozark a dit:
			
		

> si t'avais un pc avec carte tv pourquoi pas le garder et en faire un home theater pc/multimedia pc/or whater comment tu veux appeler ca.
> 
> sous linux il y a MythTV qui est apparemment pas mal réputé pour faire ca
> 
> (juste une idée comme ca)


mon pc sous linux était très instable (pb de barette mémoire défectueuse sûrement) et puis avec le mini j'ai gagné de la place dans mon petit studio, je souhaitais pas gardé ma tour (bruyante en plus...)


----------



## 9266 (26 Mars 2005)

du faite que j ai mon mac mini que depuis tres peut de temps 1 semaine je suis pour l'instant un peut larguer donc dans l'immédiat je porterais pas de jugement 
pour moi le mac mini est juste un tremplin pour passer du pc au mac donc laissont le temps au temps 
mais si je devais dire un petit quelque chose le manque de palette des logiciel sous mac 
 sous pc c'est la jungle sous mac cela me parrais plus calme  chez mac c'est plutot bonjour ce logiciel est royal mais il fait 2.000¤ (bon j éxagere un peut   ) 

ah si quant je regarde mon mac mini il est telment mimi et silencieux si si tres silencieux que quant je le regarde j'ose même pas de peur de le casser du regard     
même si certain concidere le mac mini comme le mac du pauvre comme j ai pu lire dans certain forum de mac 
mac oups pardon "apple"  a reussis quelque chose de tres bien 
c'est sur que le mac mini n'est pas une formule 1 mais dans six mois le mac mini n auras pas perdu de son prix ou alors tres peut alors que pour le même tarif chez n'importe quel marque de pc tu perd déja 50% au bout de six mois alors on aime ou on aime pas de sur a l arriver on y perd pas grand choses 
voila ma conclusion je me donne deux mois pour etre au top sur mac


----------



## 9266 (26 Mars 2005)

j'avais oublier une choses tres importante la bonne acceuille et gentillesses des applelien ou switcheur lol


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2005)

9266 a dit:
			
		

> j'avais oublier une choses tres importante la bonne acceuille et gentillesses des applelien ou switcheur lol


du moment que tu reste dans les limites de la CHARTE il n'y a aucun problèmes   
nous attendons tes photos  :love:


----------



## Original-VLM (26 Mars 2005)

De mon coté, je n'ai aucun regres a propos de mon switch, il s'est passé tout en douceur car j'avais déja fait mon switch "mental" largement avant.
J'ai peut etre un regret, c'est la fonction "Search" de Grab-It un NewsLeecher sur Windows. Que ce soit Unison ou alors iGrabNews, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de soft... Alors on va dre que je m'adapte.

Mais sinon, Os X est vraiment un système ludique, que j'utilise vraiment avec Beaucoup de plaisir. La suite iLife est un pur bonheur, le montage sous Final Cut Pro est grandiose, et la gestion des réseaux locaux et fantastique avec OS X. J'apprécie également le fait de monter mes disques a distance via NFS 

En bref, un switch plus que positif (Je n'en n'avais jamais douté)


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2005)

attention tout de même, ce fil est la pour lister les points négatifs (si si ça existe :bebe: ) afin d'être le plus "informatif" possible pour nos amis futurs sous pc qui souhaiterient passer sur mac via le mac mini, donc vous sentez pas obligé de finir par une note positive  

(c'est le monde à l'envers, maintenant je recommande de dire du mal d'apple :rateau: )


----------



## 9266 (26 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> attention tout de même, ce fil est la pour lister les points négatifs (si si ça existe :bebe: ) afin d'être le plus "informatif" possible pour nos amis futurs sous pc qui souhaiterient passer sur mac via le mac mini, donc vous sentez pas obligé de finir par une note positive
> 
> (c'est le monde à l'envers, maintenant je recommande de dire du mal d'apple :rateau: )



ok pour du mal sur apple    c'est hyper cher    trop peut  d'agréer apple  la preuve j'ai sois la fnac ( comme vendeur apple et encore ) ou montpellier pour trouver des agréer apple  ( qui se trouve a 130 km de chez moi   ) je suis sur perpignan   
ca va la pour le mal sur apple ???  :love:


----------



## feeb (27 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne regrette qu'une chose :
> L'affichage des photos dans l'explorateur (sans avoir a passer par apperçu...)
> 
> 
> hum..mais quand on choisit la présentation des fenêtres par colonne (genre explorateur) on a un aperçu la photo sélectionnée dans la colonne de droite me semble-t-il


----------



## NightWalker (27 Mars 2005)

feeb a dit:
			
		

> jahrom a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Mars 2005)

Tiens en vous lisant: un truc qui m'agace dans le Finder, c'est l'impossibilité de copier / coller un chemin d'un élément !

Par exemple: tu affiches les informations relatives à un fichier (pomme + i) et j'aimerais bien copier le chemin complet !


----------



## ntx (27 Mars 2005)

> tu affiches les informations relatives à un fichier (pomme + i) et j'aimerais bien copier le chemin complet !


Astuce : tu déposes ton fichier dans un terminal et tu auras le chemin complet.


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Mars 2005)

Merci. 

mais avoue que ce n'est franchement pas pratique !


----------



## Nobody (27 Mars 2005)

Je ne regrette pour l'instant rien même si j'ai conservé mon pc de bureau pour continuer l'archivage de mes mails ou de mes fichiers. Ca me fait une sécurité bien que je ne craigne pas un plantage de mon ibook, plutôt un vol ou un accident. Je ne regrette tellement rien que j'envisage l'achat d'un imac ou d'un MacMini dans l'année qui vient.

Ah si, il y a une chose qui me manque, c'est la touche "delete", il faut à chaque fois positionner le curseur à droite de ce que l'on désire supprimer. C'est parfois lourd mais bon, je pinaille un peu, là.   

Concernant la souris, j'en ai acheté une avec deux boutons et roulette mais le trackpad de mon ibook est vraiment très agréable et facile d'utilisation et je ne me sers presque jamais de ma souris!

Tout autre chose et pour revenir sur "autant pour moi", les deux graphies existent, certes, mais elles ne signifient pas la même chose. "Au temps pour moi" est utilisé lorsque l'on s'est trompé (recommençons au temps donc au début pour moi) tandis que "autant pour moi" s'utilise pour dire que l'on désire la même quantité de quelque chose qu'un autre qui s'est exprimé auparavant.

Pour rester dans l'orthographe, j'ai adoré le "apparentière" au lieu de "à part entière" comme s'il s'agissait d'un adjectif.    Ceci dit sans moquerie ni quoi que ce soit de négatif, juste parce que c'est drôle. Je fais aussi des fautes, donc je ne le reproche à personne.


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah si, il y a une chose qui me manque, c'est la touche "delete", il faut à chaque fois positionner le curseur à droite de ce que l'on désire supprimer. C'est parfois lourd mais bon, je pinaille un peu, là.


touche fn + touche "supprimer" = touche "delete"


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mars 2005)

bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> Autre truc pour lequel vous pourrez peut être m'aider, comment peut on faire pour avoir les dimensions exactes des photos?? c très important pour moi et à part les ouvrir dans photoshop, j'ai pas trouvé comment faire. Même "Lire les infos" ne donne pas ces éléments fondamentaux pour moi (conception de sites Internet).
> Dans XP, tu cliques sur ton img et t'as à gauche un petit volet avec le poids, les dimensions etc...
> Je suis pas nostalqiue mais bon...



Dans le Finder, "Afficher les options de présentation", et cocher "Lire les infos de l"élément" en plus de "Afficher l'aperçu des icônes" (pour ceux qui ont oublié). Sinon cette information est aussi donnée en ouvrant l'image dans "Aperçu" et en demandant à "Lire les informations" (pomme i).

Pour tout ce qui est affichage plein écran / slideshow instantané, il y a un certain nombre de freeware / shareware permettant de trouver son bonheur. Enfin personnellement je suis plutôt partisan d'améliorer l'application "Aperçu" (réactivité, fonctionnalités, ergonomie) plutôt que de rajouter des fonctionnalités au Finder. Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un problème de lancer une application (à partir du moment qu'elle est légère à ouvrir). La logique Apple a toujours été de dissocier les choses et je trouve ça très bien.

'+


----------



## Hamster de combat (27 Mars 2005)

Moi ce qui me manque par rapport au PC c'est de na pas pouvoir lire les conteneurs mkv encods avec ce satané Real Vidéo 9/10



			
				alainvd a dit:
			
		

> - Je trouve l'affichage des pages web sous firefox et safari plus lente que sous myIe2 ou firefox sur pc.


 Cherche dans l'actu MacG, il y a une astuce pour accélérer Firefox.



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> - MacOS s'est planté 2 fois en 1 an alors que Windows XP ne s'était jamais planté en 2 ans


 Là je ne sais pas comment tu fais (pour faire planter Mac OS X et pour ne pas faire planter XP)



			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> 1-La disposition et les options du clavier PC  logitech
> Evidement je m'habitue au clavier et finalement je ne regrette pas. Pour programmer c'est un peu chiant au debut....


J'ai du mal à te suivre. Si tu as un clavier Logitech tu peux très bien choisir d'avoir la config de touches PC (ce qui est plus logique puisqu'elle correspondra à ce qui est marqué sur ton clavier)



			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> 5/ Comment justifier une telle politique de prix en Europe alors que le materiel est fabriqué en Ireland et en Asie ? Un dollard qui vaut un euros la pillule passe tres mal.


 Les prix en dollars sont hors taxes.



			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en vous lisant: un truc qui m'agace dans le Finder, c'est l'impossibilité de copier / coller un chemin d'un élément !
> 
> Par exemple: tu affiches les informations relatives à un fichier (pomme + i) et j'aimerais bien copier le chemin complet !


 Télécharge Copy File Path, un service qui te permet de copier le chemin d'un fichier dans le presse papier : tu sélectionne le fichier en question puis tu vas dans le menu finder > services > copy file path.
Et comme c'est chiant d'avoir à utiliser la souris pour ça, ce que je te conseille c'est d'y assigner un raccourci clavier (moi j'ai mis Cmd-alt-C) via les préférences système.


----------



## Kr!st0f (27 Mars 2005)

Je vais faire très court: *rien*


----------



## bibibenate (27 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Finder, "Afficher les options de présentation", et cocher "Lire les infos de l"élément" en plus de "Afficher l'aperçu des icônes" (pour ceux qui ont oublié). Sinon cette information est aussi donnée en ouvrant l'image dans "Aperçu" et en demandant à "Lire les informations" (pomme i).
> 
> '+



Je viens de voir ça. OK on peut avoir ces infos mais c vraiment pas pratique de devoir afficher tout ces éléments par icônes (sympa le scroll quand tu on cherche 1 img parmis 200...    ) alors que ça doit vraiment être rien à faire que d'afficher ça dans la vue en liste.
S'il vous plait, messieurs les développeurs, faites ça pour Tiger !!! 
par contre, ça commence à me stresser de plus en plus de ne pas pouvoir COUPER/COLLER des fichiers et/ou dossiers !


----------



## heliotrope (27 Mars 2005)

je saisis mal la question du couper coller (si ce n'est les raccourcies claviers), il peut etre remplacé par le drag and drop


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Mon seul regret de switcher est temporaire : c'est de ne pouvoir utiliser les logiciels achettés à grand frais sur mon PC portable. Des disques mixtes seraient bien pour profiter du droit que j'ai d'utiliser les licences sur deux machines. Le problème disparaîtra à l'achat de mon ibook ou powerbook...


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2005)

Certains éditeurs (comme blizzard) le font, et sinon tu peux peut-être essayer de négocier avec le vendeur du logiciel : si tu leur renvoie la version Pc, peut-être te fileront-ils la version Mac ?


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2005)

adobe le fait, et macromedia aussi (à verifier)


----------



## Nobody (28 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> touche fn + touche "supprimer" = touche "delete"



Excellent! 
Ben voilà, je n'ai plus rien à regretter! Merci Macounette! Tu as fait de moi un switcher comblé au delà de toute espérance!!! :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Excellent!
> Ben voilà, je n'ai plus rien à regretter! Merci Macounette! Tu as fait de moi un switcher comblé au delà de toute espérance!!! :love:


De rien, c'est avec plaisir !


----------



## jean-lou (28 Mars 2005)

-un truc super sur OSX c'est : F9 et F11, des touches magiques
-par contre le raccourci alt+tab ne sert a rien du tout car il ne sort pas les applications de la barre des taches et ne discerne pas deux memes applications (ex: deux safaris ouverts). Et MSN messenger qui ne se renouvelle jamais, c'est relativement embêtant.
Mais sinon switché c'est quand même que du bonheur. 
                      JEan lou


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> -par contre le raccourci alt+tab ne sert a rien du tout car il ne sort pas les applications de la barre des taches et ne discerne pas deux memes applications (ex: deux safaris ouverts)


Je suppose que tu voulais parler de Cmd-Tab et quand tu dis 2 Safari ouvert, cela voudrait dire que tu as copié l'application Safari et que tu l'as lancé deux fois, qu'elle apparaît donc deux fois dans ton doc. Même si sur Pc je t'accorde que la différence entre deux applications et deux fenêtres e la même application n'est pas très claire, sur Ma c'est différent (Par exemple F10 te fait la même chose que F11 mais avec uniquement les fenêtres de l'application au premier plan).
Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser le Alt-Tab comme sous Windows, je te conseille d'installer Witch qui permet de faire la même chose que le Alt-Tab sous Windows en bien plus personnalisable (et plus joli, OS X oblige), c'est un complément très intéressant au Cmd-Tab.


----------



## AL3xKro (28 Mars 2005)

Je crois qu'il voulait dire que s'il a 2 pages safari ouverte il n'y a pas moyen de jongler entre les deux au clavier, non ?


----------



## minime (28 Mars 2005)

Il y a moyen avec le raccourci _commande + <_.

RTFM.


----------



## AL3xKro (28 Mars 2005)

Je me posai la question aussi, merci minime, ça marche nickel


----------



## jean-lou (28 Mars 2005)

c t bien ca alex3kro, bon ben apparement pas j'ai plus de défault. Si peut etre un, dans le finder, les icones se rangent parfois un peu n'importe comment, je sais plus si ca fait ca sous windows mais c'est parfois assez chiant. JEan lou


----------



## NightWalker (28 Mars 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> c t bien ca alex3kro, bon ben apparement pas j'ai plus de défault. Si peut etre un, dans le finder, les icones se rangent parfois un peu n'importe comment, je sais plus si ca fait ca sous windows mais c'est parfois assez chiant. JEan lou



Je pense ce que tu veux dire c'est lorsque tu déplace de nouveaux fichiers dans Finder en mode icônes ?  Effectivement, dans ce cas Finder ne range pas les nouveaux venus suivant le choix de tri. Par défaut, Finder place les icônes là où ils ont été déposées, sauf pour les icônes qui se superposent avec d'autres icônes, Finder va les placer où il y a des emplacements libres. Sinon, il faut repasser par le Menu Présentation - Disposition...


----------



## Nobody (28 Mars 2005)

Oui, un regret aussi à ce niveau-là:

Je trouve dommage que dans le finder on ne puisse pas choisir la disposition des fichiers (par type par exemple) lorsqu'on choisit la présentation en liste ou en colonne.

Ou alors, il y a une manip' que je ne connais pas encore pour y parvenir...


----------



## GrandGibus (28 Mars 2005)

Si si: pomme + J = afficher les options de présentation. 

Tu peux après trier par le critère de ta convenance... 


_pas trop pratique tout de même, je l'avoue_


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve dommage que dans le finder on ne puisse pas choisir la disposition des fichiers (par type par exemple) lorsqu'on choisit la présentation en liste ou en colonne.


Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "disposition des fichiers" ?  
Dans la vue liste : si c'est l'ordre de tri, il te suffit de cliquer sur l'en-tête correspondant (type, taille, nom, date) pour trier selon ce critère.
Si c'est la disposition des colonnes (toujours dans la vue liste) il te suffit de glisser-déposer la colonne au bon endroit.


----------



## Nobody (28 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "disposition des fichiers" ?
> Dans la vue liste : si c'est l'ordre de tri, il te suffit de cliquer sur l'en-tête correspondant (type, taille, nom, date) pour trier selon ce critère.
> Si c'est la disposition des colonnes (toujours dans la vue liste) il te suffit de glisser-déposer la colonne au bon endroit.



Argh! Vu! Et une fois de plus, c'est Macounette qui me sauve la vie!! 

Mince alors, que ferai-je sans toi (qui vint à ma rencontre,etc...)???   

Ceci dit, je ferais bien d'explorer un peu mieux avant d'étaler mon incompétence!  :rose:    

Le "pomme j" me sera utile aussi. Merci.


----------



## calvin (28 Mars 2005)

deçu de mon imac, je suis repasse au pc

je me suis achete une config de malade et achete un ecran apple 20"


----------



## ozark (28 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> deçu de mon imac, je suis repasse au pc
> 
> je me suis achete une config de malade et achete un ecran apple 20"




décris peut-être un peu ce qui t'as déçu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

ozark a dit:
			
		

> décris peut-être un peu ce qui t'as déçu


Quelqu'un qui passe du Mac au PC et qui pour ça achète un écran Apple, tu sens pas venir le canular ?


----------



## Macounette (29 Mars 2005)

Poisson d'avril ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

Rien de tel que Windows pour rien foutre au boulo, quand ton chef passe et te demande ce que tu fais tu lui dis: _je reboot ce %$# de pc à encore planté_...

Le pire dans tout ça c'est que les plantages windows sont tellement coutoumiés qu'il le croira et à la limite trouvera ça normal 

PS. Ca me manque pas ça, de perdre 3h de boulo pour ne pas avoir sauvegardé toutes les 5 mn


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> deçu de mon imac, je suis repasse au pc
> 
> je me suis achete une config de malade et achete un ecran apple 20"


   :hein:  je suis de l'avis d'ozark : peux-tu nous dire en quoi ton iMac ta déçu au point de retourner sur pc


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  je suis de l'avis d'ozark : peux-tu nous dire en quoi ton iMac ta déçu au point de retourner sur pc


 une recherche (utile ?  ) sur les posts créés par calvin ou enzo devraient vous éclairer sur la sensibilité auditive de calvin    :sleep:


----------



## Nico206 (30 Mars 2005)

Alors moi je regrette le Alt+Ctrl+Suppr   
Non sans blague, pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui OD4contact ne répondait plus... Reflexe de windows... Marche po   
Obligé de lancer le moniteur d'activité et de forcer la fermeture (impossible par le dock).

Sinon en vrac:

- Le manque de jeux (je prie pour une alliance Sony Apple avec le futur CELL).
- MSN Messenger 7... J'arrive pas à faire passer les autres sur AIM. Du coup pas de webcam  :rose: 
- La souris... j'ai eu la bluetooth avec mon iMac mais je n'ai pas le feeling d'une 2 bouton + roulette (j'ai une Microsoft sur le mac mini). Je penses que je vais prendre une Logitech. Mais dommage qu'il n'existe pas une bonne souris 2 boutons bluetooth car ça me fait rajouter un truc sur le bureau.
- Lourdeur d'exécution. Eh oui, je ressent une certaine lourdeur quand même avec Mac OSX. Je sais pas...  C'est subjectif mais je trouve Xp plus réactif.
- Le iRasoir du iMac... No comment

Voilà, j'ai quand même gardé un PC pour les jeux mais je suis passé de 2XP à 1XP + 2 OSX   

Pour finir je dirais que je suis ravi du Mac Mini et déçu de l'iMac G5... Comme quoi


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Mars 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi je regrette le Alt+Ctrl+Suppr
> Non sans blague, pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui OD4contact ne répondait plus... Reflexe de windows... Marche po
> Obligé de lancer le moniteur d'activité et de forcer la fermeture (impossible par le dock).



Pomme + alt + escape... 

'+


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tuas plusieurs convertisseurs qui existent malgré tout sur mac comme
> mpc2aiff
> macflac
> etc etc
> ...


Testé MacFLAC : très décevant à mon humble avis.
Je convertis mes fichiers aiff en mp3 grâce à Sound Grinder (version démo). Bien. Serait très bien s'il n'y avait pas ce bug énervant 
Pas pu tester Sound Converter : il faut raquer 10 $ pour les fichiers qui font plus de je ne sais plus combien (500 Ko ?).
Pour l'extraction de fichiers audio, j'utilise tout bêtement iTunes...


----------



## tantoillane (30 Mars 2005)

manu035 a dit:
			
		

> donne des exemples, pour moi la compatibilité mac-pc est plutôt un atout de mon switch (pc sur mon lieu de formation)



principalement DVD3, solid works, et un dico d'allemand (même si j'utilise sherlock) pour lesquels je me suis bien habitués malgré le peu de temps que je passe sur PC.


----------



## geoffrey (30 Mars 2005)

Pour les problemes de souris je comprends pas trop, achtez une souris deux boutons + roulette, ca fonctionne tres bien...


----------



## Nico206 (30 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Pomme + alt + escape...
> 
> '+



Merki


----------



## marillion (30 Mars 2005)

Coucou,
Moi, j'ai peu de regrets :
- Le manque d'un vrai logiciel de gestion des comptes persos (type money) J'ai essayé Ciel compta perso, que j'ai tout de suite ramené : il propose de rapatrier les comptes par minitel....et l'interface est pas mal mais ressemble à un jeu de piste
J'ai acheté la version 4 de TCF, bien mieux que celle livrée d'origine sur l'imac (3.6) m'enfin on est loin d'un money qd même
- Les problèmes de lecture de certains fichiers vidéos malgré les lecteurs tiers et les codec type divx
- Certains problèmes d'affichage avec Safari lorsque que le site internet à des menus déroulants (ex:  l'argus auto etc..) Je devrais installer firefox mais je préfère avoir le moins possible de logiciel tiers
- Et bien sur ichat non compatible avec le msn de mes potes et du coup pas de webcam

Mais cette liste est bien courte par rapport à tous les + du mac
- Encombrement, souplesse de l'OS, effets de l'OS, qualité des logiciel ilife, qualité de fabrication, absence de virus et d'écran bleu, et pas de ralentissements du mac après quelques mois d'utilisations (pas comme cette p"#@- de base de registre windows qui gonflent sans cesse et nécessitent une réinstall tous les 6 mois...


----------



## Dahas (30 Mars 2005)

Ce que je regrette :

- Un SAV qui tienne compte des déformations de la "carrosserie" et qui n'invente pas des problèmes de "cosmétique" pour ne pas prendre de matériel en SAV.

- Un émulateur Arcade qui permet de jouer à la manette, Macmame est une hérésie dans ce domaine.

- La bonne gestion des gifs animés dans tout les navigateurs. 10 smilies ralentissent le système sous OSX et il parait que Tiger ne réglera pas le problème. Ca par contre c'est une vraie honte.

Sinon globalement je ne regrette pas mon switch. Comme je n'ai jamais été un PC addicted, je ne suis pas non plus un Mac addicted, ce sont 2 mondes qui nous prennent pour des vaches à lait, on est donc en droit de leur demander le maximum, ils gavent assez leur actionnaires pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai switché il y a quelques mois car la politique du labo est d'utiliser des Mac. C'est donc "contre mon gré" que je travaille maintenant sur un iMac G5 17'', ce qui explique le nombre de regrêts listés ci-dessous. Comme à la maison j'ai XP et Linux (KDE), OSX est comparé aux deux, ce qui n'est peut-être pas très juste, mais tant pis.

:-(
- clic droit sur le bureau/fnêtre finder: manque nouveau fichier txt, tableur, etc.
- couper-coller de fichiers
- drag n drop: l'ascenseur des fenêtres ne bouge pas automatiquement
- finder: navigation moins bien que sous kde/win (dossiers restent ouvert, chemin pas affiché, pas de barre d'adresse)
- touche alt pour accéder au menus sans la souris (ctrl+F2 pas aussi pratique, pas possible d'aller directement dans un menu précis)
- les raccourcis claviers, outre la question de l'habitude (pex cmd+suppr au lieu de del, home/end remplacé par cmd+gauche/droite, ça fait mal parce que les touches existent sur le clavier)
- cmd+tab pas aussi pratique que alt+tab, même avec witch (d'ailleurs, merci pour l'info)
- en fait, toute la navigation au clavier en général, windows pouvant s'utiliser pratiquement sans toucher la souris
- les programmes qui ne se ferment pas en même temps que les fenêtres
- barre des tâches, bureaux multiples (kde)
- pas possible de mettre autre chose que des programmes dans le dock
- les effets visuels (génie échelle) pour fermer/réduire une fenêtre (OnyX arrange un peu les choses), on peut plus facilement désactiver tout ça sur XP
- le fait que ctrl est remplacé par cmd, alt par ctrl et vice-versa ou à peu près, bref, quitte à avoir les mêmes touches, autant avoir les mêmes raccourcis (désolé, je reconnais être de mauvaise foi, en fait ça m'embête surtout parce que je switch souvent Pc-Mac-KDE)
- les caractères [ ] \ { et } qu'on peut faire avec une seule main sur un pc
- si on fait afficher les fichiers cachés (pex avec OnyX) le bureau les affiches aussi, pas seulement le finder
- le bureau qui déplace régulièrement mes icônes, en particulier le disk dur
- le bruit, car après quelques mois d'utilisation le ventilateur du cpu est branché presque en permanence (poussière?) à plus de 1500t/min ce qui le rend bruyant et monte à >4500t/min durant le scan antivirus, il faut par contre reconnaître qu'à 1500t/min c'est le silence absolu, trop rare hélas. Une tour de PC fait du bruit mais n'est pas sur le bureau et le ventilateur de mon laptop de branche rarement
- pas possible de verrouiller l'écran manuellement
- M$Office est pas top, d'après ce qu'on m'a dit, mais ça c'est la faute de M$
- plus futile: écran 1440X900 pas top pour les fonds d'écran


Points positifs Firefox, Thunderbird, Sunbird, OOo et TheGimp marchent bien. L'ordi n'a planté qu'une fois mais comme je pensais que ça n'arriverait pas, c'était un sale coup, mais ça c'est de ma faute. Niveau virus pas plus de problème que sous XP ou linux, la base de donnée de l'antivirus est par contre mise à jour presque quotidiennement, ça doit donc exister les virus sous mac (ou alors c'est un coup marketing de McAfee).

Je suis bien conscient qu'un certain nombre de problèmes viennent du fait que je ne sais pas encore me servir parfaitement du ma machine. D'ailleurs, si vous avez des conseils je suis toujours preneur. Même si je retournerai vraisemblablement sur PC un jour, il est toujours plus agréable de travailler sur un système qu'on maitrise.

Bon weekend
Bravo à ceux qui ont lu jusqu'au bout!


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2005)

je te préconise de faire un copier coller de ton post (je peux t'aider pour cela  ) et de créer une nouvelle discussion afin que l'on puisse t'aider
(par exemple pour le doc, c'est la partie droite ou tu peux mettre ce que tu veux y compris ton disque dur  )
n'étant pas un fana de la navigation clavier je laisse le soins aux autres de te répondre 
dès que tu aura créé un fil 

ps: penses à t'enregistrer c'est gratuit et plus convivial :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2005)

Salut, y a des trucs vrais qui peuvent en effet destabiliser les utilisateurs Windows (genre pas possible de créer un nouveau doc d'un type spécifié directement depuis le clic droit)



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - drag n drop: l'ascenseur des fenêtres ne bouge pas automatiquement


Si tu te déplace vers le haut de la fenetre ça monte, si tu vas vers le bas ça descend, c'est ça que tu veux ou autre chose ?



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - finder: navigation moins bien que sous kde/win (dossiers restent ouvert, chemin pas affiché, pas de barre d'adresse)


Question d'habitude sûrement. Moi je n'utilise jamais la barre d'adresse sous Windows quand je navigue et le chemin d'accès ne me sert à rien puisque je sais où sont rangés mes fichiers (les dossiers qui restent ouverts je pige pas)



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - cmd+tab pas aussi pratique que alt+tab, même avec witch (d'ailleurs, merci pour l'info)


J'ai peut-être raté un truc mais Alt-Tab c'est bien la bête zone qui affiche pour chaque fenêtre ouverte l'icône de son application, non ?


			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - en fait, toute la navigation au clavier en général, windows pouvant s'utiliser pratiquement sans toucher la souris


Mac OS X aussi, meme si c'est vrai que les raccourcis Ctrl-Fx sont pas pratiques



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - les programmes qui ne se ferment pas en même temps que les fenêtres


Ca c'est plutôt un avantage, ça évite d'avoir à relancer le programme à chaque fois (parce que IE ça va, mais SolidEdge meme sur un gros P4 tu perds plusieurs secondes à chaque fois, c'est casse-© 


			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - barre des tâches, bureaux multiples (kde)


Barre des taches j'aime pas, les bureaux multiples ne me servent pas (mais il y a un logiciel gratuit pour ça, Virtual Desktop) car des focntions comme Exposé les remplacent sans problème



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - les effets visuels (génie échelle) pour fermer/réduire une fenêtre (OnyX arrange un peu les choses), on peut plus facilement désactiver tout ça sur XP


Oui c'est vrai mais sur XP ça permet d'accélérer la machine, tandis que sur ton iMac les effets sont gérés par la carte 3D donc ils ne ralentissent pas la machine (après c'est sûr que si tu les aime pas c'est plus embêtant)



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - le fait que ctrl est remplacé par cmd, alt par ctrl et vice-versa ou à peu près, bref, quitte à avoir les mêmes touches, autant avoir les mêmes raccourcis (désolé, je reconnais être de mauvaise foi, en fait ça m'embête surtout parce que je switch souvent Pc-Mac-KDE)


La c'est clairement de la mauvaise foi, surtout que le Cmd sur MAc est arrivé avant le Ctrl sur Pc et qu'il est bien mieux placé (tu as beaucoup moins à écarter les doigts en faisant le meme raccourci clavier sur Mac que sur PC)



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - les caractères [ ] \ { et } qu'on peut faire avec une seule main sur un pc


Sur Mac aussi, meme si c'est vrai qu'il faut utiliser un troisième doigt pour activer la majuscule pour le [ (sur un clavier Apple bien sûr, si tu prends le clavier de ton PC tu auras la configuration PC)



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - si on fait afficher les fichiers cachés (pex avec OnyX) le bureau les affiches aussi, pas seulement le finder


C'est le Finder qui affiche le bureau



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - le bureau qui déplace régulièrement mes icônes, en particulier le disk dur


Cmd-J > garder rangé par...



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> Niveau virus pas plus de problème que sous XP ou linux, la base de donnée de l'antivirus est par contre mise à jour presque quotidiennement, ça doit donc exister les virus sous mac (ou alors c'est un coup marketing de McAfee).


Oui je pense que c'est un coup marketing de McAfee, ou alors il passe son temps à détecter des virus PC. En tout cas le mieux que tu puisse faire c'est de le virer, de toute façon il ne sert à rien à part à faire tourner ton ventilo et faire ralentir ta machine.



			
				Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à ceux qui ont lu jusqu'au bout!


Merci


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

Non Inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> - pas possible de verrouiller l'écran manuellement


Pour cela y'a une astuce :
- dans le panneau de préférences _"Desktop / Screen Saver"_ tu définis un _"hot spot"_ (coin actif) qui active l'économiseur d'écran lorsqu'on met la souris dessus
- dans le panneau de préférences _"Security"_ (Sécurité ?) tu coches la case _"Require password to wake this computer from sleep or screen saver" _ ("demander mot de passe pour réveiller de l'économiseur d'écran")

Et hop à chaque fois que tu déplaces la souris dans le hot spot ça te verrouille l'écran. C'est encore plus rapide que de taper _Ctrl + Alt + Del_ pour verrouiller l'écran sous Windows 

Désolée pour la traduction approximative, mon OS X est _english_... :rose:


----------



## ebensatis (1 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Voici quelques solutions a certains de tes problèmes

>> Chemin et acces au fichiers :
La barre d'outils des fenetre du finder peut se personnalisé en cliquant sur le bouton en haut a gauche (sorte de pilule) tout en appuyant sur pomme + option. tu trouvera alors un bouton a ajouter à la barre de menu qui te permettra d'afficher le chemin et d'accéder instantanement a n'importe quel niveau du chemin.
par ailleurs, tu peut directement saisir un chemin ou te rendre en faisant pomme + maj +g     (comme GO)

>> utilisation du drag and drop
Les ascenseurs bougent tout seul quand tu drag un fichier dabs une zone a ascenseur, il faut simplement laisser la souris au bon endroit : juste sur la cadre de couleur (generalement bleu) qui encadre la zone qui a le focus (zone active). Par ailleur, si tu drag le fichier sur un dossier, ledit dossier s'ouvre tout seul pour que tu puisse poursuivre l'opération

>> les raccourcis clavier
De nombreux sont réglables via les préférences système / clavier / raccourcis clavier
Il est possible d'ajouter tes propre raccourcis clavier pour des commande de menu qui n'en aurait pas. Enfin, pour info tiger proposera via Voice over une possibilité de controler l'intégralité du mac via le clavier (entre autre chose) N'hésite pas à voir la démo sur le site d'apple.
Ceci étant dit je compati a ta souffrance j'utilise de temps en temps un PC et l'interverssion du ctrl etcu commande m'exaspère

>> acces rapide au fichiers et dossier
Comme dit plus tot, il est effectivement possible de mettre des document dans le doc (entre la corbeille et la barre verticale) Il est également possible de mettre des raccourcis vers fichiers et dossier dans la colonne de gauche des fenetre finder (sous application, document...) ou meme dans la barre d'outils des fenetre finder (deplacedu fichier dessus et attend qu'un + vert apparaissent. et si tu veut l'enlever c avec le clic droit)

>> placement des icones
dans le finder via omme + j (ou menu présentation / afficher les option de pres..) tu controle la facon dont tes icone sont rangé. Si tu veut qu'elles resten a la place out tu les met sans en bouger, décoche les option "aligner sur la grille" et "ranger par"


Bon courage


----------



## Imaginus (1 Avril 2005)

Petite precision:

Je suis passé d'un clavier Logitech MX bidule bluetooh à siege ejectable au clavier Mac. Transition douloureuse motivée par le design superbe et lumineux du clavier mac... Bref Apres trois semaines de code je trouve le clavier du pc completement con. Seul la souris standart mac me saoule un peu malgres un design lui aussi tres reussit. On a pas fait mieux que les souris logitech MX 900 niveau ergonomie... Apple devrait acheter Logitech et flanquer une pomme sur une MX 900 qui serait blanche et transparente siffle: succes monstrueux garantit monsieur Apple)


----------



## befa (1 Avril 2005)

les spywares, les trojans...les plantages...enfin toutes ces bonnes choses 
nan rien du tout...
je suis un linux addict...et je commence a devenir appleoman


----------



## NightWalker (1 Avril 2005)

Non inscrit (nicoloz) a dit:
			
		

> Niveau virus pas plus de problème que sous XP ou linux, la base de donnée de l'antivirus est par contre mise à jour presque quotidiennement, ça doit donc exister les virus sous mac (ou alors c'est un coup marketing de McAfee).



Non, il n'y a toujours pas de virus sur Mac. Si les boîtes d'antivirus continue à mettre à jour la base de données des virus, ce sont en fait les virus PC qui s'y trouvent. En fait, ça permet d'éviter au MacUser qui reçoivent des mails vérolés, de les transférer par mégarde au PC users...


----------



## BIGOOD35 (3 Avril 2005)

Egalement je viens d'acheter un PWB 15" et juste l'affichage des miniatures de photos me semble moins ergonomique que sous winXP ce qui rend la gestion des images plus laborieuse.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> - L'impossibilité de couper/coller des dossiers (sans avoir à passer par le glisser/déposer un peu rébarbatif parfois)


A la place, tu peux toujours faire des copier-coller, et ensuite mettre le dossier d'origine à la poubelle... C'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique, mais c'est peut-être un peu moins lourd que le glisser-déposer...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve nul d'être obligé de passer par iPhoto (...) avec la musique et tout....
> 
> Sur XP (...) t'es pas obligé d'écouter de la musique.


La musique, tu peux la désactiver. Tu cliques sur Diaporama, puis sur l'onglet Musique, et là il suffit de décocher une case ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

AL3xKro a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il voulait dire que s'il a 2 pages safari ouverte il n'y a pas moyen de jongler entre les deux au clavier, non ?


Il y a Control-F4 (et Control-Maj-F4 pour aller dans l'autre sens)


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (3 Avril 2005)

On voit qu'en fait, il n'y a pas beaucoup de fonctions de XP qui manquenet sur Mac OS X, c'est souvent qu'on ignore l'équivalent. Ce fil est génial car il permet de découvrir les atouts cachés du système à ceux qui ne le connaissent pas sur le bout des doigts.


----------



## ddn45 (3 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Non, il n'y a toujours pas de virus sur Mac. Si les boîtes d'antivirus continue à mettre à jour la base de données des virus, ce sont en fait les virus PC qui s'y trouvent. En fait, ça permet d'éviter au MacUser qui reçoivent des mails vérolés, de les transférer par mégarde au PC users...



Etant utilisateur de os X et de XP, je crois pouvoir confirmer le coup marketing de Mc Afee (pourtant l'un des meilleurs, voire le meilleur antivirus sur PC), mais il ne sert à rien sur Mac qu'à protéger les envois vers des PC.
C'est pas le post adapté, mais après beaucoup d'hésitation, j'ai abandonné tout antivirus (je ne voyais que par Norton); eh bien je ne m'en porte pas plus mal, et je ne me soucie même plus des soi-disants messages d'alerte (bien étudié cela aussi par Symantec). 

En revanche je trouve ce fil très intéressant, car je confesse apprendre des choses sur XP, notamment au niveau de raccourcis que je ne connaissais pas, et vice-versa.
Pour Nicoloz (non inscrit), je pense qu'il faudrait comme te l'a conseillé Naas crééer un fil particulier qui pourrait intéresser beaucoup de monde et aider à se comprendre, car nous ne vivons qu'avec nos habitudes et forcément dès qu'on les bouge, ça fait un peut drôle!
En tout cas bravo à Dark, qui a détaillé les réponses point par point, car si j'ai lu jusqu'au bout, je n'aurai pas eu le courage de reprendre point par point
Allez on va y arriver


----------



## nicoloz (4 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, un grand merci à tous pour vos conseils et votre aide.
Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tout essayer mais je m'y met dès ce soir.
Je tenterai également de créer un nouveau fil sur le sujet en particulier comme on me l'a conseillé (et demanderai à nouveau de l'aide si je n'y parviens pas).

A+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

- Le prix de la Ram
- L'explorateur Windows, bien plus pratique que le finder
- La réactivité : dans Windows quand j'ouvre un programme il s'ouvre presque instantanément, quand je réduis ou agrandis une fenêtre, c'est immédiat. Sur OSX, c'est fluide mais très lent. Les icônes qui sautent, l'effet génie etc... c'est joli mais pas très rapide.

Sinon, OSX est agréable à utiliser.

Et aussi, OSX m'a planté 5 mn après mon premier démarrage, avec iTunes et Photoshop ouverts en même temps


----------



## 9266 (4 Avril 2005)

ce que je regrette au bout de deux semaine depuis l arriver de mon mac mini c'est pas les manip ca je le savais avant  que je passerais part un reformatage de ma personne   
c'est plutot le manque de ma logitheque acquit sous windows 
genre : leechftp (telment simple a utiliser lol ) , adobe photoshop ,macromedia deamweaver mx ,xara ect ect   
sniffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (4 Avril 2005)

Le prix de la RAM ? C'est la même ! (moins chère chez des revendeur comme CLG qu'a l'applestore)
Le finder et l'explorateur Windows ? c'est les mêmes ! ( Y a pas 36000 façons de présenter une arborecence de fichiers )
La réactivité de Win par rapport à X là je suis d'accord. C'est sans doute du au fait que WindowsXP donne la priorité aux programmes que l'on utilise le + souvent. Je ne sais pas si un tel système existe sur OsX. Mais c'est aussi parce l'ibook 12" à un disque dur très lent.


----------



## geoffrey (4 Avril 2005)

@9266 : leechftp, tu peux le remplacer par cyberduck, et macromedia fait l'echange : macromedia PC --> macromedia mac, photoshop aussi mais la suis pas certain (c'est qui qui confirme ?)

Donc c'est parfait 

(et le PSG est tragique  --> Le site de foot le plus fun du Ouebe)


----------



## shahtooh (4 Avril 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> La réactivité de Win par rapport à X là je suis d'accord. C'est sans doute du au fait que WindowsXP donne la priorité aux programmes que l'on utilise le + souvent. Je ne sais pas si un tel système existe sur OsX. Mais c'est aussi parce l'ibook 12" à un disque dur très lent.



OS X place en tête de disque les données auxquelles on fait le plus appel afin d'en accélérer l'accès.

Quant à la légendaire réactivité de Windows, ça reste ce que c'est: de la poudre aux yeux.

Enfin, Weilin, un Mac qui plante (donc nous parlons bien d'une Kernel Panic - voile gris avec message en huit langues t'invitant à redémarrer la machine -, pas d'un plantage d'application(s), hein) après cinq minutes, c'est plutôt douteux! -> À ta place, j'irais vite dans le forum adhoc pour tâcher d'y remédier.


----------



## 9266 (4 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> @9266 : leechftp, tu peux le remplacer par cyberduck, et macromedia fait l'echange : macromedia PC --> macromedia mac, photoshop aussi mais la suis pas certain (c'est qui qui confirme ?)
> 
> Donc c'est parfait
> 
> ...


----------



## geoffrey (4 Avril 2005)

il me semble qu'il faut leur envoyer tes CD PC et ils t'envoient les memes pour mac 

(et le site si tu connais pas et que t'aime un minimum le foot, ce dont je suis presque sur vu ton avatar, tu vas te regaler  )


----------



## 9266 (4 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> il me semble qu'il faut leur envoyer tes CD PC et ils t'envoient les memes pour mac
> 
> (et le site si tu connais pas et que t'aime un minimum le foot, ce dont je suis presque sur vu ton avatar, tu vas te regaler  )



bien ce que je pensais heu ont vas éviter d'envoyer mon cd hein   

( pour ton site je les yeutés lol c'est pas trop mal je connaissais pas   )


----------



## geoffrey (4 Avril 2005)

Et la boule a facette alors 

(leur compte rendu est trop fort   genre ca fai bien commencer la semaine en general)

Sinon pour macromedia (et photoshop) c'est d'ecrire un mail a leur support, ils te diront la marche a suivre.


----------



## bertrand b. (4 Avril 2005)

(Switcher mac mini y'a un petit 8j)

Moi ce que je regrette de mon pc :

Son bruit, parce que j'entends les mouettes tout le temps et ca me perturbe, je me rend compte que je suis vraiment breton maintenant   Nan je déconne  

Bon disons plus sérieusement : 
- la ram : j'ai tapé bas en achettant, je le savais ... 256 c pas la folie.
- et donc le prix de cette ram à mettre en plus ... 
- un correcteur gramatical en plus d'un correcteur ortho  ... mais là j'abuse : je voulais en passant au mac rester dans la légalité stricte au niveau licence  ...  j'ai qu'à m'acheter office  ...  mais suis pas assez con pour ca ... 
- l'option de tris des dossiers/fichiers du finder ... pas très simple ni très intuitif. 
- un client ftp rapide (là j'ai trouvé Rbrowserlite, un peu balourd) en freeware ... j'attends vos conseils avant d'en tester d'autres ;-)
- je ne parle pas de la vitesse d'affichage des fenetres quand j'ai deux ou trois softs ouverts ... lent mais je pense que c'est mes 256 Mo de ram ... à voir à l'upgrade
- le clavier apple wirelss ... là je le trouve un peu con ... il est top +++ : design, ergonomie alors pkoi bon dieu ne pas avoir marqué les caractéres spéciaux sur les touches ? [{ par exemple (ca ma copine quand je vais lui refiler le mini, elle va me le mettre dans le nez ...)

Voilà, le mac que je viens de découvrir c le top ... j'ai dit à mon père au téléphone : mais pourquoi on s'emmerde avec des pc depuis 15 ans ? (j'en ai 28).
En fait je le sais : j'aurais pas trop aimé pas pouvoir tester qqs jeux quand j'avais  15 ans par exemple ... et puis le prix ... pas le même  ... et puis les softs pas facile sans net ... 

Bref, je ne vais pas en rester là : 
- pour mon futur achat d'un G5, un gros regret : ne pas savoir quoi prendre,  je les veux tous  mais ca va pas être possible je crois  
- pour la communuaté d'étudiant en médecine que je manage depuis 97 : je vais promouvoir le mac ... y'a pas de raison de garder les bonnes choses pour soi !

Voilà quelques éléments en vrac, en fait aucun regret majeur pour l'instant. Le mac est pour moi jusque là le micro que nous aurions du tous avoir  (qu'il s'appelle mac, pc ou autre ... je parle du niveau de qualité global, pas de l'étiquette) 

B.


----------



## geoffrey (5 Avril 2005)

1- il n'y a pas que microsoft dans la vie et ce ne sont pas les seuls a developper une suite bureautique de qualite. Donc pour le correcteur grammatical, va voir chez NeoOffice/J (gratuit) par exemple (meme si je ne suis pas certain qu'il y en ai un)

2- le client ftp : cyberduck (gratuit)

3- l'impression de lenteur n'est qu'une "impression", car la vitesse sur un mac reste constante. Sur un PC sous Windows, c'est de la poudre aux yeux pendant qqs temps, puis tu te retrouve dans l'obligation de redemarrer ta machine

4- pour les touches du clavier, tu t'y fait vite, mais effectivement appple aurait put mettre les symboles dessus

5- pour la ram, ne l'achete surtout pas chez apple, et profites du moment ou la ram est pas trop chere pour booster ton mini (512 Mo a 60 euros environ, une recherche sur les forum te donnera plus d'infos)

6- pour l'option de tri, c'est une question d'habitude. Os X gere certaines choses pour toi, et souvent les switcheurs du monde PC sont deboussolles (comme avec iTunes par exemple )

Voili voilou


----------



## bertrand b. (5 Avril 2005)

A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de correcteur grammatical dans les opensource. Surement dans d'autre suite bureautique pro. Mais bon, ca me fera réfléchir 

Je vais tester cyberduck merci.

Ok pour le reste. La lenteur n'est pas une impression, elle est réelle et c'est clairement la ram car ca ne vient qu'avec l'ouverture de plusieurs applis. Signe très clair de stabilité du système, il continue à assurer parfaitement ses taches tout de même.

B.


----------



## geoffrey (5 Avril 2005)

Pour la vitesse, c'est vrai qu'avec 256 Mo, ca doit quand meme etre un peu lent. Est ce que tu as regle les performance sur max ?


----------



## bertrand b. (5 Avril 2005)

Cette option est elle dispo sur le minin ? même avec l'aide mac je ne trouve pas ce réglage ... ?

B.


----------



## Paipone (5 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, 

"l'option de tris des dossiers/fichiers du finder ... pas très simple ni très intuitif" 
Euuh, là, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord comparé à Windows. 
Lorsque tu as une fenêtre du finder ouverte, tu as 3 façons d'organiser le contenu : en colones, en lignes et en icônes (sur ce mode, tu peux d'ailleurs grossir la taille de ces icônes), et ce, par un simple raccourci clavier => "Pomme 1 2 ou 3" si je me souviens bien. 
De plus, tu peux personnaliser à volonté la fenêtre du finder, soit dans la colonne de gauche en y mettant les dossiers que tu utilises souvent, soit en faisant un "click droit" sur le haut de la fenêtre du finder. Ce qui permet d'avoir la présentation que tu veux des fenêtres du finder.
Elle est pas belle la vie sous Mac OS ?


----------



## geoffrey (5 Avril 2005)

@bertrand : preference systeme --> economie d'energie (il me semble)


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Avril 2005)

bertrand b. a dit:
			
		

> - un correcteur gramatical en plus d'un correcteur ortho  ... mais là j'abuse : je voulais en passant au mac rester dans la légalité stricte au niveau licence  ...  j'ai qu'à m'acheter office  ...  mais suis pas assez con pour ca ...



Je vois pas trop ce que ça fait là comme critique, il n'y a pas plus de correcteur grammatical fourni avec Windows, par contre ne pas oublier que OS X intègre un correcteur orthographique utilisable dans toutes les applications qui veulent bien l'utiliser, ce qui est assez inédit comme fonctionnalité. 

'+


----------



## Arlequin (6 Avril 2005)

regrets de switch...........
au risque d'en remettre une couche: 

1) msn au niveau video chat (rien à dire de ichat à ichat, nickel, mais dès que l'on veut se connecter avec des potes pc.........)

2) explorateur xp plus convivial que le finder (affichage des thumbnails, diaporama...)

3) lenteur de "aperçu" en ce qui concerne l'ouverture d'un gros dossier d'images, mais impec pour les pdf....... ce qui est assez vexant quand on achète un mac en croyant que tout ce qui est "graphique" est plus rapide.....mais bon......

4) le SAV (les problèmes sont aussi rares que les bons revendeurs/réparateurs c'est vrai, mais quand ça arrive il faut se lever de bonne heure ! )

5) une fonction "plein écran" pour internet (un VRAI plein écran, rien d'autre que la page, pas de dock, pas de menu, rien d'autre que la page ! )


à part ça.............. j'adooooooore mon PB et ne reviendrait sur pc pour rien au monde !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Avril 2005)

Switché le 22 descembre 2004 pour un eMac.

Mes regrèts : 
-Ne pas avoir attendu janvier pour voir le MacMini, mais comme l'écran de mon exPC allais me lacher 7 jours plus tard (Par jalousie - c'était un carractériel) , j'ai finalement bien fait.
-Avoir acheté une barête de 256 Mo en plus au lieux d'une de 512 : Maintenant, si je veut monter à plus, j'aurais acheté une 256 pour rien.
-Certainement pas le bruit, même si les eMac sont évités pour leur bruit, je trouve son niveau sonnore tout à fait satisfaisent. Mais bien sur, il ne faut pas oublier que je viens des PCs....
-Que mon frère soit jaloux : On se voit pas souvent, mais à chaque fois, il me demande si mon mac est enfin mort.
-Ne pas y être passé 5 jours plus tot : Cela m'aurais évité de perdre plus de 30 Go de data. (Pour vous dire les boulles que j'avais le jour ou je l'ai acheté - Je tirais mon Pc démendibulé sur le dos, je suis arrivé à la FNAC, je gar m'a demandé ce qu'il pouvait faire pour moi, ni une nu deux "Un eMac Superdrive + 256 Mo en plus + Garentie 2 ans SVP - Merci (mon sauver)")
-Je regrète un peut qu'il ne prène pas en charge mon "appareil photo numérique" (C'était écris sur la boîte -  50¤ chez Lidle). Mais vue qu'il est à moitier mort................. C'est surtout la fonction webcam qui me manque.
-M'être laissé impressionnée par l'arrivé de ce Mac chez moi, pour moi, qui ne va pas partir dans 1 h ou deux, et je n'ai pas pensé à partitionner le HDD à l'installation...   Maintenant, je suis obligé d'attendre la prochaine fois ou j'utiliserais le DVD de réinstallaton - Pas avent la fin de la garentie en quelque sorte, vue l'endurence du système...
-......
-----------------------------------Délimitation des pacotilles------------------------------
-Que je soit encore boligé d'utiliser Hirtch  Ahruuuuu :rateau: Iîîîîîîînnnn  D'Hozzzzz  :mouais:  au lycée.
-Rien
-Rien.

    1 Kernel panic en 4 mois, vraiment, que demande le peuple (Surtout quand c'est espèce de connard de frère qui cherche sur le net depuis des heures comment faire plenter un mac et qu'il fini par trouver - C'est pas un fin cambrioleur)

Toutefois, une petite remaque : Je comprend tout à fait ce que recentent tout ceux qui vienent de switcher et qui se demandent jour et nuit pourquoi ils ne sont pas passé à mac plus tot, pourtant, je voudrais rappeler à ces personne que "Le Mac" n'a pas toujours été ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. Il à, certe, toujours été en avence sur le n°1 du standard, mais le Mac, ça n'a pas toujours été forcément Mac OS X.... Qui, il faut le dire, nous arrenge bien la vie. Donc, à tous les switcher qui ce posent cette question, vous avez switché au bon moment. Un point c'est tout.    

Résumé de mon expériance sur windows:
Chapitre I
Combien ça prend de  technicien chez M$ pour changer un empoule ?
0 : L'obscurité sera déclaré comme nouveau standard.
Chapitre II





Chapitre II
Avec les PC, on était au bord du précipice, quand windows est arrivé, on a fait un grand pas en avent, heuresement, un employé de la FNAC à appelé apple pour placer un eMac en bas de la falaise.


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2005)

@Arlequin : pour le mode plein ecran pour internet : tu active l'option pour masquer le Dock (pour qu'il n'apparaisse qui si tu en as besoin) et ru redimensionne ta fenetre au max. Et voila

@Levry :  pour cette bonne analyse : "Donc, à tous les switcher qui ce posent cette question, vous avez switché au bon moment.". Avant OS X, voire meme avant Panther, le switch n'etait pas aussi interessant (et puis il y avait moins de spywares et de trojans aussi sur PC, ou on en parlait pas en tout cas). Maintenant, c'est du gateau


----------



## NightWalker (6 Avril 2005)

Excellent Levry...


----------



## pixelemon (6 Avril 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> regrets de switch...........
> au risque d'en remettre une couche:
> 
> 5) une fonction "plein écran" pour internet (un VRAI plein écran, rien d'autre que la page, pas de dock, pas de menu, rien d'autre que la page ! )



essaye saft pour safari


----------



## Arlequin (6 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> @Arlequin : pour le mode plein ecran pour internet : tu active l'option pour masquer le Dock (pour qu'il n'apparaisse qui si tu en as besoin) et ru redimensionne ta fenetre au max. Et voila
> 
> mouais, un peu bricolo ça, d'autant plus que ça n'arrange rien pour ce qui est de la barre de menu au dessus......... mais merci quand même !


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2005)

Je vois pas en quoi ca fait bricolage. L'option pour masquer le dock est tres utile (le dock n'apparait que si tu passe la souris la ou il est sense se trouver, je crois que sur Windows ca existe aussi), et aggrendir une fenetre, c'est pas du bricolage non plus...


----------



## Paipone (6 Avril 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> regrets de switch...........
> au risque d'en remettre une couche:
> 2) explorateur xp plus convivial que le finder (affichage des thumbnails, diaporama...)



Je suis toujours étonné de lire ça, car pour l'affichage des thumbnails, le finder propose en mode icône, de mettre ses images à la taille que l'on veut (128 pixels maxi, il me semble). 
Ensuite, pour visionner rapidos un diapo, un petit plug in génial permet de faire mieux que sur windows. Ainsi, avec un simple control click (ou click droit), une fois avoir sélectionné ses images, un diaporama les fait défiler sans ouvrir d'application. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je pourrai retrouver le nom de ce plug in lorsque que je serai devant mon Mac.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas en quoi ca fait bricolage. L'option pour masquer le dock est tres utile (le dock n'apparait que si tu passe la souris la ou il est sense se trouver, je crois que sur Windows ca existe aussi), et aggrendir une fenetre, c'est pas du bricolage non plus...


Si, c'est du bricolage complet et fastidieux, si vraiment il veux un mode plein écran (personne n'est parfait) il a autant à tester Saft.


----------



## alonenotalone (6 Avril 2005)

J'ai switché en décembre dernier, et je suis plus que satisfait 
Je suis graphiste, et pour le confort de travail et la rapidité, on ne fait pas mieux.

*Ce qui me manque pour l'instant :*
- un utilitaire qui permette de faire défiler rapidement les photos en plein écran, comme ACDSee sur PC (la fonction album photo de XP est insuffisante) --> s'il y a un plugin, je veux bien
- une version de MSN qui fasse vidéo conférence --> ça arrive, parait-il et SURTOUT la reconnaissance initiale dans iChat de ma caméra USB
- Un finder plus réactif

*Ce qui serait agréable mais c'est du détail :*
- une fonction de gravure de CD plus simple dans le finder --> parait que Tiger le fera

A part ces petites choses, ce qui m'ennuie pour l'instant sera corrigé dans Tiger, et les nouvelles fonctions ont l'air formidables.

Je suis presque devenu un Appleboy


----------



## bedoin (7 Avril 2005)

moi ossi j'ai switché en décembre... on a tous switché en décembre alors   ... ce que je regrette c d'avoir switché trop tot, quelques jours plus tard mon pb coutait 20% moins cher   . et quelques semaines plus tard il y avait une mise a jour des pb re  !!! dommage qu'apple ne nous en informe pas, ils pourraient au moins faire un geste commercial... enfin
Sinon comme logiciels qui me manque:
- un logiciel permettant de connecter mon net md de chez sony
- un logiciel permettant de connecter mon telephone (windows mobile) qui soit en freeware (oui ça existe mais faut encore débourser)
- bsplayer pour lire les sous titres de mes divx (je c j'utilise cellulo mais c lourd comme applications)

Sinon ce que je regrette sur mon mac:
- putain ca fait trois mois et j'ai déja plus de place sur mon disque dur de 80go alors que g seulement 40go de mp3 et divx, doit y avoir une couille dans l'potage g pas de jeu pas de grosse applications a part adobe cs, la je vois pas
- le fait que je passe mes nuits dessus et que ca m empeche de dormir et donc d'avoir une vie sociale digne de ce nom :rateau: 
- et putain il fait pas encore le café...
- fait chier j'ai plus de spyware, ni un ordinateur qui met pas loin de 10 minutes avant de s'allumer et qui emet le bruit d'une locomotive a vapeur au bout de 10 minutes de marche (ouai quand il est ready to fight, ya des ptits bill gates qui envoient le charbon, ils tirent sur le sifflet et c parti pour une réparation complete du systeme, oui il faut le réparer tout les jours si ont veux que ca marche...)
- j'ai failli oublié ya norton qui me manque aussi, c en partie grace a lui que je pouvait allumer le pc la veille avant de m en servir le lendemain   

voila, je l'aime mon mac, pour vous dire, ya pas meilleur vendeur qu moi, j'en fait acheter a tout mon entourage, ma copine revend meme son dell acheté ya 4 mois pour se racheter un ibook  (hé steeve je t'envoie l'adition?)


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas en quoi ca fait bricolage. L'option pour masquer le dock est tres utile (le dock n'apparait que si tu passe la souris la ou il est sense se trouver, je crois que sur Windows ca existe aussi), et aggrendir une fenetre, c'est pas du bricolage non plus...



ça existe également sur win xp, mais je préfère avoir le dock "fixé", question de goût sans doute..... ce que j'ai voulu dire par bricolage, c'est donc de masquer le dock lorsque je surfe et.....le remettre pour le reste de mon boulot....


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> essaye saft pour safari




super....un grand merci.....exactement ce que je cherchais....!  

et un "regret de switch" en moins......un....  :love:


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2005)

Paipone a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours étonné de lire ça, car pour l'affichage des thumbnails, le finder propose en mode icône, de mettre ses images à la taille que l'on veut (128 pixels maxi, il me semble).
> Ensuite, pour visionner rapidos un diapo, un petit plug in génial permet de faire mieux que sur windows. Ainsi, avec un simple control click (ou click droit), une fois avoir sélectionné ses images, un diaporama les fait défiler sans ouvrir d'application. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je pourrai retrouver le nom de ce plug in lorsque que je serai devant mon Mac.




bien sûr que j'aimerais savoir quoi , histoire de diminuer la liste (déjà très courte) de mes "regrets de switch"....... d'avance merci paipone

à +


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2005)

bedoin a dit:
			
		

> je c j'utilise cellulo


Mouhahahaha 
Pardon :rose:
Sans rire, vire Cellulo et utilise VLC.


----------



## shahtooh (7 Avril 2005)

bedoin a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ce que je regrette sur mon mac:
> - putain ca fait trois mois et j'ai déja plus de place sur mon disque dur de 80go alors que g seulement 40go de mp3 et divx, doit y avoir une couille dans l'potage g pas de jeu pas de grosse applications a part adobe cs, la je vois pas



Ça sent le dossier ".preview" rempli de fichiers là...

Hum hum, tu télécharges beaucoup sur le P2P? En fait, le plus simple pour déterminer où ton espace disque est passé, c'est de faire un pomme+alt+i sur un dossier, et de cliquer sur l'ensemble de tes dossiers pour voir leur poids. Quand tu as enfin trouvé le dossier le plus "lourd", tu en vérifies le contenu, qui ne correspondera sans doute pas au poids affiché. C'est alors qu'il s'agira de rendre le dossier ".preview" invisible, visible. C'est dans ce dossier que certains logiciels de P2P stockent une sorte de double du fichier téléchargé. Afin de rendre ce dossier visible, tu as différents utilitaires, comme ToolsX.

Enfin, bon, je ne vais pas polluer plus longtemps. N'hésite pas à me contacter par MP ou par mail.


----------



## ndelucin (7 Avril 2005)

Petit bilan des choses qui m agacent sous OS X le reste c est que du bonheur 

- un Finder avec des points forts (la barre de dossier perso) et des points faibles (le drag&drop pas vraiment "facile) et un mode colonne peu pratique des lors que l on a une grande profondeur.

- une lenteur incroyable pour afficher une serie d'images

- pas de copier/coller de fichier : c est chiannnnnnnnnnnnnnt (je copie, j efface)

- m.a.j automatique des application non utilisable si on par malheur on a deplace l application (moralite, laisser tout en vrac dans le dossier application)

- pas de FTP integrer au Finder

- a verifier : il me semblait que la restauration de la corbeille c etait du tout ou rien mais je dois me tromper

Voila, c est d autant plus rageant qu il s agit vraiment de details et je n ai pas l impression que Tiger resoudra tout ca.
Je me fout de Dashboard moi,  j veux un Finder multimedia simple et puissant et que mon PB G4 512Mo fasse défiler 20 photos de 500ko en moins de 2 sec ca me parait pas trop demander


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2005)

@ndelusin : 
+++ "m.a.j automatique des application non utilisable si on par malheur on a deplace l application (moralite, laisser tout en vrac dans le dossier application)" --> ce que tu peux faire, si tu as envi de "ranger" tes applications, c'est de :
- installer toutes tes applis dans le dossier application
- te creer un dossier "MesApplications" dans lequel tu pourras creer des sous-dossier ("Internet", "Bureautique", ...) et dans ces sous-dossiers tu crees des alias des applications que tu as envie de ranger. Ainsi tu peux les deplacer comme tu veux et les "originaux" ne bougent pas.

+++ "- pas de copier/coller de fichier : c est chiannnnnnnnnnnnnnt (je copie, j efface)"
C'est pas de COUPER/coller, copier/coller ca existe 

+++ "- pas de FTP integrer au Finder" : CyberDuck est un client ftp gratuit, ca peut depanner ?

+++ "Finder multimedia simple et puissant" ---> tu estimes que l'explorer windows correspond a ta description ? Si oui, ne t'attend surtout pas a trouver quelquechose d'une telle pauvrete sur mac...


----------



## ndelucin (7 Avril 2005)

Effectivement la solution par alias pour contourner le probleme mais ca reste un bricolage indigne de la Mac "way of life"

Ca ne change pas le fait qu il n y ait pas de couper/coller 

Quand au finder, je suis desolé mais je sais que Tiger inclus un fonction de diaporama (y donc bien un manque) et les 7 pages de post précédentes montre bien que c est un de point nécessitant le plus d amélioration. Idem pour l affichage des images...


----------



## Paipone (7 Avril 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr que j'aimerais savoir quoi , histoire de diminuer la liste (déjà très courte) de mes "regrets de switch"....... d'avance merci paipone
> 
> à +



Ok, je m'en occuppe ce soir, dès que j'ai le temps. Il s'agit en fait d'un plug in qui se rajoute aux éléments du menu contextuel (lorsqu'on fait un control click ou un clik droit). Ca, plus le mode icône du finder, y'a pas mieux sur la place ! 

A ce soir


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2005)

Au contraire, c'est bien plus "sur", si tu es plusieurs a utiliser le meme mac, cela permet d'allouer plus facilement les droits sur les applications qu'il est possible d'utiliser, ca permet egalement de proteger tes applications d'une certaine facon et puis je vois pas en quoi un alias est du bricolage (alors windows bricole avec son erzatz de dock  ). 

Il n'y a pas de couper/coller, mais il y a glisser-deplacer (j'avoue que couper/coller est plus rapide).

Pour le finder, je ne suis pas d'accord (je ne sais pas pour le diaporama, je ne regarde pas souvent des images et apercu fonctionne bien chez moi - iMac G5 1.6 512 Mo) mais pour le reste... l'explorer windows :
- n'est pas rafraichit automatiquement (t'es oblige de passer ton temps a faire des F5)
- consomme un maximum de ressource (et on se demande pourquoi puisqu'il n'y a pas de rafraichissement automatique...)
- est plantogene
- et puis un point de vue plus ersonnel : est moins pratique a utiliser

Maintenant je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il y a encore certain manque et que tu fais plus rapidement certaines choses avec windows


----------



## Paipone (7 Avril 2005)

funatik2k a dit:
			
		

> *Ce qui me manque pour l'instant :*
> - un utilitaire qui permette de faire défiler rapidement les photos en plein écran, comme ACDSee sur PC (la fonction album photo de XP est insuffisante) --> s'il y a un plugin, je veux bien


Attends ce soir, avec le petit plug in dont je parlais (mais ma mémoire me fait défaut) et qui permet d'afficher les photos (plein écran) sans ouvrir une application, tu seras comblé !


----------



## daffyb (7 Avril 2005)

Tu ne parlais pas de ça ? par hasard ?
http://www.setnan.org/mac/PicturePopPro/


----------



## shahtooh (7 Avril 2005)

Paipone a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je m'en occuppe ce soir, dès que j'ai le temps. Il s'agit en fait d'un plug in qui se rajoute aux éléments du menu contextuel (lorsqu'on fait un control click ou un clik droit). Ca, plus le mode icône du finder, y'a pas mieux sur la place !
> 
> A ce soir



Il s'agit d'un plugin Image Viewer qu'on peut trouver ici.

Bon amusement!


----------



## shahtooh (7 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne parlais pas de ça ? par hasard ?
> http://www.setnan.org/mac/PicturePopPro/



Je trouve le tiens beaucoup mieux que celui que je propose ci-dessus.

Mais il sont tout de même très différents, donc autant les tester tous les deux.

Mais je préfère le tiens!


----------



## Paipone (7 Avril 2005)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit d'un plugin Image Viewer qu'on peut trouver ici.
> Bon amusement!


Il s'agit bien de ça : "ImageViewerCMPlugIn", que je trouve d'ailleurs plus partique que Picture pop. 
On peut même faire défiler les photos d'un dossier sans même l'ouvrir... génial je vous dit ! 

Edit : Je vais quand même essayer de nouveau PicturePopPro (car j'en étais resté à PicturePopCM), mais ils ont l'air désromais très proches...
Tiens, c'est curieux, avec la dernière mise à jour, ImageViewer est devenu shareware, alors qu'il m'avait semblé que ce plug in était gratuit jusque là. Donc avantage à PicturePopPro qui semble être free !


----------



## ndelucin (7 Avril 2005)

Fonctionnelement ce sont deux superbes produits, simples efficaces bien intégré au look & feel OS X. 
Reste que d un point de vue performance pure, c est loin d etre ultra rapide.

J avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi...
J espere que les technos Core Image amélioront cette lacune


----------



## Paipone (7 Avril 2005)

Voilà, j'écris désormais avec mon Mac et le petit plug in dont je parlais est bien PicturePopPro... et moi qui pensais comme un gland que c'était ImageWell !!    

J'avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi, ndelucin, tu dis : "Reste que d un point de vue performance pure, c est loin d etre ultra rapide."
Sur mon iMac, le défilement des photos est instantané et donc ultra rapide. Que te faut-il d'autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

J ai un PB G4 1Ghz avec 512Mo et quelque soit l appli utilisee (Picture Arena, I view, ViewIt etc...) le visionnage d image est loin d etre rapide.
J affiche une affichage -> next -> next -> next rapidement le PB se suit pas le rythme.

A voir les autres post de ce thread (j ai lu toutes les pages precedentes) je suis pas le seul a trouver l affichage d image peu reactif.

Cela vient peut etre aussi du disque dur lamentable fourni avec le PB mais bon je parle ici de photos de 600ko


----------



## Paipone (7 Avril 2005)

J'ai également un iBook 1 Ghz (voir ma signature) et quel que soit le soft utilisé pour visionner les photos, c'est quasi instantané. 
Donc, soit la notion de rapidité est vraiment quelque chose de subjectif, soit certains ont quelques soucis avec leurs machines.


----------



## bedoin (8 Avril 2005)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent le dossier ".preview" rempli de fichiers là...
> 
> Hum hum, tu télécharges beaucoup sur le P2P? En fait, le plus simple pour déterminer où ton espace disque est passé, c'est de faire un pomme+alt+i sur un dossier, et de cliquer sur l'ensemble de tes dossiers pour voir leur poids. Quand tu as enfin trouvé le dossier le plus "lourd", tu en vérifies le contenu, qui ne correspondera sans doute pas au poids affiché. C'est alors qu'il s'agira de rendre le dossier ".preview" invisible, visible. C'est dans ce dossier que certains logiciels de P2P stockent une sorte de double du fichier téléchargé. Afin de rendre ce dossier visible, tu as différents utilitaires, comme ToolsX.
> 
> Enfin, bon, je ne vais pas polluer plus longtemps. N'hésite pas à me contacter par MP ou par mail.



merci pour tes infos,
effectivemenyt j'utilise pas mal le p2p (pratiquement connécté 24/24), avec mlmac et un peu direct connect, j'ai téléchargé Toolx comme tu me l'a conseillé pour voir les dossier .previews mais malheuresement je ne les trouvent pas... aurait tu une idée ou ils peuvent se trouver???
merci pour tout


----------



## Genghis (8 Avril 2005)

Bon alors moi ce qui me manque:

Comme bcp une version de msn messenger acceptable (les mêmes fonction que la version 7 PC mais en gardant la clarté de la version MAC  ) 
Parce que c'est un peu minable de se trimbaler avec un portable à 2000¤ et un iSight hors de prix pour pouvoir faire de la vidéo qu'avec les mac users  . Parce que sur PC en Europe personne n'utilise AIM.
Tiens il paraît que Ichat Tiger résoudra le problème, est ce que l'on pourra faire de la visioconférence avec les MSN PC ?

Alors aussi une version ACDsee comme celle existante sur PC (mais je vais essayer les plugins su-citer pour voir) Parce que lorsque j'ouvre des photos avec Aperçu, il y a un temps de latence le programme fait la mise au point sur l'image. L'affichage est instantané mais la photo est d'abord un peu floue puis en une seconde la mise au point ce fait, ça fait pareil dans iPhoto. J'ai jamais vu ça sur PC pourtant mon pc il est bien moins puissant.  Et puis iphoto il est galère on peut pas ranger ses photos en sous dossiers. J'ai essayé la version Mac de ACDsee mais lol elle est plus vieille que Bilou, et est loin de son équivalent PC.  Il faudrait en plus que l'application permette de classer les vidéos en plus des photos.

Sinon, un gestionnaire de téléchargement efficace à la DAP sur PC, la version MAC est payante et surtout elle plante tout le temps.

Aussi un utilisation plus simple de l'utilitaire de disque pour graver. Parce que j'ai toujours pas compris comment graver un Cd multi-session    Malgré l'aide MAC qui est soit dit en passant bien mieux que l'aide Windows.

Mais il faudrait surtout que VLC apprenne à lire les media encodé en WM3, parce que c'est quand même pas mal utilisé comme format. C'est super chiant de pas pouvoir regarder certains épisodes de Naruto sur le portable  C'est avec Msn ce qui me fait le plus chier niveau compatibilité avec les PC.



PS: j'ai lu quelque part que quand on créait des sous dossiers dans le menu application la mise à jour automatique ne fonctionnait plus   Comme j'ai crée des sous dossiers dedans ça m'inquiète un peu. Je peux avoir plus d'explication là dessus.

Tiens au fait au tout début de mon switch ce qui me gênait le plus c'est de ne pas avoir d'équivalent au menu démarer de Windows, parce qu'aller ouvrir le finder à chaque fois que l'on veut lancer une application c'est la galère. Après quelques temps j'ai vu que l'on pouvait rajouter un alias du dossier application dans la partie gauche du dock. En effectuant un clic droit sur le dit dossier dans le doc un menu déroulant s'affiche, c'est donc un bon palliatif au menu démarrer de Win.

Mais je me demande pourquoi Apple ne met pas en natif une icône Applications dans le dock (à gauche comme pour le menu démarrer de Win) qui permettrais avec un clic gauche de lancer un menu déroulant avec les applis. Ca ferait moins bidouillage que ma technique et ça permettrais au nouvel utilisateur MAC de garder leurs repères par rapport à Win. Parce que moi j'ai mis quelques semaines à me rendre compte que je pouvais effectuer ma manip.








Bon désolé pour la longueur de mon post et la fin incompréhensible  
@+


----------



## minime (8 Avril 2005)

Genghis a dit:
			
		

> Je peux avoir plus d'explication là dessus.



Autant profiter des sujets existants, et les relancer si besoin est :  Pb màj automatique.



			
				Genghis a dit:
			
		

> Après quelques temps j'ai vu que l'on pouvait rajouter un alias du dossier application dans la partie gauche du dock.



Beaucoup de gens laissent leurs applications favorites dans le Dock, ou alors ont adopté l'astuce que tu utilises, ou bien un lanceur : Quicksilver, Launchbar, Butler&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne parlais pas de ça ? par hasard ?
> http://www.setnan.org/mac/PicturePopPro/




excellent, merci pour l'info, et encore un "regret de switch" en moins ..... comme quoi, en posant la question, on finit toujours par trouver.......

en résumé: merci à daffyb et paipone pour leur recherches, et surtout, un grand merci général à tous les membres de macg.......; c'est aussi grâce à ça que mac est de loin supérieur au monde pciste !   

à +


----------



## geoffrey (8 Avril 2005)

"ça permettrais au nouvel utilisateur MAC de garder leurs repères par rapport à Win" 

Hey, c'est vous qui switcher d'un monde pourri vers quelque chose de mieux, ca va donc etre a vous de vous adapter. La vie sur mac c'est plus facile, par contre si Mac c'etait comme PC, ben y'aurait plus trop d'interet...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> "ça permettrais au nouvel utilisateur MAC de garder leurs repères par rapport à Win"
> 
> Hey, c'est vous qui switcher d'un monde pourri vers quelque chose de mieux, ca va donc etre a vous de vous adapter. La vie sur mac c'est plus facile, par contre si Mac c'etait comme PC, ben y'aurait plus trop d'interet...


`


wow wow wow, cool geoffrey, c'est juste un fil qui demande aux switchers quels sont leur regrets, pas la peine d'en faire une affaire perso, t'as des actions chez apple ou quoi ??? 

Non, mais sans déconner, sans vouloir partir dans un faux débat socio économique, il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes dans une société de CONSOMMATION, ou la tendance actuelle est de donner le minimum pour en avoir le maximum ! 

Alors à partir du moment ou un switcher est prêt à payer jusqu'à deux fois le prix d'un pc son petit jouet apple, qu'est il en droit d'espérer ????? hein, dis ????? et bien que ça aille mieux ! c'est à dire, ce que l'on faisait avant, mais sans les inconvénients ! 

Je suis d'accord avec toi, mac os n'est pas et n'a pas à être un win xp amélioré, mais il faut aussi se mettre à la place des habitués de cet os, dont je fais partie, on attend, peut être bêtement, que mac nous apporte la même chose que XP mais en mieux.......

Chacun doit s'habituer, mais n'oublions tout de même pas que ce serait à la machine à s'adapter aux desideratas de l'homme et non l'inverse

bon allez, j'arrête, vivement le weekend  :love:


----------



## shahtooh (8 Avril 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> excellent, merci pour l'info, et encore un "regret de switch" en moins ..... comme quoi, en posant la question, on finit toujours par trouver.......
> 
> en résumé: merci à daffyb et paipone pour leur recherches, et surtout, un grand merci général à tous les membres de macg.......; c'est aussi grâce à ça que mac est de loin supérieur au monde pciste !
> 
> à +



Et moi, hein, on ne me remercie pas? Non mais franchement, je vous jure, quelle ingratitude! 

C'est à vous dégoûter des petits nouveaux...!



:sleep:


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2005)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, hein, on ne me remercie pas? Non mais franchement, je vous jure, quelle ingratitude!
> 
> C'est à vous dégoûter des petits nouveaux...!
> 
> ...



mes plus plates excuses....... merci à toi aussi , mais comme je l'ai déjà dit, il y a tellement de conseils qu'il faudrait remercier "tout le monde" car ce qui fait le plaisir de mac, c'est AUSSI la communauté des users que l'on peut rencontrer sur macG entre autres...... donc un grand MERCI général.....


----------



## shahtooh (8 Avril 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> mes plus plates excuses....... merci à toi aussi , mais comme je l'ai déjà dit, il y a tellement de conseils qu'il faudrait remercier "tout le monde" car ce qui fait le plaisir de mac, c'est AUSSI la communauté des users que l'on peut rencontrer sur macG entre autres...... donc un grand MERCI général.....





No stress...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2005)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> No stress...



si si j'insiste ! 

(mais pas de stress ! j'avais pigé.....belge mais pas con ! )


----------



## shahtooh (8 Avril 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> si si j'insiste !
> 
> (mais pas de stress ! j'avais pigé.....belge mais pas con ! )



Entre compatriotes, tout de même... 

Bon, on arrête de polluer là...


----------



## Genghis (8 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> "ça permettrais au nouvel utilisateur MAC de garder leurs repères par rapport à Win"
> 
> Hey, c'est vous qui switcher d'un monde pourri vers quelque chose de mieux, ca va donc etre a vous de vous adapter. La vie sur mac c'est plus facile, par contre si Mac c'etait comme PC, ben y'aurait plus trop d'interet...




lol heu je veut pas être méchant, mais bon je suis désolé si pour lancer les applications faut ouvrir le finder et aller dans le dossier application c'est nul. Franchement c'est une perte de temps. C'est une absurdité de conception, c'est aller à l'encontre de toute idée d'ergonomie pourtant chère à Apple.

Bon quicksilver et autres c'est bien mais si Apple est pas capable d'intégrer un truc comme ça en direct, ils ferait mieu de s'inspirer du menu demarer dde windows. C'est comme l'histoire de la souris à deux boutons

Sans racune.


----------



## daffyb (8 Avril 2005)

Genghis a dit:
			
		

> lol heu je veut pas être méchant, mais bon je suis désolé si pour lancer les applications faut ouvrir le finder et aller dans le dossier application c'est nul. Franchement c'est une perte de temps. C'est une absurdité de conception, c'est aller à l'encontre de toute idée d'ergonomie pourtant chère à Apple.
> 
> Bon quicksilver et autres c'est bien mais si Apple est pas capable d'intégrer un truc comme ça en direct, ils ferait mieu de s'inspirer du menu demarer dde windows. C'est comme l'histoire de la souris à deux boutons
> 
> Sans racune.


Heu, là, tu tends le baton pour te faire battre !!!!
Je t'en fait un de bouton démarrer avec un dossier et des alias dans le dock....
Un bien joli troll que tu viens de poster là


----------



## Paipone (8 Avril 2005)

Genghis a dit:
			
		

> lol heu je veut pas être méchant, mais bon je suis désolé si pour lancer les applications faut ouvrir le finder et aller dans le dossier application c'est nul. Franchement c'est une perte de temps. C'est une absurdité de conception, c'est aller à l'encontre de toute idée d'ergonomie pourtant chère à Apple.
> Bon quicksilver et autres c'est bien mais si Apple est pas capable d'intégrer un truc comme ça en direct, ils ferait mieu de s'inspirer du menu demarer dde windows. C'est comme l'histoire de la souris à deux boutons
> Sans racune.



Hé hé, en un seul click tu peux avoir accès aux applications avec Mac OS. Comment ? 
Tout simplement en cliquant sur Finder dans le dock... en AYANT, au préalable, précisé dans les préférences du Finder, d'ouvrir Applications à chaque nouvelle ouverture de ce Finder !
Et c'est pas encore plus rapide que Windows ça ?


----------



## geoffrey (8 Avril 2005)

@Arlequin :  mon ton un peu emporte ne doit pas te tromper, c'etait plus de l'exasperation qu'autre chose. Imagine tu aime quelque chose (moi par exemple os X), tu n'en aime pas une autre (Windows) (et en plus t'es oblige de passer 8h par jour dessus, je suis developpeur), et la des personnes qui viennent de Windows viennent te dire, moi j'ai switcher mais pourquoi os X c'est pas pareil que Windows ?  ... Ben tu reagirais comme moi

Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'Apple essaye de changer la facon d'aborder l'informatique (... Tiger :love: ), pour que nous perdions nos habitudes Windowsiennes. Donc je suis desole mais quand on aborde quelque chose de nouveau, faut avoir a l'esprit qu'il faudra s'adapter, et non l'inverse.

Personnellement je n'ai aucune envie qu'os X se transforme de pres ou de loin en XP (c'est le boulot de Microsoft le plagiat, pas celui d'Apple), je n'utilise pas MSN, et j'ai un iMac G5 silencieux et assez rapide pour voir mes photos. Bref je suis heureux


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> @Arlequin :  mon ton un peu emporte ne doit pas te tromper, c'etait plus de l'exasperation qu'autre chose. Imagine tu aime quelque chose (moi par exemple os X), tu n'en aime pas une autre (Windows) (et en plus t'es oblige de passer 8h par jour dessus, je suis developpeur), et la des personnes qui viennent de Windows viennent te dire, moi j'ai switcher mais pourquoi os X c'est pas pareil que Windows ?  ... Ben tu reagirais comme moi
> 
> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'Apple essaye de changer la facon d'aborder l'informatique (... Tiger :love: ), pour que nous perdions nos habitudes Windowsiennes. Donc je suis desole mais quand on aborde quelque chose de nouveau, faut avoir a l'esprit qu'il faudra s'adapter, et non l'inverse.
> 
> Personnellement je n'ai aucune envie qu'os X se transforme de pres ou de loin en XP (c'est le boulot de Microsoft le plagiat, pas celui d'Apple), je n'utilise pas MSN, et j'ai un iMac G5 silencieux et assez rapide pour voir mes photos. Bref je suis heureux


 
Dans le fond nous sommes donc d'accord, j'avoue avoir de mon coté été un peu "susceptible"... et comme je le disais, ce fil doit avant tout servir à aider les new mac user à s'en sortir, et non pas à leur dire "c'est comme ça, à vous de changer" car je pense qu'il y a toujours moyen de s'en sortir..... en tout cas c'est ce que tous les commentaires précédents me font penser..... isnt'it ? 

Bien à toi...... et sans rancune


----------



## geoffrey (8 Avril 2005)

re  (suis pas rancunier  )

Suis presque d'accord avec toi : il y a toujours moyen de s'en sortir (on est d'accord), de s'entraider (ce forum est entre autre fait pour ca) mais par contre il faut que les switcher soient prets a vivre une nouvelle "experience" (en anglais dans le texte), et je me doute que ca doit pas etre facile les premieres semaines, que des choses qu'on faisait rapidement sur un PC, ben on se retrouve a devoir chercher, mais au bout du compte, tu t'habitues et c'est la que tu decouvres enfin le nouveau monde (oui bon c'est vendredi hein ).

Mais je pense aussi qu'il y a un petite quantite (tres petite...) de fonctionnalite ou d'idee "windows" qu'il faudrait qu'apple integre dans os X (mais j'ai pas d'exemple dans la tete  ).


----------



## Macounette (9 Avril 2005)

Genghis a dit:
			
		

> lol heu je veut pas être méchant, mais bon je suis désolé si pour lancer les applications faut ouvrir le finder et aller dans le dossier application c'est nul. Franchement c'est une perte de temps. C'est une absurdité de conception, c'est aller à l'encontre de toute idée d'ergonomie pourtant chère à Apple.
> 
> Bon quicksilver et autres c'est bien mais si Apple est pas capable d'intégrer un truc comme ça en direct, ils ferait mieu de s'inspirer du menu demarer dde windows. C'est comme l'histoire de la souris à deux boutons
> 
> Sans racune.


Et le dock c'est pour les chiens ? 
un glisser-déposer de tes applis favorites sur le dock et hop elles sont là, à portée de clic...  C'est une autre philosophie que celle du menu démarrer mais elle est là. Perso j'ai adopté LaunchBar et si je ne l'avais pas ce serait le dock. Pour ce qui est de l'intégrer, ce sera fait avec Spotlight dans Tiger.  

Sérieusement, je pense que lorsqu'on passe à un nouveau système il faut essayer de s'adapter au nouvel environnement et non pas essayer de calquer le fonctionnement d'un autre. Les paradigmes sont différents. C'est pas fait pour, autant rester sur Windows si c'est comme ça


----------



## radar (9 Avril 2005)

je viens de changer mon pc sous debian pour un pb.
ce que j'apprécie :
le design, là , y a pas photo​mac osx est bcp plus beau que gnome​
ce que je regrette:
de devoir payer les logiciels, alors que sous debian, un apt-get suffit et que je commençais à être qq'un de bien ​je n'arrive pas à coller ce que je sélectionne, comme sous linux  (d'ailleurs, si qq'un a une solution, je suis preneur)​


----------



## atcha_sama (10 Avril 2005)

ça va faire bientot 3 mois que j'ai mon ibook et franchement ,Mac Os est ce que je recherchais depuis longtps  : 

Ce que je regrette :
- c'est que je ne trouve pas un bon logiciel pour faire un peu de programation du type language C ,C++ et autres  Je suis encore étudiant en premiere année de BTS Info. 
-Le debit de transferts catastrophique sur amsn (c'est de la faute de windows ) mais c'est pas bien grave  

Ce que je ne regrette pas :


-Le sentiment d'etre en pure tranquilité sous MacOs X .
-les logiciels et la manieres de faire les choses assez logiques
-faire partie de ce petit monde qui ont du  gout  
-pas de virus


Je fais pas des trucs de dingues avec mon ibooks ,j'écoute de la musique ,je telecharge , je regarde mes animes de mangas , du chat sous amsn (qui est assez satifaisaisant car les specifité du msn 7.0 je les ttrouvais assez gavantes et tres peu utiles  ) et d'autres petits trucs  


Vraiment je suis sur Mac et je resterai sur Mac tant que la qualité sera la


----------



## ozark (10 Avril 2005)

atcha_sama a dit:
			
		

> ça va faire bientot 3 mois que j'ai mon ibook et franchement ,Mac Os est ce que je recherchais depuis longtps  :
> 
> Ce que je regrette :
> - c'est que je ne trouve pas un bon logiciel pour faire un peu de programation du type language C ,C++ et autres  Je suis encore étudiant en premiere année de BTS Info.




livré avec OSX, tu as  Xcode qui te permets de programmer dans différents languages ...
pour le C, C++ je peux pas trop t'aider mais si t'as besoin de conseils pour programmation Java sur mac tu peux me contacter.


----------



## gibet_b (10 Avril 2005)

ozark a dit:
			
		

> livré avec OSX, tu as  Xcode qui te permets de programmer dans différents languages ...
> pour le C, C++ je peux pas trop t'aider mais si t'as besoin de conseils pour programmation Java sur mac tu peux me contacter.



De toute façon, pour faire du C/C++ rien ne vaut un bon éditeur de texte lol Plus sérieusement, regarde du côté d'Eclipse.

Je ne me suis pas encore bcp intéressé au pb du dev sous mac (je n'ai pas encore recu le mien) mais ca m'étonnerait qu'on trouve rien de correct. Apres ca dépend ce que l'on attend aussi sans doute. 

PS : bonne chance pour ton BTS, moi j'ai fait les deux options en deuxième année (en deux ans bien sur), dev d'abord, puis réso ensuite. J'ai préféré (y a meme pas photo) dev si ca peut t'aider.


----------



## Lu_K (24 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous
Switcheur depuis début fin mars, rien ne me manque de mon pc, que j'ai fini par haillir profondement.
Je peux pas vous faire plus bref


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Moi pareil ! Rien, rien, non, je ne regrette rien!
Mon PC, c'est de l'histoire ancienne. Qui pourrait préférer une machine lente (malgré son P4 3GHz), infectée à mort (malgré Norton Antivirus) et esthétiquement pathétique à un superbe powerbook 17" ??? Non mais, je vous le demande !! Quiiiiiiiiii ? ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Genghis a dit:
			
		

> lol heu je veut pas être méchant, mais bon je suis désolé si pour lancer les applications faut ouvrir le finder et aller dans le dossier application c'est nul. Franchement c'est une perte de temps. C'est une absurdité de conception, c'est aller à l'encontre de toute idée d'ergonomie pourtant chère à Apple.
> 
> Bon quicksilver et autres c'est bien mais si Apple est pas capable d'intégrer un truc comme ça en direct, ils ferait mieu de s'inspirer du menu demarer dde windows. C'est comme l'histoire de la souris à deux boutons
> 
> Sans racune.




ah ouais, le super menu démarrer de windows qu'il faut ouvrir pour fermer l'ordi... très bien pensé en effet


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai adopté LaunchBar et si je ne l'avais pas ce serait le dock. Pour ce qui est de l'intégrer, ce sera fait avec Spotlight dans Tiger.


Petite rectification: Spotlight ne prendra pas vraiment la place de programmes tels QuickSilver ou Launchbar car il ne va permettre de lancer des programmes 

Sinon, ben là maintenant les deux seules choses que je regrette encore un tout petit peu, c'est :

Les jeux
MSN Messenger...

Mais par rapport à ce que m'a apporté mon switch, je peux dire objectivement que non, je ne regrette clairement rien!


----------



## ebensatis (24 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Petite rectification: Spotlight ne prendra pas vraiment la place de programmes tels QuickSilver ou Launchbar car il ne va permettre de lancer des programmes



Si si, spotlight permet de trouver et lancer des programmes


----------



## bibibenate (25 Avril 2005)

Après avoir hésité à faire un switch arrière, je me suis ravisé parce que la machine est trop belle, autonomie nickel, pas de virus c super etc...
Mais en fait, ce que je regrette le plus et qui est vraiment au top chez Windows XP, c'est l'explorateur.
C'est difficile à expliquer mais il y a une multitudes de choses qui font que l'explorateur XP est au top. J'ai pas le temps d'énumérer là mais bon, c vraiment autre chose.
Vous savez s'il existe un soft qui pourrait ressembler à l'explorateur XP pour OSX?

Thanx


----------



## aFaD (25 Avril 2005)

Filezilla.... excellent client FTP libre sous windows, pas trouvé de soft ergonomiquement aussi bien sous OS X... 

Cyberduck me direz vous, mouais on verra à l'emploi... Mais si vous avez mieux je suis preneur 

A+
aFaD


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

aFaD a dit:
			
		

> Filezilla.... excellent client FTP libre sous windows, pas trouvé de soft ergonomiquement aussi bien sous OS X...
> 
> Cyberduck me direz vous, mouais on verra à l'emploi... Mais si vous avez mieux je suis preneur
> 
> ...


Effectivement, moi je conseille clairement Cyberduck: gratuit, simple et efficace! Sinon, tu as bien sûr l'excellent Transmit considéré par bon nombre de mac users comme le meilleur logiciel FTP disponible sous X...


----------



## Cekter (25 Avril 2005)

Depuis deux ans sur Mac et je regrette juste :

- Des transfert de fichiers par msn entre mac et PC impossibles chez moi (et je sais pas pourquoi).
- le module TV sur mac vraiment hors de prix (49 euros sur mon pc...).

et quelques jeux comme half life 2 mais bon c'est moins grave.

Ce que je regrette le plus : 
- Mon windows XP qui a réussi l'exploit de chopper un virus SANS etre branché sur le net... Je trouve ça TRES fort... Bon ok j'ai un tout petit peu utilisé le cd d'un pote sans vraiment le scanner (j'ai perdu l'habitude moi) et donc je me suis tout vérolé tout seul comme un ane mais quand même... 

Sinon RIEN DU TOUT.

Ah si ! je regrette encore un truc : que mon pc (pourtant un peu vieux) soit SI solide qu'il refuse de crever et de me donner une bonne excuse pour passer sur un PM G5...


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (25 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est un bon programme FTP, je n'arrive pas à trouver d'équivalent sur Os X (et ne me parler pas de Transmit & ses amis...)

Les options dn Finder manquantes (création de fichier,...)

Puis la suite Macromedia...bof bof je la trouve mieux sous windows, et plus rapide.

Puis certains jeux aussi , mais bon y a World Of Warcraft


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est un bon programme FTP, je n'arrive pas à trouver d'équivalent sur Os X (et ne me parler pas de Transmit & ses amis...)



J'aime bien CyberDuck moi, c'est un gratuit tout terrain qui marche pas mal du tout...


----------



## Lu_K (25 Avril 2005)

aFaD a dit:
			
		

> Filezilla.... excellent client FTP libre sous windows, pas trouvé de soft ergonomiquement aussi bien sous OS X...
> 
> Cyberduck me direz vous, mouais on verra à l'emploi... Mais si vous avez mieux je suis preneur
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas Transmit ? Il est trop cher ?

Et dcz_ pour remplacer msn et autres, il y a , *"Adium"* qui est pas mal, il est multi protocole et marche bien.

Sinon pour le gars qui veut un lanceur d'application , il y a *"Butler"* ça pourra l'aider à se sentir moins démuni.

Si quelqu'un peut me guider sur un bon serveur ftp (gratuit ou payant) avec une interface graphique qui gère plusieurs comptes, et qui a la possibilité de faire du SSL implicite ou du SSH, je suis preneur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Comme lanceur d'applications, mon préferé c'est QuickSilver

Sinon pour le Ftp c'est pas une qustion de coût mais vraiment d'un manque crucial de certains options...Sur windows j'utilise FlashFXP

Sous linux, j'ai le même problème (je suis pas fan du ftp mode console)


----------



## landrih (30 Avril 2005)

ca fait 6 mois que j'ai "évolué" vers mac;
bilan : tres bien , fonctionnel, satble, agréable.
Sauf que je fais du trip hop et hip hop et que sur Pc, existe Acid Pro et Sound forge qui sont absolument teerrible!!!!
et je n'ai pas encore trouvé de logiciel aussi pratique, simple et répondant à mes attentes sur Mac. 
mais quelqu'un a peut etre une suggestion...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)

Je sais je me répète...
Pas trouvé d'équivalent à dbPoweramp sous Mac OS X. Des équivalents il y en a mais c'est moins bien. C'est la seule chose que je regrette dans mon switch de Windoze à la pomme.


----------



## I-bouk (2 Mai 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Les options dn Finder manquantes (création de fichier,...)


tu veux dire quoi pars là ? shif+pomme+n ? non ?


----------



## yzykom (7 Mai 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est un bon programme FTP, je n'arrive pas à trouver d'équivalent sur Os X (et ne me parler pas de Transmit & ses amis...)



Si tu utilises Firefox, il y a 
FireFTP, un des nombreux plug-ins, qui est aussi un FTP très classique, ergonomique et plutôt complet.


----------



## gui (7 Mai 2005)

Ayant reswitcher il y a un peu plus d'un an sur mac et utilisant conjointement les deux OS (jaguar et 2000), *je regrette par ordre d'importance sur mac:*

-certains softs visiblement moins bien optimisés pour le mac (flash player, dreamweaver) d'une grande lenteur.
-*la gestions des modems USB* (sagem fast 800 et speedtouch 330 USB)  qui sont une vraie plaie à installer.
-les miniatures et photos, beaucoup plus reactives, sous le pc.
-un soft comme irfanview
-les jeux a 50 euros quand ils sont 15 euros sur PC et tous les petits jeux debiles a 2 qu'on trouve pas sur mac
-les gravures de CD qui echouent plus facilement que sur PC.

Je pourrais ajouter la relative lenteur de ma connexion 1024 sur mac comparable a du 512 PC. Mais bon a tout bien réflechir je préfere mille fois cette vitesse et surfer tranquille.

*Cote PC, je deplore :*
-les virus !!!!!! C'est insupportable et inacceptable pour un systeme aussi repandu.
-une interface hideuse et malcommode. Win2000 et word par exemple. Bon sang mais ils ont personne chez Microsoft pour bosser sur le cote pratique de leur soft ????
-des composants qui arrivent pas à la cheville de ceux de mes macs
-les ecrans bleus incessants de win me. Une horreur.
-du silence bordel. Assez de ce bruit de soufflerie.
-l'OS qui fait n'importe quoi des qu'on deplace 2 fenetres ou qu'on ouvre 3 applis en meme temps.
-la resintallation du systeme, super penible, avec ces foutus d7 de demarrage en cas de gros pepin. Lamentable. La prehistoire quoi.
-l'installation du systeme capable d'echouer !!! Avec un CD achete je precise.
-le bios au demarrage pour activer un truc, regler un parametre a la c*n. Ca me gonfle.
-les desinstallations de programmes, non desintallés completement.
-la base de registre, direct X et tant d'autres
-des screensavers tout pourris (win 2000)
-les plantages ou pedalage dans la choucroute du systeme. Le systeme ou un soft se met a ralentir et on sait pas pourquoi.
-l'interface et encore l'interface. Faites un effort bon sang !!!!!! C'est d'une laideur !
-le formatage, la défragmentation, les firewalls, les antivirus, antitroyens, antispywares...

Bref, je racheterai un mac.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2005)

gui a dit:
			
		

> Ayant reswitcher il y a un peu plus d'un an sur mac et utilisant conjointement les deux OS (jaguar et 2000), *je regrette par ordre d'importance sur mac:*
> 
> -certains softs visiblement moins bien optimisés pour le mac (flash player, dreamweaver) d'une grande lenteur.
> -*la gestions des modems USB* (sagem fast 800 et speedtouch 330 USB)  qui sont une vraie plaie à installer.
> ...



les jeux débiles ,j'y joue pas lol
j'ai un modem ethernet 
les miniatures des images en 128x128 ,t'a vu ca chez PC toi ?lol
j'ia jamais échoué une gravure sur mac ,sauf avec un CDRW qui avait été réecrit x fois et qui était manipulé sans précaution ,rayé etc... lol
j'ai du débit max 8Méga lol
flash et veawer ,jsais meme pas a quoi ca sert lol

bref vive le mac  !


----------



## gui (7 Mai 2005)

heu... soit, chacun son utilisation et ses soucis.
Pour l'internet sans modem ethernet j'ai pu constater sur 2 machines (imac et mac) sur 2 modems que l'internet etait plus lent que sur pc.

 Ouais mais moi mon emac il a jamais fait de bruit d'abord. Il est sage comme tout. Discret et tout. C'est bien simple j'y pense jamais sauf qu'en Syd y fait allusion.


----------



## yzykom (8 Mai 2005)

J'ai switché il y a 2 ans (ça se fête :rateau: ) après ...
- avoir eu un Pentium 333, sous Windows 98, réinstallé maintes et maintes fois et sauvé plusieurs fois par Linux en double boot,
- installé Windows 2000 bien plus stable mais toujours aussi moche, toujours comparé à Linux
- perdu plusieurs fois l'intégralité de mes données (que j'ai pris le soin de graver : pas fou, me suis fait avoir UNE fois   )

De toute façon, il fallait que je renouvelle mon matos, alors ...

En considérant qu'avec Mac OS X, j'aurai à la fois la stabilité et le style d'un Linux (et même mieux), un accès aux même applis open sources tout en ayant l'interopérabilité d'un système grand public (MS Office) et qu'au passage, je concrétisais un vieux rêve, j'ai sauté le pas sans grand regret. 

Sauf :

- Par rapport à Windows : 

Certains codecs vidéo (WM9 incompatible avec Power PC : c'est écrit dans la doc de MPlayer. Un comble : ça fonctionne même avec Linux et même pas avec Windows Media Player pour Mac   ).

Le diaporama, qui doit être la seule fonction que j'envie à Windows XP (avec plein écran, possibilité de choisir l'image en cours comme fond d'écran, pièce jointe de mail, etc ... le tout dans l'Explorer et sans applicatioon tièrce. Vrament bien conçu, je trouve ). Je crois qu'il y a ce genre de fonction dans Tiger, mais comme elle est boguée chez moi ...    Explication pour les non Windowsiens stricts : les prestations sont très proches de ImageViewerCM de Astrok software, mais c'est d'origine dans Explorer ... et gratuit, et pour les images ou pochettes de disques, il y a un mode "vignettes" EN PLUS du mode "grandes icônes" !

- Par rapport à Linux : les bureaux multiples (moins gênant depuis Exposé, et puis je sais qu'il existe des plug-ins) et un degré de personalisation plus élevé.

C'est tout. Les jeux ? Je suis un peu joueur ... sur console.

Je ne parlerai pas des très nombreux points positifs que je trouve au Mac car ce n'est pas le sujet du post, mais je suis heureux d'avoir switché et, mieux, après 2 ans, je n'ai toujours pas de lassitude à utiliser la même machine (iMac G4 17" 1Ghz 1Goram) taillée sur mesure pour moi alors que chez PC, j'aurais eu comme tout le monde le raisonnement habituel du "toujours plus, toujours mieux, jamais satisfait" justifié par le gonflement permanent d'applications pourtant censées êtres optimisées depuis 10 ou 20 ans.  C'est étonnant comme on perd l'esprit de compétition dans la course au Ghz avec un Mac : après tout, à quoi bon ?


----------



## geoffrey (9 Mai 2005)

Il existe des logiciels pout avoir des bureaux multiples (virtue par exemple)


----------



## antibo (10 Mai 2005)

switcheur (à moitié, j'ai encore 4 pc sous windows) depuis fevrier sur mac mini, il me manque encore aujourd'hui (ou je ne sais toujours pas faire certainement) : 

- Couper/coller (un mac User ne peut pas se rendre compte à quel point ça peut manquer quand on a vécu 10 ans avec  )
- Bouton-droit > nouveau fichier texte ou nouveau document HTML (ça aussi c'est dur quand on passe ses journées à faire ça sous windows)
- touche windows + E pour afficher l'explorer
- la virgule à la place du point sur le clavier numérique (pfff pour taper une adresse IP qu'est-ce que c'est chiant)
- Certains raccourcis clavier assez rudes, du genre []{} (relativement utiles quand on code ^^)
- Touche début et fin pour aller au début et à la fin d'une ligne
- pas le logiciel scite (mon outil préféré pour le dev)
 et puis... ben je vois que ça 

sinon pas grand chose à dire...
la mise à jour vers tiger c'est faites en 30minutes sans problemes particulier (excepté un *probleme avec apache2*)

Bref que du bonheur.
De toutes façons comme je garde mes windows, j'ai aucun regret à avoir.

Mais si je devais me retrouver UNIQUEMENT sur mac, je crois qu'il me manquerait d'autres trucs du genre : 
- mon imprimante canon mp730 dont aucun pilote mac n'existe (on peut imprimer mais rien pour le scanner)
- dvdshrink (un seul logiciel qui analyse le dvd, le rip l'encode le recompresse si necessaire et grave le rip le tout d'une façon prodigieusement rapide et simple)
- openOffice plus agréable à utiliser sous windows
- filezilla
- nero
- xnview
- winamp (je trouve itune pas assez fonctionnel)
- IE.... non je déconne là j'ai mes firefox et thunderbird préférés  

bref pas mal de petits softs bien pratiques dont les équivalent mac sont souvent un peu en dessous.


----------



## Ptit-beignet (10 Mai 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> - Bouton-droit > nouveau fichier texte ou nouveau document HTML (ça aussi c'est dur quand on passe ses journées à faire ça sous windows)


Cette fonction a déjà été réclamée par un switcher mais je suis vraiment perplexe face à son utilité  
En quoi l'explorateur/Finder devrait se charger de ca ? C'est pas son boulot ? En plus c'est pas avec un fichier texte vide qu'on fait grand chose, ni avec un <HTML></HTML> nan ?
T'es bien obligé de lancer une appli pour l'éditer ?

Par contre le couper/coller c'est vraiment quelquechose qu'Apple devrait implementer. Ca ne couterai rien et ca ferait plaisir à plein de switchers


----------



## daffyb (10 Mai 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> switcheur (à moitié, j'ai encore 4 pc sous windows) depuis fevrier sur mac mini, il me manque encore aujourd'hui (ou je ne sais toujours pas faire certainement) :
> 
> - Couper/coller (un mac User ne peut pas se rendre compte à quel point ça peut manquer quand on a vécu 10 ans avec  )
> - Bouton-droit > nouveau fichier texte ou nouveau document HTML (ça aussi c'est dur quand on passe ses journées à faire ça sous windows)


Avec Automator, tu dois pouvoir faire quelque chose de ce coté 


> - touche windows + E pour afficher l'explorer


Utilise exposé pour afficher le bureau, ou alors un clic qudn le finder dans le dock te fera surgir une fenêtre


> - la virgule à la place du point sur le clavier numérique (pfff pour taper une adresse IP qu'est-ce que c'est chiant)


Quand tu maintiens la touche shift, la vigule du pavé numérique se transforme en point et ça n'a aucune inscidence sur les chiffres


> - Certains raccourcis clavier assez rudes, du genre []{} (relativement utiles quand on code ^^)
> - Touche début et fin pour aller au début et à la fin d'une ligne


Pomme + flèche de droite ou gauche pour aller en bout de ligne et généralement, flèche du bas pour aller à la fin de la dernière ligne ou à la fin dans un champ de saisie.


> - pas le logiciel scite (mon outil préféré pour le dev)


ET SI 
Via Fink :
http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/search.php?summary=scite


> et puis... ben je vois que ça
> 
> sinon pas grand chose à dire...
> la mise à jour vers tiger c'est faites en 30minutes sans problemes particulier (excepté un *probleme avec apache2*)
> ...


Filezilla : J'utilise RBrowser lite
Nero : Toast
xnview : xnview  _mauvaise foi :love:
_


> - IE.... non je déconne là j'ai mes firefox et thunderbird préférés
> 
> bref pas mal de petits softs bien pratiques dont les équivalent mac sont souvent un peu en dessous.


----------



## antibo (10 Mai 2005)

Ptit beignet > ben ça sert souvent en fait..

 tu navigues dans un dossier, tu fais bouton droit tu créé ton fichier html (par exemple), tu le nomme comme bon te semble et ensuite tu fais bouton-droit modifier et hop ton fichier s'ouvre avec scite (par exemple, ou notepad etc...) et tu peux écrire dedant.

 Je t'assure que quand tu as pris cette habitude, le fait de naviguer dans tes dossiers et de te dire qu'il faut que tu ouvre une application que tu créé un nouveau document, que tu fasse enregistrer sous que tu parcours ton disque, que tu nomme ton fichier, que tu valide, avant de pouvoir bosser dedant, ça te semble vraiment très long.

daffyb > wouhou  merci j'y cours


----------



## jphg (13 Mai 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> "Pomme C" et "Pomme V" fonctionnent dans le Finder.



excellent !


----------



## ARKHAON (13 Mai 2005)

Pour ma part, je regrette légèrement les videoconferences via msn, mais ce que je regrette vraiment, c'est DC++. Je n'ai toujours pas reussi à en trouver un pour mac. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un en connait un, merci de me le signaler ! Pour moi c'est LE logiciel de p2p, pour peu qu'on le connaisse un peu. Les autres que j'ai essayé de eDonkey à bittorent en passant par LimeWire ne m'ont toujours pas suffisement convaincus.
C'est vraiment ca qui me manque : DC ++ !!

Pour le reste tout est ok of course


----------



## yzykom (13 Mai 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je regrette légèrement les videoconferences via msn, mais ce que je regrette vraiment, c'est DC++. Je n'ai toujours pas reussi à en trouver un pour mac. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un en connait un, merci de me le signaler ! Pour moi c'est LE logiciel de p2p, pour peu qu'on le connaisse un peu. Les autres que j'ai essayé de eDonkey à bittorent en passant par LimeWire ne m'ont toujours pas suffisement convaincus.
> C'est vraiment ca qui me manque : DC ++ !!
> 
> Pour le reste tout est ok of course



Direct Connect existe aussi pour Mac OS X :
http://www.neo-modus.com/?page=Download


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mai 2005)

yzykom a dit:
			
		

> Direct Connect existe aussi pour Mac OS X :
> http://www.neo-modus.com/?page=Download


 Certes, mais je le trouve vraiment bien moins abouti que dc++
Je l'utilisais sur PC mais depuis mon switch, je n'utilise (pratiquement) plus les logiciels P2P, et quand ça se produit c'est LimeWire que je lance...


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Mai 2005)

landrih a dit:
			
		

> ca fait 6 mois que j'ai "évolué" vers mac;
> bilan : tres bien , fonctionnel, satble, agréable.
> Sauf que je fais du trip hop et hip hop et que sur Pc, existe Acid Pro et Sound forge qui sont absolument teerrible!!!!
> et je n'ai pas encore trouvé de logiciel aussi pratique, simple et répondant à mes attentes sur Mac.
> mais quelqu'un a peut etre une suggestion...



Arf, ACID Pro et Sound Forge... mes préférés sur PC...
Tu peux trouver un équivalent sur MAC. Il existe SOUNDTRACK qui sort à présent en version Pro et qui va tout arracher... un ptit link? 

Soundtrack 

Et pour l'équivalent de SoundForge? Il y a PEAK 

Voilà... sinon... hehehe... si tu veux vraiment faire de la musique sans aligner des samples à tout va, mais en utilisant un vrai clavier, il y a REASON 3 qui est mortel, et tu peux y créer tous les genres de musiques que tu veux...   
REASON 3 :love:


----------



## ARKHAON (15 Mai 2005)

yzykom a dit:
			
		

> Direct Connect existe aussi pour Mac OS X :
> http://www.neo-modus.com/?page=Download



Arf j'aurais du prevenir que je l'avais déjà essayé celui là... 
Déjà le nombre d'options est carrement inférieur, ensuite on a accès à beaucoup moins de hub (mais quand je dis beaucoup moins je serais tenté de dire + de 20 fois moins, impossible d'avoir accès aux hubs azgard par ex) et les vitesses de telechargements sont bien moins rapides, sans compter l'interface moche et le fait qu'il est pas super stable...




			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais je le trouve vraiment bien moins abouti que dc++
> Je l'utilisais sur PC mais depuis mon switch, je n'utilise (pratiquement) plus les logiciels P2P, et quand ça se produit c'est LimeWire que je lance...



Bienvenue au club


----------



## Fred'X (17 Mai 2005)

Les plantages, qui me donnaient une excuse pour glander...
La chaleur, dans un 9m² en hiver c'est un très bon radiateur d'appoint.

Plus sérieusement je n'ai pas encore trouvé de visionneuse d'image aussi pratique qu'ACDSee ou Infraview.


----------



## Potof (19 Mai 2005)

Personellent, j'ai un PC et un mac et les deux me servent diférement... Comme il s'agit d'un Imac G3 je regrette juste la faible évolutivté, mais là j'avais qu'à avoir les ous à l'époque pour acheter un PMG3 bleu ou un PM G4... C'est tant pis. C'est cependant vrai que je préfère OS X à n'importe quel windows, même si il faut reconnaitre que XP est un système tout à fait correct surtout quand on pense à 98 ou encore mieux à Millenium, le plus bel exemple de système completement instable jamais fourni en informatique... J'apprecie énormément la politique de Apple en ce qui concerne l'optimisation des systèmes... Le jour ou windows créera des sytèmes de plus en plus rapides et stables pour une même machine alors peut être microsoft pourra t il remonter dans mon estime de switcheur...


----------



## E Streeter (20 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais je le trouve vraiment bien moins abouti que dc++
> Je l'utilisais sur PC mais depuis mon switch, je n'utilise (pratiquement) plus les logiciels P2P, et quand ça se produit c'est LimeWire que je lance...


 
Bonjour, je suis en train de switcher comme tout le monde dis par chez vous (j'ai commandé un IMac G20, 1Go, 400Go) , et c'est vrai que comme toi DC++ est ma référence P2P, et je pense que cela existe sur Mac, car avant de franchir le pas j'ai fait quelques recherches :

http://sourceforge.net/projects/macdcpp/

Voilà si ce lien peux t'aider ....

En attandant je vais aller faire uin tour avec mon tracking number , histoire de voir où est la bête !!


----------



## geoffrey (20 Mai 2005)

> j'ai commandé un IMac G20...



Dit comment c'est le futur Marty ? Y'a des voitures volantes et tout et tout


----------



## E Streeter (20 Mai 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Dit comment c'est le futur Marty ? Y'a des voitures volantes et tout et tout


 
Ben pour un 1ere post ..... :rose: 

Oui, oui y a tous çà !!!!! Y a même le Dock ! 

Bon je rectifie IMac G5, 20' !!


----------



## meldon (20 Mai 2005)

Dommage, j'aurais aimé avoir les numéros du loto de 2005 


 (dans l'episode III, on voit un imac g200 :mrgreen: )


----------



## geoffrey (20 Mai 2005)

Faut pas s'inquieter, les mac-users sont taquins...


----------



## ARKHAON (20 Mai 2005)

E Streeter a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je suis en train de switcher comme tout le monde dis par chez vous (j'ai commandé un IMac G20, 1Go, 400Go) , et c'est vrai que comme toi DC++ est ma référence P2P, et je pense que cela existe sur Mac, car avant de franchir le pas j'ai fait quelques recherches :
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macdcpp/
> 
> ...



C'est aprfait à un poil, et c'est dans le read me...

"This is an early alpha version of Mac DC++ (Panther). It is not possible to download files. This is what can be done."

Du coup je vois pas l'interet...


----------



## toutletoutim (21 Mai 2005)

Hello, je vais switcher la semaine prochaine mais je sais déjà ce qui va me manquer le plus,



*MSN 7.0
*
Car pour une fois, Crosoft a bien fait les choses, *c'est le logiciel de Chat* le plus abouti de tous les logs de chat surtout que "la communauté" Crosoft et tous mes amis utilisent bcp ce log (et ne veulent pas trop changer). 

_ Alors une Question (même si je sais que Crosoft va abandonné le développement de MSN sur mac) a Quand une version identique pour toutes les focntionnalités de msn_

Voilà pour le reste je vous dirais un peu plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

Ce qui me manque le plus depuis mon switch total, c'est le logiciel autostich permettant de coller des photos ensemble.
Si qqn a une solution.


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Mai 2005)

Alors moi qui ait switcher depuis presque 3 ans... ben ce qui me "manque" le plus c'est NAPSTER   c'etait trop de la balleuuh !!! 

Sinon serieusement, en tout cas pas Msn 7.0, car avec Adium je vois pas ce que msn 7.0 a de plus (parce que les wizzz la noix et ces trucs ds le genre... non merci).

J'ai beau chercher je vois pas ce qui me manque vraiment...


----------



## geoffrey (23 Mai 2005)

Tiens, y'a eu du savatage de post ici


----------



## daffyb (23 Mai 2005)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me manque le plus depuis mon switch total, c'est le logiciel autostich permettant de coller des photos ensemble.
> Si qqn a une solution.


Ben moi, j'utilise  PhotoStitch fourni par Canon avec mon PowerShot A80 :love:


----------



## clef (23 Mai 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise  PhotoStitch fourni par Canon avec mon PowerShot A80 :love:


Oui mais photostich ne fait que coller des photos horizontalement, alors que autostich le fait verticalement et horizontalement, me trompe-je ?:mouais:


----------



## litle_big_one (23 Mai 2005)

Bj all 

aprés 5 jours d'utilisation, ben vi, il y a un début:

- la non lecture des videos .rmvb  (realplayer)
- dans un dossier plein d'images, sous XP, on peux les afficher sequentiellement à l'aide des touches curseur droite / gauche.
- l'emplacament de la touche . (dot)  satanés reflexes :




			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> .... je t'encourage à ce moment de désactiver (ou réduire) les effets de transitions d'affichage.


 
J'ai cherché, et ai pas trouvé, sous 10.41, c'est où ?


Par contre, j'ai cru être revenu côté MS ??????  , instal des drivers d'un scanner HP et d'un onduleur, ben le systeme a redémarer à chaque fois ! Je croyais que ...



bob


----------



## I-bouk (23 Mai 2005)

- la non lecture des videos .rmvb (realplayer) => bein tu les li avec  RealPlayer OS X ...

Pour ce qui est du dossier plein d'image tu fait un diaporama avec aperçu ( tu sélectionne tout avec pomme A puis c'est les flèches qui ferons défiler les images...


Sinon il est clair qu'il faudras que tu changes tes habitudes...

Et pour les driver , pas compris là ? imprimante HP,  souri et micro logitech, pas mis un seul driver...


----------



## litle_big_one (23 Mai 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> -
> Sinon il est clair qu'il faudras que tu changes tes habitudes...


 Je crois en effet que c'est le maitre mot, changer ses habitudes, mais celà viendra 

Sinon, pour le scanner hp 3970 et l'onduleur mge-ups elipse 650, la mac a re demarré aprés instal des drivers

Pour le reste, merci des tuyaux, vais essayer

bob


----------



## I-bouk (24 Mai 2005)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour le scanner hp 3970 et l'onduleur mge-ups elipse 650, la mac a re demarré aprés instal des drivers



Ma question est surtout pourquoi tu as mis des driver ? L'ordi ne les as pas reconnu quand tu les as branché ? surtout le scanner , ça m'étonne ...


----------



## Yip (24 Mai 2005)

clef a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais photostich ne fait que coller des photos horizontalement, alors que autostich le fait verticalement et horizontalement, me trompe-je ?:mouais:




Oui tu te trompes-je   

J'utilise aussi l'excellent Photostich de Canon (Ixus 400) et il marche dans les deux directions et est très intuitif, il fait tout tout seul ou presque.  


Edit : Après vérification on peut même disposer les photos en matrice (2 au dessus et 2 au dessous par exemple) et pour faire un 360° (pas une bande horizontale mais un QT VR complet)...


----------



## slainer68 (27 Mai 2005)

Ce que je regrette surtout c l'abscence d'un logiciel du style VirtualDub pour facilement éditer des .AVI/.MKV.
On pourra dire que sous Linux sur PC c'est la même chose...


----------



## ARKHAON (27 Mai 2005)

EXCELLENTISSIME NOUVELLE !!!

J'ai ENFIN trouvé un programme DC++ sur mac qui n'a rien a envié au DC++ pour PC, bien au contraire d'ailleurs :love: 

Ca s'appelle DCGUI http://dcgui.berlios.de/


Je prepare de suite un fil sur ce superbe logiciel de peer to peer...

Finalement je ne regrette plus rien (ou presque)! 


Sur mac finallement il n'ya rarement des problèmes, souvent des solutions...


----------



## clef (30 Mai 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise aussi l'excellent Photostich de Canon (Ixus 400) et il marche dans les deux directions et est très intuitif, il fait tout tout seul ou presque.



Je dois donc avoir une vielle version de photostich, (je l'ai eu sur le CD de mon canon powershot A200) sais-tu comment se procurer une mise à jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Salut!

Je n'ai pas "switché", ou sauté le pas, ou ce que vous voulez, parce que:

1) J'aime bien bricoler dans ma machine et n'augmenter les performances que des composants qui me paraissent pêcher (j'ai peu de sous )
2) Je suis un joueur invétéré!!!!!!!!!!!! Pour ne pas dire pathologique.

Mais c'est vrai que je soupire souvent après un système à peu près stable.
Bah, je suppose que je suis irrécupérable


----------



## daffyb (8 Juin 2005)

[mode troll]
Le processeur x86....
Ok, je sors..... 
[/mode troll]


----------



## ntx (8 Juin 2005)

Et vous trouvez ca drole ?


----------



## naas (8 Juin 2005)

attention je guette...


----------



## morden (8 Juin 2005)

apres 10 mois avec mon ibook il me manque tout de meme quelques trucs ...
- Half life 2 ! je suis pas un gros joueur mais le 1 m'avais seduit et j'aurait bien aimé pouvoir y jouer sur mon ordi 
- les formats de video compatible ! j'ai des episodes de daria que je ne peut pas lire avec quicktime donc pas gravable en svcd, donc pas editable sur imovie ... enfin voila quoi ! les format video j'ai du mal .. en meme temps c'est peut etre moi qui cherche pas assez non plus 
- la paix me manque aussi !!! j'ose plus sortir mon ordi ! soit c'est " rhooo commment il se la pete avec son mac" ou alors : " c'est comment OSX ? j'y pensais moi aussi ... ça marche bien ? ya word ? les reseau ça va ? c'est vrai qu'ils sont sympa .. et t'en est content ? et ya word ? ...." ... ça commence à gonfler de declancher des conversation dès que je le sort du sac !! lol 
- la compatibilité avec mes logiciels de boulot .. mais bon là je vais pas pouvoir faire grand chose 


bon, en meme temps c'est pas non plus des trucs qui me gachent le vie !! 
conclusion : très satisfait ! 



A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## bibibenate (8 Juin 2005)

3 mois après avoir initié cette discussion, je commence à faire un petit bilan de mon switch.

En fait, c'est vraiment mitigé parce que j'apprecie vraiment d'avoir une machine sexy et performante B 12'.
C'est un confort mental non négligeable de ne plus avoir à se soucier d'eventuels spywares, virus etc...
C clair qu'iul faut dire que OS X est beau !! chaque détail est super leché, tout est en transparence, y'a un niveau graphique inégalable chez Windows et tout ça sans aucun ralentissement de la machine. Pour les gens sensibles au graphisme c le pied

Apparement c bien d'avoir une machine qui ne plante jamais, mais là je ne suis pas trop dépaysé puisque je n'ai jamais planté en 3 ans de XP. Je ne parle pas des plantages logiciels que j'ai autant avec Apple que Windows.

Enfin et c'est là que c'est paradoxal parce que ce point est autant source de plaisir que de mécontentement la suite iLife est top avec notamment iPhoto qui est super mais pas toujours très pratique: comment retrouver une photo particulière parmis 2000 si on ne l'a pas indexée? faut se farcir la totalité des img en vignette. Si vous voulez en selectionner 4 ou 5 pas à la même place pour en faire un double (pour une retouche par ex)? béh ! c galère.
En fait j'ai l'impression que sur Mac, il y a comme une "couche" logicielle entre les données et l'utilisateur qui est parfois désagréable parce que vraiment contraignante.
Par contre pour faire un petit film diaporama en moins de 15 sec de ses photos, y'a pas mieux.
Et maintenant que toutes mes photos sont importées dans iPhoto, comment je les retrouve dans l'arborescence de mon disque pour les sauvegarder ou transférer à nouveau sur PC? je peux pas ou alors il faut que je refasse tout mon classement perso.

Sans oublier, bien sûr, des choses grotesques sous macOSX telles que l'impossibilité de couper/coller des fichiers et dossiers (je dis pas copier/coller OK??  ) et l'abscence de molette sur la souris Apple; autant le clic droit je comprends le "concept" mais la molette, là je peux pas !!!

En fait, je crois que le Mac est parfait pour celui qui veut faire une utilisation ludique de son ordi: surfer sur le net, consulter ses mails, regarder ses photos, vidéos etc... et les retoucher.
Ceux qui ont une utilisation plus "pro" (je ne parle pas des graphistes) auront une perte de productivité face à XP.
En fait ce qui me manque le plus c l'explorateur XP que je trouve bcp plus ergonomique pour aller au fond des repertoires, avoir un accès direct aux dimensions, poids, date de création des images.

J'espère que je vous ai pas trop soulé avec mon point de vue.


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Juin 2005)

bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> 3 mois après avoir initié cette discussion, je commence à faire un petit bilan de mon switch.
> 
> En fait, c'est vraiment mitigé parce que j'apprecie vraiment d'avoir une machine sexy et performante B 12'.
> C'est un confort mental non négligeable de ne plus avoir à se soucier d'eventuels spywares, virus etc...
> ...


 
Euh? t'as bien essayé Tiger  ? Spotlight  ? Et tu ne vois pas de différences avec l'explorateur de XP??  ...Hummmmm... Y a pas photo entre les deux


----------



## bibibenate (8 Juin 2005)

Non désolé, je n'ai pas 130e à dépenser pour avoir un moteur de recherche dans mon ordi. Mais je ne savais pas que Tiger avait modifié le finder.
Et toi t'as essayé XP?

Après c peut être qu'une question d'usages mais pour moi quand je fais un site web et que j'ai un dossier "img" avec une centaine de .gif et .jpg c'est vachement agréable d'avoir un affichage liste où j'ai toutes les infos primordiales.


----------



## gibet_b (8 Juin 2005)

bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> Après c peut être qu'une question d'usages mais pour moi quand je fais un site web et que j'ai un dossier "img" avec une centaine de .gif et .jpg c'est vachement agréable d'avoir un affichage liste où j'ai toutes les infos primordiales.



Euh, et quand tu appuies sur le bouton du milieu parmi ceux de présentation du finder, tu as bien une liste avec le nom du fichier/rép, la date de modif, la taille. C'est pas ça que tu voulais dire peut-être ?


----------



## shahtooh (8 Juin 2005)

bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> Non désolé, je n'ai pas 130e à dépenser pour avoir un moteur de recherche dans mon ordi. Mais je ne savais pas que Tiger avait modifié le finder.
> Et toi t'as essayé XP?
> 
> Après c peut être qu'une question d'usages mais pour moi quand je fais un site web et que j'ai un dossier "img" avec une centaine de .gif et .jpg c'est vachement agréable d'avoir un affichage liste où j'ai toutes les infos primordiales.



Oui, enfin bon, XP, tu sais... Il y a ce qu'on voit, et il y a ce qu'on ne voit pas. Il y a une certaine "noblesse de code" chez OS X que tu n'auras jamais chez XP. Et réduire Tiger à un moteur de recherche en plus // à Panther, c'est proprement insultant! Quand tu vois la technologie qui tourne derrière, les opportunités qu'elle offre... Tous les SDK dispo, franchement, c'est à tomber à la renverse...

Dernier exemple en date sur ce qui témoigne d'une tendance à la recherche du meilleur chez Apple: le H264: j'ai été bluffé (euphémisme) par la qualité de l'image! C'est impressionnant à plus d'un titre; la vidéo de la keynote est d'une qualité rare pour le volume!

Mais là n'est pas le propos.

Je pense que pour parler d'OS X versus XP, il convient de prendre les dernières versions en date. Donc, Tiger et non pas Panther, d'une part. D'autre part, tu peux avoir Tiger à 85¤ environ si tu es étudiant.

Quand au fond de ton post: il faut bien te mettre en tête qu'iPhoto, au même titre qu'iTunes, ne fait jamais que présenter dans une seule interface le contenu "photo" ou "musique" de ton DD. À ce titre, c'est toute la gestion photo ou musique que se fait dans iPhoto. Du coup, pour l'archivage, le plus simple est de le faire via la gravure depuis iPhoto.


----------



## bibibenate (8 Juin 2005)

j'ai pas du activer le bon truc alors parce que moi j'ai que le nom du fichier, la taille (pas les dimensions) et le type. J'ai décoché date de création et modification.

Enfin, c'est pas grave, on va pas polluer la discussion avec mes soucis persos...
Merci quand même


----------



## nova (9 Juin 2005)

je ne voudrais pas ouvrir un topic pour si ppeu de choses, je pose donc mes questions ici. il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour y répondre 

-Quelle est la différence entre l'icone Safari et l'icone @ sur un ressort?
-Apple n'a-t-il pas pensé que certains ont leur iMac dans leur chambre et que leur loupiotte de veille a tendence à retarder l'heure à laquelle je m'endors. c'est assez puissant mine de rien leur phare... y-a-t-il moyen de désactiver cela?
-dans mes préférences à propos de mon wallpaper, je coche la case "intervertir le fond à la reprise d'activité". hors apres une veille, le fond reste strictement identique(oui, jai bien selectionné un dossier ). qu'entend apple par 'reprise d'activité' ?

merci à vous!


----------



## Fred'X (9 Juin 2005)

Safari est un navigateur, l'icône est un raccourci vers le site apple.
Pour la loupiotte je te conseille le chaterton opaque ou de mettre un objet devant.


----------



## uranium (9 Juin 2005)

Ben moi, après 1 mois passé sur mon PowerBook 12", voilà ce que j'en pense:
-OS X me plaît autant par son esthétique que par sa stabilité (mon XP plante souvent); j'ai mis peu de temps à m'y habituer.
-L'offre logicielle par défaut est acceptable, même si elle n'égale pas celle d'une bonne distrib linux.
-Je peux jouer à X-Plane sans problème (bon, en effet, l'écran 12"est un peu petit pour ça).

Par contre:
-Mon modem USB est encore incompatible avec Tiger... Donc pour surfer c'est linux ou winXP, pour l'instant...
-Ma webcam n'a pas de driver OS X, et le driver pour OS 9 ne veut pas s'installer avec Classic.

Mais globalement je suis très satisfait, il est clair que plus jamais je n'achèterais un PC.


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Juin 2005)

si c'est pas beau d'entendre ca  

Serieusement, j'ai eu aucun probleme avec mon mac depuis que je l'ai... je touche du bois, ms franchement c'est clair et net que je repasserai plus sur pc... d'ailleurs mon prochaine achat apres mon iMac 17" sera un powerbook 15", bah ouais faut bien que j'ai un portable pour le chtit etudiant que je suis... et plutot que de faire 1000.- CHF d'economie et de prendre un Dell, bah je vais jouer la carte de la stabilite, de l'elegance, du confort...  

Et en plus de bleu qu'ils sont beaux ces powerboooooks


----------



## ntx (9 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,


			
				bibibenate a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce qui me manque le plus c l'explorateur XP que je trouve bcp plus ergonomique pour aller au fond des repertoires, avoir un accès direct aux dimensions, poids, date de création des images.


Utilises-tu le mode "colonne" dans Finder ? Je trouve que c'est ce qu'il y a de plus pratique pour naviguer dans les repertoires : uniquement avec les touches fleches.


----------



## Yip (9 Juin 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> -Ma webcam n'a pas de driver OS X, et le driver pour OS 9 ne veut pas s'installer avec Classic.




Va voir là , tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur.


Et avec ça ça devrait marcher avec iChat.


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juin 2005)

Ahhhhhh que je suis fière, j'ai réussi à faire switcher un de mes meilleurs potes qui juraient que par les pcs.....   Il va se payer un powerbook... Content le caddie


----------



## meldon (20 Juin 2005)

Finalement moi je regrette surtout itunes. 

En effet sous xp, on peut se servir de itunes comme d'un gestionnaire de fichier, copier, envoyer, enfin tout. Sous mac os, ou je suis bête ou il y a un truc que je saisis pas. Impossible de prendre une chanson et de la glisser sur le contact msn pour l'envoyer, il faut aller chercher le fichier dans le disque dur. Pas pratique.


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Sous mac os, ou je suis bête ou il y a un truc que je saisis pas. Impossible de prendre une chanson et de la glisser sur le contact msn pour l'envoyer, il faut aller chercher le fichier dans le disque dur. Pas pratique.


Heureusement qu'iTunes permet d'afficher directement le fichier du morceau... ça évite d'aller le chercher en ouvrant tour à tour tous les dossiers! 

A.


----------



## touna (20 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Finalement moi je regrette surtout itunes.
> 
> En effet sous xp, on peut se servir de itunes comme d'un gestionnaire de fichier, copier, envoyer, enfin tout. Sous mac os, ou je suis bête ou il y a un truc que je saisis pas. Impossible de prendre une chanson et de la glisser sur le contact msn pour l'envoyer, il faut aller chercher le fichier dans le disque dur. Pas pratique.


envoyer une chanson par MSN ce ne serai pas illégal?????     
moi pour ma par je trouve itunes très bien fait


----------



## meldon (20 Juin 2005)

touna a dit:
			
		

> envoyer une chanson par MSN ce ne serai pas illégal?????



Tant qu'il n'y a pas de copyright c'est tout à fait légal. Moi j'ai des interviews, des chansons interprété par des copines (si si  c'est très drôle en plus), enfin plein de fichiers sons chantés ou pas qui rentre parfaitement dans le cadre de la loi. 



			
				touna a dit:
			
		

> moi pour ma part je trouve itunes très bien fait



Moi aussi, ils ont juste fait mieux sous windows (c'est un comble!!)


----------



## I-bouk (20 Juin 2005)

A ce niveau de déplacement des fichier, que j'ai en plus pas compris... ( tu le glisse sur le bureau puis sur ichat... )

Sinon il manque pas mal d'option dans celui de windows ( recherche de doublon, des option de présentation, mettre des clips.... )


----------



## toutletoutim (20 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Alors voilà on peut dire ce que l'on veut mais aujourd'hui dans le dommaine du chat le plus complet 
des logiciels c'est MSN et surtout le plus important c'est le log de Chat le plus utilisé.
Venant du monde Pc j'ai une 30 de contacts sous msn avec qui je faisais régulièrement des webcams.
C'est ce qui me manque le plus.

Le reste c'est le manque de connaisance comme certains petits log que je connaissais sous Pc (tel Pin's base de donnée de mot de passe...)

Sinon pour le moment tout va bien c'est un vrai plaisir de pouvoir travailler sur un telle machine.

A suivre


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juin 2005)

toutletoutim a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà on peut dire ce que l'on veut mais aujourd'hui dans le dommaine du chat le plus complet
> des logiciels c'est MSN et surtout le plus important c'est le log de Chat le plus utilisé.



Le plus complet, je ne m'y connais pas assez. Le plus populaire, je crois avoir lu que cela dépend beaucoup de la zone géographique. De mémoire aux États-Unis, AIM est en tête, au Japon c'est Yahoo Messenger..

A.


----------



## I-bouk (21 Juin 2005)

et en Europe MSN, a croire que l'on aime faire les bons choix, *NON*  ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

voilà dèja 4 mois que je fais vis commune avec mon mac.
Je déteste de plus en plus windows et il me fatique de devoir travailler dessus!
... merci, au bureau on a récupérer un VIEUX mac, un iMac Dv 500 sous OS 9
Hier, j'ai décidé de le faire migrer vers OS X Tiger, on a cheter un exmplaire a la fnac, puis en rentrant au bureau je me suis mis à mettre à jour le firmware et tout ce qu'il faut!
JE SUIS EPATEE par la rapidité de Tiger sur un mac aussi vieux, il a 4 ans et pourtant avec un G3 à 500 mhz, et 256 mo de ram, il tourne presque aussi bien aque mon mac mini avec son G4 1,25 ghz et ses 256 mo de ram sous Panther.
En bref, tiger est un vrai bolide et quel bonheur d'avoir mis de coté mon repoussant dell dernier cris pour profiter de Mac os X!
Bref jsui content, je vous enverrai comme d'hab les photos!

Pour les regrets, je n'en ai qu'un: " Pourquoi n'ai je pas switché avant!!!!"


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2005)

Un petit conseil pour "improver your digital life experience" ajoute de la RAM dans tes Mac


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

J'ai switché il y a une grosse semaine et ce que je regrette le plus c'est la souris à deux boutons... Nan j'déconne mais comme ça revient sur tous les topics je me sentais obligé de le dire ! 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai appris pas mal de trucs ds ce topic dc merci. Comme tout le monde, je regrette le support de la webcam sous msn. Ca me fait d'autant plus chier que je vais partir à l'étranger pendant un an et que je comptais dessus... A suivre.

Je commence à me faire au Finder, mais c vraiment ça le plus dur.
Je ne trouve pas comment appliquer la vue par liste à tous les dossiers... Quand je fais pomme-J il y a bien l'option "toutes les fenêtres" mais si j'ai bien compris ça applique le "style" à toutes les fenêtres ayant la même présentatation, non ? (suis-je clair ?)

A part, ça je suis bien content de mon powerbook !


----------



## jall94 (1 Août 2005)

Tout jeune switcher depuis 1 semaine à peine, je ne regrette absolument rien !! 
Mais alors rien du tout ! 

Ha si, un truc... Photoshop CS2 est une daube immonde, mais ca ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple. J'ai téléchargé le trial pour voir si j'achetai ou pas... J'ai poubellisé au bout de 5 minutes (iMac G5 20", 1,5Go RAM...). C'est lourd, pas réactifs, bref une daube. Pas question d'investir un centime, alors que j'ai toujours acheter les versions de photoshop depuis la version 3. Du coup, the Gimp, pas mal.

Mais hormis cela, tout est plus simple, plus beau, plus efficace, plus stable. J'adore vraiment, je suis conquis, à 300%, et je ne ferai JAMAIS machine arrière


----------



## ebensatis (1 Août 2005)

toutletoutim a dit:
			
		

> tel Pin's base de donnée de mot de passe...)



Une base de donnée de mot de passe ???? qu'est ce que c'est que ce truc ??


----------



## geoffrey (1 Août 2005)

Une base de donnée ou tu stocke tes divers mots de passe...


----------



## daffyb (1 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Une base de donnée ou tu stocke tes divers mots de passe...


TU peux utiliser le trousseau pour cela


----------



## geoffrey (1 Août 2005)

Je sais, mais je repondais à la question si dessus... , d'ebensantis qui s'interogeais sur la question de  toutletoutim... 

Tu peux meme utiliser un fichier texte, ca fera pas le remplissage automatique mais c'est pas mal (meme un cahier et un crayon, au moins ca se pirate pas  )


----------



## Pse (20 Octobre 2005)

Sujet d&#233;j&#224; abord&#233; mais ce qui me manque le plus, et surtout ce qui m'oblige &#224; continuer d'utiliser un PC au boulot c'est l'absence de MS Project.

Apr&#232;s un tour de ce qui exite sur le march&#233;, rien trouv&#233; d'&#233;quivalent et d'aussi complet.
Pas d'import/export de fichier 100% compatible comme excel ou word 
Pour une fois que MS fait un soft qui tient &#224; peu pr&#232;s la mer, c'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas le trouver sur Mac


----------



## ntx (20 Octobre 2005)

Pse a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que MS fait un soft qui tient à peu près la mer, c'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas le trouver sur Mac


Il faut bien que les gens aient encore des raisons de vouloir utiliser un PC sinon M$ va fermer boutique


----------



## geoffrey (21 Octobre 2005)

Encore heureux qu'un soft de MS est 100% compatible avec Word et Excel, se serait le comble. 

Maintenant faut sortir de ces formats propri&#233;taires et utiliser l'Open Document, se serait deja un premier pas vers la libert&#233;


----------



## YannisA (21 Octobre 2005)

Moi ca fait 6 mois que j'ai "switché" (j'ai un portable de bureau en Windows)...et ce qui me manque le plus....c'est que sur Winbouze...j'ai un client VPN qui n'existe pas sur MAC...donc quand je dois me connecter du bureau de la maison..;je dois allumer mon Winbouze...

De plus nos VPN ne sont pas compatible CISCO


----------



## iJohan (22 Octobre 2005)

Ce qu'il me manque depuis que j'ai mon iBook, c'est un équivalent à clubic, c'est à dire un site avec non seulement des news sur les logiciels mais aussi des tests, dossiers ... bon jusque là ça correspond à macgeneration, mais l'intérêt c'est surtout la logithèque avec une très grande quantité de logiciel et descriptifs en français en téléchargement...


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2005)

iJohan a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il me manque depuis que j'ai mon iBook, c'est un équivalent à clubic, c'est à dire un site avec non seulement des news sur les logiciels mais aussi des tests, dossiers ... bon jusque là ça correspond à macgeneration, mais l'intérêt c'est surtout la logithèque avec une très grande quantité de logiciel et descriptifs en français en téléchargement...



Peut-être pas aussi bien, mais pratique quand même.


----------



## altamira (23 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

je suis un faux switcheur, car j'ai gardé mon pc, même si, depuis que je l'ai, je n'utilise que mon powerBook G4. J'aime la cohérence de l'environement mac, et son intelligence. En ce qui est des problèmes d'incompatibilité, j'ai été très surpris de voir que, du moins sous OSX c'est tout simplement un mythe, et que, à bien chercher, on trouve le moyen de lire et convertir toute sorte de formats. Qui plus est, l'absence de virus rend la navigation sereine, et la machine ne souffre pas du fait d'avoir un anti-virus en tâche de fond qui bouffe 30% de la puissance processeur en permanence.Et puis c'est classe, le design de la marque est formidable, et ce jusqu'au packaging. Enfin, c'est stable, et puissant (je fais de l'audio, je vois la différence et le gain de temps de studio, lorsque on travaille sur mac, on ne perd pas des heures à chercher les bugs et à rebooter la machine, et si ça arrive, souvent ça va vite et c'est sans perte de données) Finalement,  pc et mac c'est comme twingo et jaguar. Avec les deux tu va où tu dois aller, mais bon...

 A


----------



## Pompomgirl (23 Octobre 2005)

Hello!

Jeune switcheuse depuis environ 1 mois ou 2, je n'ai pas vraiment de regrets. J'ai switché d'un PC sous Win98 Pentium3 à un tout nouveau Ibook G4 (j'aurais vraiment aimé un powerbook, mais ca collait pas avec mon budget) alors forcément... je n'ai pas grand chose à regretter! Même au boulot, avec une super config PC je suis pas top emballée et je suis contente de retrouver mon petit bijou en rentrant à la maison.

Néanmoins, si on fouille un peu, voilà ce qui me manque un peu:
 - pas de site de P2P (oui je sais, c'est pas bien, mais on a du mal à perdre ses mauvaises habitudes et devenir quelqu'un de respectable:rose:...). Et puis l'itunes store c'est super (je m'y suis mise) mais pour recupérer des vieilleries des années 60 et précedentes c'est moyen...
 - j'ai peut-être mal installé mon pack office, mais suis obligée de lancer le logiciel pour lire un fichier: en gros, je ne peux pas double-cliquer sur un fichier excel pour l'ouvrir, je dois d'abord lancer Excel et aprés ouvrir mon fichier.
 - comme presque tous les switcheurs, Msn avec la vidéo (si quelqu'un a un lien qui m'explique si/comment la video fonctionne avec Proteus, je prends)

Sinon, ce qui ne me manque pas:
 - les virus: c'est quand même agréable de ne pas avoir à se soucier de la date de péremption de la protection anti-virus en étant harcelé par des messages de rappel type: attention, votre ordinateur est protégé jusque dans un mois et après pouf il est mort ou alors tu payes encore 80¤ et c'est bon.
 - les plantages système sans crier gare toujours au mauvais moment.

Bref pour moi tout baigne, je ne suis pas décue du voyage en terre Macintosh, et puis les macusers sont vachement plus sympas quand on a un problème ou une question que les computer freaks que l'on trouve sur les forums PC...

Voilà, c'était mon humble contribution à ce post.
Bonne soirée!


----------



## ntx (23 Octobre 2005)

Pompomgirl a dit:
			
		

> - pas de site de P2P (oui je sais, c'est pas bien, mais on a du mal à perdre ses mauvaises habitudes et devenir quelqu'un de respectable:rose:...)


Oh, tu n'as pas du bien cherché


----------



## meldon (23 Octobre 2005)

Pompomgirl a dit:
			
		

> - j'ai peut-&#234;tre mal install&#233; mon pack office, mais suis oblig&#233;e de lancer le logiciel pour lire un fichier: en gros, je ne peux pas double-cliquer sur un fichier excel pour l'ouvrir, je dois d'abord lancer Excel et apr&#233;s ouvrir mon fichier.



Normalement &#231;a devrait marcher sans probl&#232;me. Fais un pomme-i sur un fichier excel et dans la partie basse de la fen&#234;tre d'info tu verra un champ "ouvrir avec", mets y excel et choisis tout modifier &#231;a s'appliquera &#224; tous les fichiers du m&#234;me type. 
 


PS: bienvenue parmi nous 

PPS: dingue j'ai fait une r&#233;ponse technique!!!!


----------



## eilon (23 Octobre 2005)

bah de toute façon y a pas de mal à chercher sur les réseaux P2P des fichiers libre de droits !  Y a pas à rougir d'avoir besoin de logiciel de partage, on devrait même ouvrir un forum exprès pour ! On associe toujours "P2P" à "téléchargement illégal" mais ce n'est pas forcément l'utilisation systèmatique de tout un chacun.
Je pense qu'il y a un peu un tabou qu'il faudrait lever... Preuve en est que la pauvra pompomgirl rougit d'en parler!


----------



## Pompomgirl (23 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Normalement ça devrait marcher sans problème. Fais un pomme-i sur un fichier excel et dans la partie basse de la fenêtre d'info tu verra un champ "ouvrir avec", mets y excel et choisis tout modifier ça s'appliquera à tous les fichiers du même type.



Merci de ton aide, je viens de vérifier ca, et c'est déjà configuré comme tu as dis, je pense que j'ai dû faire une boulette à l'installation...


----------



## hunjord (23 Octobre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Oh, tu n'as pas du bien cherché


Bah...juste l'occasion de dire, qu'en faisant une recherche sur le forum...


----------



## Pompomgirl (23 Octobre 2005)

eilon a dit:
			
		

> bah de toute façon y a pas de mal à chercher sur les réseaux P2P des fichiers libre de droits !  Y a pas à rougir d'avoir besoin de logiciel de partage, on devrait même ouvrir un forum exprès pour ! On associe toujours "P2P" à "téléchargement illégal" mais ce n'est pas forcément l'utilisation systèmatique de tout un chacun.
> Je pense qu'il y a un peu un tabou qu'il faudrait lever... Preuve en est que la pauvra pompomgirl rougit d'en parler!



Tant de sollicitude me touche beaucoup, merci!:love:


----------



## meldon (24 Octobre 2005)

Une question idiote, je suppose que personne ne connait un logiciel de ce genre tournant sous OS X?  (en tout cas y a rien d'approchant sur amazon)


----------



## ntx (24 Octobre 2005)

Virtual Look 3 ! Essaies avec Virtual PC 7 ?


----------



## mfy2a (26 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Une question idiote, je suppose que personne ne connait un logiciel de ce genre tournant sous OS X?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si c'est pour toi, visiblement t'en a pas besoin, t bien joly kom &#231;a ^^


----------



## meldon (26 Octobre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pour toi, visiblement t'en a pas besoin, t bien joly kom ça ^^



 Non là c'est pas moi c'est une chanteuse libanaise!! Elle, elle a pas besoin de retouche c'est certain (mais peut être que pas maquillée et pas bien coiffée elle est pas extraordinaire  )


----------



## mfy2a (26 Octobre 2005)

snif j'suis de&#231;u lool


----------



## philia (26 Octobre 2005)

Alors depuis un peu moins de 2 semaines...

Je regrette sur mac (mais j'ai encore 2 PC) un prog comme winant parce qu'ITunes ne me plait vraiment pas dans son organisation des MP3, je préfères de loin mes dossiers rangés et winamp...

IPhoto pour recopier les photos sur le dique par exemple (pas besoin d'avoir des doublons et pas assez de place sur le DD de 40Go de l'ibook pour mettre toutes mes photos), pas intuitif du tout je trouve,...


Bref pour la prochaine version je sais que je ferais des économies sur ILife qui m'intéresse pas...


Et le driver de la mighty qui n'offre pas assez de choix (pourtant il dit qu'il installe dans les 150Mo) de réglages des boutons...elle est pas mal mais heureusement que j'ai pris une logitech en plus !

Sinon dans l'ensemble tout est OK


----------



## geoffrey (26 Octobre 2005)

philia a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette sur mac (mais j'ai encore 2 PC) un prog comme winant parce qu'ITunes ne me plait vraiment pas dans son organisation des MP3, je préfères de loin mes dossiers rangés et winamp...



Tu peux demander à iTunes de ne pas ranger tes MP3 et de garder ton organisation à toi si tu veux. Maintenant je vois pas meilleur rangement que celui que te propose iTunes. Tu te moques d'ou sont rangé les fichiers et tu accèdes à toute ta bibliotheque via des listes de lecture intelligente, le mix de soirée, des playlists, des filtres, .... Bref tu passe a un niveau au dessus !!



			
				philia a dit:
			
		

> IPhoto pour recopier les photos sur le dique par exemple (pas besoin d'avoir des doublons et pas assez de place sur le DD de 40Go de l'ibook pour mettre toutes mes photos), pas intuitif du tout je trouve,...


Tu utilises quoi sur PC ? Et pourquoi copier des photos sur le disque à partir d'iPhoto alors que les photos sont deja sur le disque ??? 



			
				philia a dit:
			
		

> Sinon dans l'ensemble tout est OK


Si c'est pas du switcher heureux ca


----------



## philia (26 Octobre 2005)

Pour ITunes mon problème est que mes mp3 étaient (sur pc)classés par auteur, puis par nom d'album , plus des répertoires divers )qui dans Itunes sont mélangés dans tous les coins)

Bref je n'aime pas trop le coté classement automatique (j'aime bien faire comme je veux et pas comme le logiciel veut...classement intéligent bif je trouve pas ça efficace perso c'est bien pire qu'en dossiers)

Sinon dans IPhotos j'ai tout mis sur un disque externe (donc ça n'est pas déjà sur mon interne) et pareil je veux que ça reste classé comme ça l'est ( dans des dossiers et sous dossiers) tout simplement parce que ça me convient...

A moins que je me trompe il ne laisse pas le choix et les recopie à sa sauce...

En photo j'utilise photoshop elements, nikon view, noiseware et parfois canon canon easy-print tool box pour imprimer


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Octobre 2005)

philia a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette sur mac (mais j'ai encore 2 PC) un prog comme winant parce qu'ITunes ne me plait vraiment pas dans son organisation des MP3, je pr&#233;f&#232;res de loin mes dossiers rang&#233;s et winamp...


 
Si tu maintiens ranger ta biblioth&#232;que, tes mp3 sont tr&#232;s bien rang&#233;s par iTunes. Enfin je trouve.

EDIT: oups je n'avais pas vu qu'on t'avait r&#233;pondu... 

A.


----------



## Lelolo (26 Octobre 2005)

Après un an de switch, je ne regrette vraiment qu'une chose : Paint Shop Pro 
J'ai pas encore trouvé de "petit" logiciel de dessin / retouche vraiment convivial, simple et pas lourd. C'est quand même étrange pour THE plateforme d'artiste qu'est le Mac, hein ?
Pour le reste, c'est vraiment que du bonheur, je ne reviendrai pour rien au monde sous Windows pour bosser au quotidien. 
Et depuis que je suis sous Mac, c'est bizzare, mais je paie mes sharewares et tout... ça fait un drôle d'effet, le Mac 

 (ah, cela dit, pour les jeux j'ai quand même conservé un bon gros PC de la mort qui tue, parce que le Mac, c'est assez pathétique dans le domaine. Mais bon, c'est pas ce qu'on lui demande hein !)


----------



## Killa Bees (26 Octobre 2005)

Ben pour l'iinstant moi c'est de ne pas pouvoir installer ma distro linux favorite : Slackware

et en second de ne pas encore avoir trouvé l'équivalent de DVD Shrink


----------



## geoffrey (27 Octobre 2005)

Bon il faudrait soit creer un sujet : les formats audio, soit arreter, parce qu'on a bien d&#233;riv&#233; tout de meme


----------



## NightWalker (27 Octobre 2005)

Effectivement, il y a peut-&#234;tre une partie de la discusion qui pourrait &#234;tre d&#233;plac&#233;e dans le forum "musique"... 

Ceci dit c'est une discusion constructive...


----------



## Kaneda (27 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ajoutons notre petite pierre àl'édifice de ce post.

Au bout d'un an et demi de switch (ibook 1,2 Ghz, 60Go, SD, 768 Mo de ram) la seule chose que je regrête vraiment c'est qu'il y est autant peu de gens sur ces merveilleuses machines avec cet OS tellement zen à utiliser, et autant peu de gens enclin à en changer.
A chaque fois que j'évoque le Mac : " y a rien à faire là dessus, c'est naze, etc... "  CA M ENERVE ! 
A force, je n'ai plus le courage de rétorquer et je me contente d'un " héhé " avec un sourire en coin et puis je les laisse déblatérer leurs bêtises d'ignorant 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai quand même 2 PC à la maison (ok, ça ne sert que pour WoW ) mais vraiment, j'ai retrouvé le goût et la curiosité pour un tas de logiciels plus ou moins utiles sous Mac car on peut les tester sans encombrer son système, et puis la plupart du temps, ces applications sont bien pensées et agréables à utiliser. Vive la créativité


----------



## Elskatos (18 Décembre 2006)

TRES jeune switcheur (moins d'un mois!), ex-gd amoureux du PC (et pourfendeur de Mac auprès de qui voulait l'entendre...) saoûlé de passer 90% du temps à updater des trucs (mon Antivirus, mes applis, mes drivers...pour la seule satisfaction d'être à jour et de théoriquement optimiser mon matériel...grande chimère!), je ne regrette rien, sauf bien sûr ce qu'identifié avant switch: les jeux (et encore, j'ai BootCamp dans ma manche, que je dégainerai peut-être un jour, mais suis pas vraiment pressé)...

Ce que j'ai trouvé, en revanche: un esprit assez similaire à mes _golden years_ informatiques (bon, j'ai que 33 ans, mais ça fait un bail que je pianote), époque ST/ Amiga, voire même le PC de la fin des 80s/ début 90s. Ce petit côté marginal, où rien n'est systématique...
L'abondance de softs sur PC tue la découverte, on approfondit rien, on survole tout...
Et enfin, le plaisir de découvrir un nouvel OS, une nouvelle façon de penser (car Windows change cosmétiquement, mais le fond est toujours là: ce sont toujours les mêmes _geeks_ qui pensent Windows). 

La forme (sublime ordinateur HOMOGENE que mon iMac 24 pces) comme le fond (MacOS) me  font enfin découvrir l'ordinateur pour ce qu'il apporte et non pour ce qu'il est... Et que je n'aimais pas l'informatique pour l'informatique (cad passer son temps à updater des trucs et stabiliser son système) mais pour ce qu'elle m'apportait (infos, créativité, etc...)

Et, pour reprendre une parabole maison: j'ai l'impression de découvrir l'appartement dans lequel je vis alors que ça fait des années que j'y habite... Mais j'étais trop occupé à surveiller la porte d'entrée et ses serrures pour m'interesser au reste des pièces.

Pour conclure, et ne pas sombrer dans le hors-sujet total... Ce qui me manque du PC? La sensation après réinstall de Windows, un OS tout neuf qui boote en moins d'une minute et ouvre ses fenêtres quasi-instantanément; un peu comme lorsqu'on vient de changer les draps de son lit: c'est propre et agréable...

Sous MacOS, mes draps sont toujours propres...

ElSkatos


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2006)

Elskatos a dit:


> Et, pour reprendre une parabole maison: j'ai l'impression de découvrir l'appartement dans lequel je vis alors que ça fait des années que j'y habite... Mais j'étais trop occupé à surveiller la porte d'entrée et ses serrures pour m'interesser au reste des pièces.



Ce sera la pensée du jour...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2006)

Elskatos a dit:


> Pour conclure, et ne pas sombrer dans le hors-sujet total... Ce qui me manque du PC? La sensation après réinstall de Windows, un OS tout neuf qui boote en moins d'une minute et ouvre ses fenêtres quasi-instantanément; un peu comme lorsqu'on vient de changer les draps de son lit: c'est propre et agréable...
> 
> Sous MacOS, mes draps sont toujours propres...




Pensée du jour bis 
Citation du jour même !


----------



## romaing34 (18 Décembre 2006)

Bon j'ai switché depuis plus de 2 ans maintenant, mais le seul truc qui me manque depuis sur tous les macs que j'ai eu (et c'est bien la seule chose que je puisse regretter du PC lol) : le démineur pré-installé avec Windows    

Du coup je me suis dit que j'allais changer, et je me suis mis à Tetris, par le biais d'une petite app géniale : Quinn


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Bon j'ai switché depuis plus de 2 ans maintenant, mais le seul truc qui me manque depuis sur tous les macs que j'ai eu (et c'est bien la seule chose que je puisse regretter du PC lol) : le démineur pré-installé avec Windows



Bah il est pas bien loin quand même


----------



## romaing34 (19 Décembre 2006)

Rah, inutile donc indispensable. Je fous ça dans Dashboard illico lol


----------



## Jack O'Neill (19 Décembre 2006)

Ben moi pour ma part j'ai switch&#233; personnellement il y a 5 jours et professionnellement il y a 5 ans, et il n'y a qu'une seule qui m'a manqu&#233; : l'explorateur de Windows.
Je le trouvais plutot pratique au niveau de la gestion des fichiers et de son arborescence...

Mais comme on dit chez moi : On regrette toujours pour rien, &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'on ne peut regretter qu'apr&#232;s.

Tout &#231;a pour dire que &#231;a ne me manque pas tant que &#231;a puisque j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; que Windows ne ferait d&#233;sormais plus parti de ma vie !


----------



## spleen (19 Décembre 2006)

Personnellement, c'est la gestion de la fermeture des applis que je regrette le plus.
Je sais que cela fait l'objet de débats animés (pour ou contre...), mais je ne m'habitue absolument pas (et ne comprend toujours pas l'intérêt) de garder ouvert un programme dont on a fermé toutes les fenêtres...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Personnellement, c'est la gestion de la fermeture des applis que je regrette le plus.
> Je sais que cela fait l'objet de débats animés (pour ou contre...), mais je ne m'habitue absolument pas (et ne comprend toujours pas l'intérêt) de garder ouvert un programme dont on a fermé toutes les fenêtres...



Moi aussi au début je trouvais ça bizarre... maintenant ca me dérange plus, quand je veux quitter une appli j'utilise le raccourci Pomme+Q au lieu de cliquer sur la croix


----------



## Tonton Nestor (19 Décembre 2006)

J'ai fêté ma première année de switch le 1er décembre, quasi simultanément avec mon inscription sur Mac Gé. :love:
Et, ce que je regrette quelquefois c'est le manque "d'alternative" sur Mac. 

Par exemple, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de logiciel qui remplace parfaitement iTunes. Aucun ne gère aussi bien mes podcasts, mon iPod, mon immense bibliothèque etc...
Sur PC, dès que l'on cherche à échapper à Windows Media Player on tombe sur une pléthore de logiciels dont certains d'excellente qualité. 

Il en va de même pour certains logiciels inclus avec OSX, .Mac ou la suite iLife comme iDVD, Aperçu, Backup... Pour chacun d'entre eux, je n'ai pas vu de "remplaçant" digne de ce nom.
Je goûte un peu à ce qui existe à côté et je fini toujours par revenir vers la "maison mère", car je ne trouve rien de "mieux" à côté. En tout cas, rien qui ne justitifie d'opter pour des logiciels tiers. 

Peut être est-ce une fausse impression, peut-être ai je mal cherché, mais j'ai le sentiment que lorsque l'on a un Mac, c'est un peu le "tout" Apple pour la majorité des tâches. (par exemple pour la seule lecture des pdf pourquoi s'encombrer d'Adobe Reader quand Aperçu fait tout cela très bien)

C'est là certainement l'une des forces du Mac, mais quelquefois, "de temps en temps", j'aimerais bien découvrir un petit logiciel "différent"...


----------



## daffyb (19 Décembre 2006)

c'est peut-&#234;tre tout simplement parce que les logiciels Apple sont plut&#244;t bien fait et tirent partie de toutes les technologies inclues dans l'OS que tu ne trouves pas mieux, il n'emp&#234;che que Firefox et Thunderbird peuvent &#234;tre des alternatives int&#233;ressantes.... par exemple


----------



## NightWalker (19 Décembre 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> C'est là certainement l'une des forces du Mac, mais quelquefois, "de temps en temps", j'aimerais bien découvrir un petit logiciel "différent"...



Delicious Library ???


----------



## quetzal (19 Décembre 2006)

Deux ou trois logiciels me manquent sous Mac. Je viens de m'acheter un MacBook Intel.


MS Money. Comme une personne plus haut, je faisais les comptes dessus depuis 3 ans, et il faut que je trouve une alternative (Grisby ? Mais ça m'ennuie d'installer X11, ça a l'air un peu compliqué)
Note Tab Pro, un super programme utilitaire de texte, programmable simplement par un système de "clips", et qui permet d'introduire facilement des tags, etc. Si quelqu'un connaît et à trouver une alternative sous Mac OS, je suis preneur. De même pour Money.
Enfin, je vais devoir mettre à jour Mindmanager, mais heureusement il vient de sortir sous Mac.
Il semble qu'Access n'existe pas sous Mac, ou qu'il n'est pas sur la suite Office.
Je ne regrette rien au final. Mais je dois vraiment trouver une alternative pour faire mes comptes...


----------



## romaing34 (19 Décembre 2006)

quetzal a dit:


> Deux ou trois logiciels me manquent sous Mac. Je viens de m'acheter un MacBook Intel.
> 
> 
> MS Money. Comme une personne plus haut, je faisais les comptes dessus depuis 3 ans, et il faut que je trouve une alternative (Grisby ? Mais ça m'ennuie d'installer X11, ça a l'air un peu compliqué)
> ...



Pour remplacer Money, tu peux regarder du côté de "Tous comptes faits".

En ce qui concerne les bases de données, 4D et FileMaker tournent sur mac.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

quetzal a dit:


> Deux ou trois logiciels me manquent sous Mac. Je viens de m'acheter un MacBook Intel.
> MS Money. Comme une personne plus haut, je faisais les comptes dessus depuis 3 ans, et il faut que je trouve une alternative (Grisby ? Mais &#231;a m'ennuie d'installer X11, &#231;a a l'air un peu compliqu&#233
> Note Tab Pro, un super programme utilitaire de texte, programmable simplement par un syst&#232;me de "clips", et qui permet d'introduire facilement des tags, etc. Si quelqu'un conna&#238;t et &#224; trouver une alternative sous Mac OS, je suis preneur. De m&#234;me pour Money.
> Enfin, je vais devoir mettre &#224; jour Mindmanager, mais heureusement il vient de sortir sous Mac.
> ...


Pour les autres je ne sais pas mais Base de OpenOffice/Neooffice reprend les fichiers Access. On peut m&#234;me dire que c'est un clone.


----------



## quetzal (20 Décembre 2006)

Oui, merci pour cette information. OpenOffice est très bien en effet. Je ne l'avais simplement pas installé sur mon Mac.


----------



## malikoum (20 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je suis un futur switcheur donc ce post m interresse bcp  

J en aurait une utilisation tres bureautique (internet, photos, mes comptes, divx, itunes)

Par contre il y a qque chose qui m etonne, j ai vu que MSN ne marchait pas (au complet) sur MAC.
J utilise bcp Msn qui est indispensable pour moi, et j utilise bcp ma webcam et micro.

J ai vu qu il y a avait un soft equivalent AMSN, qui reprenait TOUTES les fonctions de la version PC.

Est ce que vs l utilisez et est ce qu il marche avec la webcam et le micro ?

http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/aMSN,0301-3870.html


----------



## boulifb (21 Décembre 2006)

Après 2 mois de switch, je ne regrette pas du tout le changement malgré quelques bricoles minimes.

1) Le premier reproche que je fais à Mac OS X c'est de ne pas avoir en standard le remote desktop. Outil indispensable quand on est nomade, comme moi, pour accéder à sa machine fixe. L'ARD est franchement lourd par rapport à son homologue Windows qui est plus performant et moins gourmand en bande passante qu'ARD.

2) J'utilise encore Windows de temps en temps via Parallels pour le Remote Desktop, Outlook et Visual Studio 2005 (pour faire du .NET en C#), bref des utilisations bien spécifiques.

A part ça... rien à dire. Mac OS X est une merveille (plante pas), quand je reviens sur Windows XP au bureau, c'est la paire de claques tous les matins.

Pour ce qui est de la Mighty Mouse elle est super. Et pour les mauvaises langues, il y a un click droit disponible dessus (sisi). Il faut aller dans les préférences systèmes et configurer le click droit c'est tout (idem pour les autres boutons). Pensez-à bien lever les doigts lorsque vous cliquez, c'est photo sensible. Seul reproche de la mighty mous c'est qu'avant j'avais un tapis de souris en verre IceMat et la MM n'aime pas bien ce support: saut intempestifs de pointeur de souris.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Seulement 2 choses me manquent, mais me manquent vraiment beaucoup :

- Sim City 4 (Un jeu quand même gourmand, un mini intel pas vraiment puissant.... je ne l'achèterai que si sort, un jour, une version optimisée)

- Internet Explorer pour voir le rendu de mes sites. Trop galère de trouver un PC à droite ou à gauche pour faire des tests !


C'est pourquoi mon PC est encore chez moi, rangé dans un placard, au cas où...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Décembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> je t'encourage à ce moment de désactiver (ou réduire) les effets de transitions d'affichage.


Tiens, j'ignorais que c'était possible. Comment fait-on?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> - Internet Explorer pour voir le rendu de mes sites. Trop galère de trouver un PC à droite ou à gauche pour faire des tests !



Pourquoi tu n'utilises pas parallels? :mouais: Tu as justement la chance d'avoir un macintel...


----------



## romaing34 (21 Décembre 2006)

Ou Crossover si ce n'est QUE pour Internet Explorer...


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Décembre 2006)

Ouh là... dans la famille on déterre les posts :rateau:

Si je me souviens bien, je faisais à allusion à une astuce que j'avais lue dans MacWorld ou Mac OS X Hints. 

Du style (Attention, relire les articles avant d'appliquer): 

```
defaults write com.apple.finder DisableAllAnimations -bool true
```


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pourquoi tu n'utilises pas parallels? :mouais: Tu as justement la chance d'avoir un macintel...


Je n'ai qu'un numéro de série de Windows et pas envie d'investir, avec en plus l'achat de Parallels... je préfère encore squatter les PC de mes voisins !


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Décembre 2006)

Pour ma part, j'ai switché en mai 2006 et je suis fasciné par la simplicité de l'os et l'absence de virus ; sans parler de la rapidité de l'ordi à être prêt à utiliser !!   30 secondes :love: 
il n'y a qu'une seule chose qui me manque c'est ma messagerie incrédimail car j'aimais beaucoup personnaliser mes messages avec differents papiers à lettres et smileys  ....
mais bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir et les avantages sont de très loin superieurs à cet inconvénient


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2006)

Je switche en permanence (PC au boulot, Mac à la maison), et certaines fonctionnalités bien pratiques de Windows gagneraient à être transposées sur Mac.:rateau: 
Je pense notamment, dans les menus contextuels au couper/coller de fichiers ou dossiers pour organiser son disque dur, OSX à ma connaissance ne faisant que le copier/coller, et aussi au 'coller le raccourci' bien utile pour aménager le bureau 

Mais OSX est tellement bien que j'ai installé WINOSX au travail, et j'épate tout le monde avec le dock et l'apparence Aqua


----------



## I-bouk (21 Décembre 2006)

Romuald a dit:


> Je pense notamment, dans les menus contextuels au couper/coller de fichiers ou dossiers pour organiser son disque dur, OSX à ma connaissance ne faisant que le copier/coller, et aussi au 'coller le raccourci' bien utile pour aménager le bureau



tu parle de déplacer donc ? si oui ca se glisse très facilement  
Sinon les raccourci, c'est des allias qui est dans le clic droit


----------



## jerem9136 (21 Décembre 2006)

Windows live messenger (MSN messenger 8.0) avec live plus! et ma ptite beta de Office 2007
les deux seulles choses que Microsfoft fait remarquable bien (enfin live plus! n'est pas d'eux)
tan pi....
j'aime trop mon p'tit macbook blanc


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Décembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> (...) il n'y a qu'une seule chose qui me manque c'est ma messagerie incrédimail car j'aimais beaucoup personnaliser mes messages avec differents papiers à lettres et smileys  .... (...)




Toi, t'es du genre à faire des coeurs à la place des points sur les 'i' :rateau: :love:.

Blague à part, jette un coup à la future version Mail de Leopard ... tu vas être comblée.


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2006)

I-bouk a dit:


> tu parle de déplacer donc ? si oui ca se glisse très facilement
> Sinon les raccourci, c'est des allias qui est dans le clic droit



J'entends bien : OSX sait le faire, mais pas de façon aussi conviviale (un comble!) : si tu lache ta souris sans faire gaffe, ton fichier ou dossier se retrouve n'importe où. Avec Windows, couper, puis 'tiens, ou vais-je le mettre ?', puis coller. Quand tu as testé ça, tu regrettes de ne pas l'avoir sous OSX. :rose:


----------



## kisco (22 Décembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Blague à part, jette un coup à la future version Mail de Leopard ... tu vas être comblée.



Ouais les themes d'origines sont cool, mais j'espere surtout que l'on pourra en créer des nouveaux pas trop difficilement, et que l'on en trouveras sur internet !!

(qui parie sur les futurs sites internet : www.mailthemes.com  )


----------



## sandrine91 (22 Décembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Toi, t'es du genre à faire des coeurs à la place des points sur les 'i' :rateau: :love:.
> 
> Blague à part, jette un coup à la future version Mail de Leopard ... tu vas être comblée.




tout à fait, je n'aime pas envoyer de messages tout tristounets.....
alors super VIVEMENT LEOPARD !!!!


----------



## Zitounesup (26 Décembre 2006)

malikoum a dit:


> Par contre il y a qque chose qui m etonne, j ai vu que MSN ne marchait pas (au complet) sur MAC.
> J utilise bcp Msn qui est indispensable pour moi, et j utilise bcp ma webcam et micro.
> 
> J ai vu qu il y a avait un soft equivalent AMSN, qui reprenait TOUTES les fonctions de la version PC.
> ...



Pas encore, pour ça préfère lui skype qui marche très bien en audio+vidéo. Si tu persistes avec msn, sache que certaines autres fonctionnalités ne fonctionneront pas, comme les smileys spécifiques - genre gros clin d'oeil


----------



## PISSAREL (29 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; vous tous, je voudrais &#233;galement faire le point par rapport &#224; mon switch opp&#233;r&#233; depuis le mois d'ao&#251;t :

Je commencerais par les avantages du mac (le mien un mac mini) :
- tout d'abord un design incomparable qui fait la fiert&#233; de mon salon
- ensuite un silence quasi religieux qui cr&#233;e une atmosph&#232;re de confort lorseque l'on
travaille
- puis une stabilit&#233; de l'OSX que je n'ai jamais eu sur un PC (toujours un probl&#232;me soit
avec les mises &#224; jour windows ou avec mon anti-virus)
- encore la convivialit&#233; des logiciels

Pour ce qui est de d&#233;fauts, il y en a bien sur :
- tout d'abord des mauvaises surprises quant &#224; la capacit&#233; de stockage quand j'ai r&#233;&#231;u
mon mini. Je pensais que mes 100 go me suffieraient mais lorseque j'ai vu la taille que
me prenait deja garageband, ma m&#233;moire &#233;tait d&#233;ja bien grignott&#233;e. (mauvaise 
information)
- ensuite le probleme de compatibilit&#233; de fichiers qui n'est pas encore au point
- un d&#233;tail mais qui est embarassant au quotidien : quand on agrandit une
fen&#234;tre sous windows, celle-ci se cale automatiquement &#224; la dimention de l'&#233;cran, ce 
qui n'est pas la cas sur le mac.
- enfin le fait qu'il faille payer une centaine d'euros pour "mail" qui la messagerie par d&#233;faut.

Voila ce qui m'est venu instinctivement. Cependant je voudrais pr&#233;cisier que ses remarques proviennent d'une personne qui piannote sur son ordi mais qui n'y connait pas enormement en informatique, ce qui est le cas de la majorit&#233; des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs en France. 
Je vous remercie pour la qualit&#233; de ce site qui une mine d'informations pour le pauvre switcheur que je suit...


----------



## ntx (29 Décembre 2006)

PISSAREL a dit:


> - ensuite le probleme de compatibilité de fichiers qui n'est pas encore au point


Quels fichiers ?


> - enfin le fait qu'il faille payer une centaine d'euros pour "mail" qui la messagerie par défaut.


C'est .mac qui est payant pas Mail qui fonctionne avec la plupart des comptes email gratuits (Free, La Poste, Wanadoo, ...) Il n'y a guère que les produits M$ comme hotmail qui posent quelques soucis.


----------



## kisco (4 Janvier 2007)

PISSAREL a dit:


> - un détail mais qui est embarassant au quotidien : quand on agrandit une
> fenêtre sous windows, celle-ci se cale automatiquement à la dimention de l'écran, ce
> qui n'est pas la cas sur le mac.


je sais qu'il existe un programme qui permet d'avoir le même comportement que sous Windows, mais je connais pas son nom.


----------



## Macbeth (5 Janvier 2007)

PISSAREL a dit:


> - un détail mais qui est embarassant au quotidien : quand on agrandit une
> fenêtre sous windows, celle-ci se cale automatiquement à la dimention de l'écran, ce
> qui n'est pas la cas sur le mac.




ON lit souvent cette remarque. mais vraiment, je ne pige pas. Qu'est-ce que ça apporte OBJECTIVEMENT d'vaoir sa fenêtre internet en plein écran. je veux dire, c'ets plus lisible ? le texte est plus gros.. enfin on voit des choses quon ne voit pas quand on est en fenêtre optimisé sous OSX ?? Prenons pour exemple la fen^tre macgé que nous avons sous les yeux : Si on clic sur le "+" d'OSX, eh bien on optimise la fen^tre en agrandissant la fen^tre pour rendre visible un maximum de zone de texte. ca donne un agrandissement sur la hauteur. Si on fait pareil sous windows, meêm chose, mais en plus on agrandit aussi en largeur. ET qu'est-ce qu'on a comme info sur les bords ??? Rien, Deux grosse bandes Oranges inutiles. Vraiment les gars, s'il y a une remarque que je pige pas par rapport à la navigation internet, c'est cette remarque sur le plein écran. Qui plus est, le plein écran vous masque plein de choses sur votre bureau, c'est super lourdingue. Je crois que c'est lié a des habitudes d'un coté comme de l'autre. Mais très objectivement en pesant bien le pour et le contre, je ne vois aucun intérêt réel à une navigation plein écran....


----------



## Kilian2 (5 Janvier 2007)

Tout à fais d'accord en plus le fait de ne pas être en plein écran permet de garder un oeil sur la liste de contact ichat tout en naviguant avec safari et en accédant aux fichiers qui sont sur le coin du bureau sans rien réduire. Ou aussi ouvrir deux documents word ou pages côte côte, répartir des palettes ... Après c'est sur tout cela n'est vraiment pratique que à partir de la résolution d'écran du MacBook en 1024x768 c'est pas top ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Le fait d'avoir les programmes en plein écran dans windows est très pratique : on a les menus en haut de l'écran. 

Comment? Quoi? Oui oui je sors... Okokok...


----------



## David_b (7 Janvier 2007)

Macbeth a dit:


> ON lit souvent cette remarque. mais vraiment, je ne pige pas. Qu'est-ce que ça apporte OBJECTIVEMENT d'vaoir sa fenêtre internet en plein écran.


"Objectivement" je sais pas, mais subjectivement ça je sais, car c'est surtout une question de préférences personnelles, non? 

En général, je préfère une seule fenêtre affichée et utiliser pomme+tab pour afficher les autres quand j'en ai besoin. Mais c'est pas forcément pour Internet que je trouve le plein écran vraiment génial (la logique OSX est... logique, au fond), mais c'est pour "simplifier" l'affichage quand je travaille : j'écris et quand j'écris, j'aime bien ne rien voir d'autre que la "feuille" de texte et du vide autour, histoire d'avoir rien qui me distrait.

C'est pour ça que j'aime mieux NeoOffice que Office 2004, sous Mac, quand j'utilise un traitement de texte traditionnel. C'est pour ça que j'utilise de préférence des logiciels "pour auteurs" qui proposent un vrai mode plein écran (genre Ulysse ou JNW ou (le superbe)Scrivener).

Ce qui est dommage au fond, c'est qu'on ne puisse pas changer ça dans les préférences d'OSX. mais c'est pas la fin du monde non plus 


Sinon, sous Windows, le couper/coller est plus rapide à faire (Ctrl+x Ctrl+v). 
J'arrive pas non plus à me (ré)habituer à ce que les dossiers se mélangent aux fichiers dans un affichage trié par noms, j'aime bien qu'ils soient regroupés au-dessus


----------



## tbr (7 Janvier 2007)

+1 

Mac et les fen&#234;tres multiples. J'&#233;tais en train de faire un truc sous Photoshop CS3 en m&#234;me termps que j'avais DreamWeaver, FireFox et... Zut ! en cliquant sur un menu que je croyais &#234;tre du soft machin-chose (peu importe d'ailleurs), j'ai ferm&#233; le menu d'un autre.
> un peu trop de foutoir (de ma part ?), voil&#224; ce que c'est.

Quant &#224; un vrai Pomme+X (pour couper) et non ce glisser/d&#233;poser fatidieux, c'est pas si compliqu&#233; &#224; faire. Au surplus, je ne vois pas pourquoi cela n'existe pas d&#233;j&#224; (en raccourci clavier s'entend).

Pour les autres regrets personnels, je ne regrette rien.

- jamais utilis&#233; MSN ou &#233;quivalent
- je ne joue pas
- ...

Eu si, peut-&#234;tre que je regrette un peu qu'un clavier universel s&#233;rigraphi&#233; (?) Mac/Windows ne soit con&#231;u parce que je ne trouve plus les crochets (entre autre)

Ah, et j'allais oublier un truc qui me g&#232;ne : le fait que la m&#233;thode de tri (sur MacOSX) ne se fait QUE dans l'ordre d&#233;croissant - pour ce qui est du tri par nom, on passe du haut (en Z) au bas (en A). Les autres m&#233;thodes de tri, je n'ai pas (encore) v&#233;rifi&#233; mais je soup&#231;onne l'OS de faire la m&#234;me chose. Impossible d'inverser l'ordre.


----------



## arcank (7 Janvier 2007)

tbr a dit:


> +1
> 
> Mac et les fenêtres multiples. J'étais en train de faire un truc sous Photoshop CS3 en même termps que j'avais DreamWeaver, FireFox et... Zut ! en cliquant sur un menu que je croyais être du soft machin-chose (peu importe d'ailleurs), j'ai fermé le menu d'un autre.
> > un peu trop de foutoir (de ma part ?), voilà ce que c'est.
> ...


Tu cliques sur le petit triangle et ca inverse l'ordre...


----------



## tbr (8 Janvier 2007)

Oups ! Désolé. J'ai oublié de préciser que je parlais du "bureau", où se placent mes downloads (pour le moment)
> Commencent en ordre décroissant (en haut/gauche) par Z (ou approchant. Selon) et finit par A (idem) en bas/droite.

Pas de p'tite flèche. 

Sinon, bon, je connais quand même la flèche pour inverser le tri. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Max77 (8 Janvier 2007)

Moi je regrette &#224; propos de mon achat de novembre 2006 (Mini Dual Core 1.83ghz , 1 go ram) c'est la carte de son merdique. &#201;tant passionn&#233; de musique je suis d&#233;&#231;u par la qualit&#233; de son de mon Mac et m&#234;me de mon Ipod Nano (Eu en cadeau &#224; no&#235;l).

:hein:


----------



## kriso (8 Janvier 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> Moi je regrette à propos de mon achat de novembre 2006 (Mini Dual Core 1.83ghz , 1 go ram) c'est la carte de son merdique. Étant passionné de musique je suis déçu par la qualité de son de mon Mac et même de mon Ipod Nano (Eu en cadeau à noël).
> 
> :hein:


 
Pour toi c'est quoi "merdique". Parce que là ça ne fait pas avanver le schmilblik pour celui qui voudrait switcher.


----------



## lillumultipass (8 Janvier 2007)

Ben moi j'ai acheté un iMac en Septembre, et dans la foulée, un MBP pro en Décembre pour profiter de mes derniers mois d'étudiant.
Et je dois dire que je suis vraiment satisfait de mes achats, et j'adore MacOS.

Les quelques points qui m'embêtent encore (plus par manque d'habitude/connaissances à mon avis):

1. j'ai bcp de mal à ouvrir les fichiers .RAR ou alors c'est super super lent, donc je les ouvre sous Parallels pour le moment.

2. C'est un peu dommage (encore que je vois pas trop comment ça serait possible, mai sbon...) qu'il n'y ait pas de copier-coller de Parallels au Mac. C'est pas super grave, mais quand on passe régulièrement de l'un à l'autre...

3. j'ai un peu du mal avec les codecs; parfois, j'ai certains DivX qui ne passent pas, ou alors c'est juste le son, et là Quicktime me dit un truc comme quoi il me manque un codec, mais j'arrive pas trop à le télécharger...Je sais que sous Windows, j'installais KazaaLiteMega Codecs pack, et après je lisais tout avec BSPlayer. Mais bon, c'est assez rare que ça ne marche pas quand même...

4. un dernier point, mais qui doit être plus spécifique à ma config, c'est que, comme je l'ai déjà évoqué dans un topic, mon internet est très lent sous Mac (Safari, Firefox...) alors qu'il est très rapide quand je suis sous Windows via Parallels, donc je suis obligé de surfer sur Windows, comme en ce moment... ce qui est un peu chiant car j'utilise de plus en plus le Mac pour tout le reste. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'explications à ce paradoxe, étant donné que ça n'est pas censé venir de ma ligne vu que ça marche très bien sous Parallels.

5. ah si encore un point un peu lié au précédent: je trouve que globalement, MacOS est plutôt peu réactif. Par exemple, quand j'ouvre mathematica, il va s'ouvrir en 5 secondes sous Windows, mais 15 sous Mac. Amsn est assez lent à l'ouverture aussi, ainsi que la suite Office. Sur aMule, j'ai pas mal de temps de latence quand j'annule un téléchargement par exemple, ou quand je scrolle une longue liste (i.e. le petit icone rond multicolore apparait, et je ne peux pas scroller pendant quelques secondes...)
Bref...peut être que ce n'est qu'une impression...

voilà en gros mon feedbakc, mais ça ne m'empêche pas d'adorer mes mac.


----------



## dvd (8 Janvier 2007)

lillumultipass a dit:


> * 1. j'ai bcp de mal &#224; ouvrir les fichiers .RAR ou alors c'est super super lent, donc je les ouvre sous Parallels pour le moment.*
> (...)
> 3. j'ai un peu du mal avec les codecs; parfois, j'ai certains DivX qui ne passent pas, ou alors c'est juste le son, et l&#224; Quicktime me dit un truc comme quoi il me manque un codec, mais j'arrive pas trop &#224; le t&#233;l&#233;charger...Je sais que sous Windows, j'installais KazaaLiteMega Codecs pack, et apr&#232;s je lisais tout avec BSPlayer. Mais bon, c'est assez rare que &#231;a ne marche pas quand m&#234;me...
> 
> ...



1. as tu pens&#233; &#224; d&#233;sactiver la mise &#224; jour automatique?  tu ouvres ton logiciel, tu vas dans "pr&#233;f&#233;rences" (pomme ,) "version check" , et tu decoche '"allow version checking". tu fais de m&#234;me avec les autres logiciel de stuffit. ca devrait marcher.

3. quand je recontre ce genre de probl&#232;me, je lis les vid&#233;os/fichiers avec VLC
5. idem pour aMule. mais je pense que c'est davantage d&#251; au logiciel qu'&#224; Mac OS X.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Janvier 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> Moi je regrette &#224; propos de mon achat de novembre 2006 (Mini Dual Core 1.83ghz , 1 go ram) c'est la carte de son merdique. &#201;tant passionn&#233; de musique je suis d&#233;&#231;u par la qualit&#233; de son de mon Mac et m&#234;me de mon Ipod Nano (Eu en cadeau &#224; no&#235;l).
> 
> :hein:


C'est quoi comme haut-parleurs que tu utilisent ??? Pour une qualit&#233; maximum, tu as m&#234;me une sortie audio num&#233;rique... impossible de trouver mieux comme sortie audio


----------



## lillumultipass (8 Janvier 2007)

dvd a dit:


> 1. as tu pensé à désactiver la mise à jour automatique?  tu ouvres ton logiciel, tu vas dans "préférences" (pomme ,) "version check" , et tu decoche '"allow version checking". tu fais de même avec les autres logiciel de stuffit. ca devrait marcher.
> 
> 3. quand je recontre ce genre de problème, je lis les vidéos/fichiers avec VLC
> 5. idem pour aMule. mais je pense que c'est davantage dû au logiciel qu'à Mac OS X.



Non, effectivement, je ne l'avais pas fait. J'ai désactivé, mais je n'ai pas eu l'occaz de tester. MErci en tout cas! MAis mes autres programmes n'ont pas cette option.
Sinon, j'ai aussi VLC, mais certains fichiers ne passent quand même pas. Mais pour celui auquel je pensais, c'est vrai qu'il ne passe pas sur Quicktime, mais passe avec VLC!

Mais, plus généralement, y a t-il des moyends de rendre MacOS plus réactif?


----------



## dvd (8 Janvier 2007)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Non, effectivement, je ne l'avais pas fait. J'ai désactivé, mais je n'ai pas eu l'occaz de tester. MErci en tout cas! *MAis mes autres programmes n'ont pas cette option.*
> Sinon, j'ai aussi VLC, mais certains fichiers ne passent quand même pas. Mais pour celui auquel je pensais, c'est vrai qu'il ne passe pas sur Quicktime, mais passe avec VLC!
> 
> Mais, plus généralement, y a t-il des moyends de rendre MacOS plus réactif?


quand je parle des autres programmes, je parlais de 
dropstuff, 
droprar
dropzip
stuffit expander. 
ces logiciels ont tous ce menu.

pour rendre macos plus réactif?? ben déjà je trouve plus agile que windows. sinon, il faut avoir de la ram, faire du ménage souvent. sinon, je vois pas d'autres moyens.


----------



## brainois (8 Janvier 2007)

Pse a dit:


> Sujet déjà abordé mais ce qui me manque le plus, et surtout ce qui m'oblige à continuer d'utiliser un PC au boulot c'est l'absence de MS Project.
> 
> Après un tour de ce qui exite sur le marché, rien trouvé d'équivalent et d'aussi complet.
> Pas d'import/export de fichier 100% compatible comme excel ou word
> Pour une fois que MS fait un soft qui tient à peu près la mer, c'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas le trouver sur Mac



As-tu essayé Merlin? J'en ai fait l'acquisition, et je le trouve bien meilleur que MS Project...

François


----------



## lillumultipass (10 Janvier 2007)

dvd a dit:


> quand je parle des autres programmes, je parlais de
> dropstuff,
> droprar
> dropzip
> ...



Ben je sais pas, j'ai un C2Duo 2,16 Ghz et 2 Go de Ram, donc ça devrait aller. C'est vrai que j'ai Parallels qumi tournent quasiment tout le temps en fond et à qui j'ai alloué 1024 Mo.
Tiens par exemple, là ça fait quelques jours qu'il tourne (2-3) et ce matin il ramait et quand il n'a jamais voulu me vider ma corbeille ni envoyer un fichier en BT. J'ai été obligé de redémarrer et là plus de problèmes. Bon, y avait Parallels, Amule, ITunes, Word, Quicktime et TexShop d'ouvert, c'est peut être pour ça...
mais bon, je ne me servais pas de Word, ni de Quicktime ni de Texshop, et on m'a tjs dit qu'il ne fallait pas fermer les progs sur Mac, même si on ne les utilise pas. Me trompe-je?

Et sinon, qu'entends-tu par "faire du ménage souvent"...tu veux dire avec Onyx? Tu le fais manuellement?


----------



## ruichan (12 Janvier 2007)

bon ça fait un petit mois, et passées les permiers doutes face au fonctionnement global, on s'y fait a ces petites bêtes lol

le clic droit m'a énormément manqué alors j'ai cherché ( et trouvé!) son équivalent ^^
ça a été ma première victoire lol

le systeme d'installation me laisse toujours un peu perplexe (raaaaaaah X11 quelle galère, d'ailleurs merci à vous !  )mais je commence à capter ^^

et puis je vais à la pêche aux logiciels (ouin, mon azureus....)

d'ailleurs une fois qu'on a réussi l'épreuve ultime de l'installation de X11 lol, on a the gimp, un bon petit logiciel graphique et gratuit ^^ 

donc à part les difficultés du clavier qwerty US, tout va bien grosso modo, mais je préfère toujours mon PC so far...


----------



## tbr (12 Janvier 2007)

Mis &#224; part quelques softs (AutoCAD ou autres softs dont je ne connais encore pas l'&#233;quivalence de nom/performance/etc. PC/Mac) nons port&#233; sur Mac, je n'ai pas eu de souci &#224; d&#233;plorer.

En fait, j'attends la plupart du temps que la version UB sorte.

Noooon, Rrrien de rrrien... Je ne regrrrette rrriiien...


----------



## Max77 (12 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est quoi comme haut-parleurs que tu utilisent ??? Pour une qualit&#233; maximum, tu as m&#234;me une sortie audio num&#233;rique... impossible de trouver mieux comme sortie audio


Sortie audio num&#233;rique?
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300578-fr
Il y a seulement une sortie pour casque ou haut-parleur non?

Pour le moment j'ai ma chaine St&#233;r&#233;o Panasonic AK520 (400 Watts) branch&#233;e en auxiliaire sur la sortie audio ... c'est quand m&#234;me de moins bonne qualit&#233; que sur mon ancien PC , j'ai senti une diff&#233;rence. C'est pas merdique comme son mais la carte de son n'est pas aussi pouss&#233; que sur mon ancien PC ... C'est ce que je veux dire. Le son est tr&#232;s correct je suis juste Audiophile. Pardon d'avoir pu troubl&#233; certain lecteur du forum!

Question : Est-ce que le 5.1 Surround est support&#233;?


----------



## béber1 (12 Janvier 2007)

si tu n'as pas un mac avec une sortie "Jack Optique" (comme sur l'iMac), il te faut alors passer par l'USB ou le firewire avec une carte audio externe.
Il existe une solution basique (mais efficace) d'une sortie/entrée son USB<-->Optique :










http://www.m-audio.fr/products/fr_fr/Transit-main.html


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> Sortie audio numérique?
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300578-fr
> Il y a seulement une sortie pour casque ou haut-parleur non?
> 
> ()



Il y a bien une sortie numérique :



			
				applestore a dit:
			
		

> Audio                     Built-in speakers, optical digital audio output/headphone out, optical digital audio input/audio line in



Il te faut un câble dans ce genre là :



			
				applestore a dit:
			
		

> *Câble en fibre optique haute performance Monster Interlink LightSpeed 100 - 2 m*
> 
> Liaison numérique Toslink vers mini Toslink de haute qualité Monster Cable : Permet de connecter votre iMac G5 ou votre borne AirPort Express à des appareils audio optiques.
> *                                             Prix: Eur 59,96 *


----------



## Macbeth (12 Janvier 2007)

ruichan a dit:


> le clic droit m'a énormément manqué alors j'ai cherché ( et trouvé!) son équivalent ^^
> ça a été ma première victoire lol



Heu, clic droit il y a sur Mac. Je ne sais pas ce que tu as comme matos, mais par exemple, si tu as un Mighty mouse, ce n'est pas parce-que tu ne vois pas le bouton droit qu'il n'existe pas.


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Janvier 2007)

sur le trackpad des portables: *clic droit = Ctrl+Click*


----------



## NightWalker (12 Janvier 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> Sortie audio num&#233;rique?
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300578-fr
> Il y a seulement une sortie pour casque ou haut-parleur non?



Oui mais l&#224; tu es sur la doc de la sortie audio pour casque...

Tu peux voir sur cette image la prise audio num&#233;rique (optical)






C'est indiqu&#233; aussi dans les spec tech du mini dans la partie audio (en bas de page)


----------



## dvd (13 Janvier 2007)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Ben je sais pas, j'ai un C2Duo 2,16 Ghz et 2 Go de Ram, donc ça devrait aller. C'est vrai que j'ai Parallels qumi tournent quasiment tout le temps en fond et à qui j'ai alloué 1024 Mo.
> Tiens par exemple, là ça fait quelques jours qu'il tourne (2-3) et ce matin il ramait et quand il n'a jamais voulu me vider ma corbeille ni envoyer un fichier en BT. J'ai été obligé de redémarrer et là plus de problèmes. Bon, y avait Parallels, Amule, ITunes, Word, Quicktime et TexShop d'ouvert, c'est peut être pour ça...
> mais bon, je ne me servais pas de Word, ni de Quicktime ni de Texshop, et on m'a tjs dit qu'il ne fallait pas fermer les progs sur Mac, même si on ne les utilise pas. Me trompe-je?
> 
> Et sinon, qu'entends-tu par "faire du ménage souvent"...tu veux dire avec Onyx? Tu le fais manuellement?



C'est vrai qu'avec ta configuration tu es au max de ram possible... difficile de faire mieux.  si tu as Parallels qui tourne tout le temps, je te conseille de fermer les applications dont tu n'as pas besoin. je ne sais pas qui t'as pu dire le contraire mais il n'y a aucun probleme. au contraire, si tu les fermes, tu libères de la mémoire vive. J'ai remarqué que les logiciels de communication (aMsn, aMule, bit torrent etc.) demandent beaucoup de mémoire vive. si tu n'en pas l'utilité, ferme les.
d'ailleurs je t'invite à télécharger menu meters: http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/menumeters/#sshot qui te permettra de voir en temps réel la ram que tu consommes et ainsi adapter ton utilisation.

faire le ménage c'est effectivement passer un coup d'onyx, mais aussi transferer certains documents/applications que tu n'utilises plus sur un disque dur externe, vider le cache de quicktime (dans les préférences). certaines mises à jour apple apportent parfois des améliorations au niveau d'un logiciel, assures toi que tu es à jour.


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2007)

lillumultipass a dit:


> et on m'a tjs dit qu'il ne fallait pas fermer les progs sur Mac, même si on ne les utilise pas. Me trompe-je?




Vraiment idiot en effet :rateau:


----------



## alicorrec (13 Janvier 2007)

bibibenate a dit:


> Après 3 semaines de switch, je commence à faire un petit bilan de ce que j'apprécie et... de ce que je regrette.
> 
> Niveau regret, pas grand chose si ce n'est :
> - L'absence de "Money" sur MAc, ça me manque bcp, je faisais mes comptes dessus depuis 5 ans et faut vraiment que je trouve une alternative.
> ...


----------



## bnito (13 Janvier 2007)

J'ai mon macbook blanc CD2 2ghz 2go depuis mercredi dernier et j'en suis très très content. Seul 2 choses me manquent pour l'instant:
-Easy php. Je fais un tout petit peu de prog web de base, et j'ai beau avoir installé MAMP je suis un peu perdu, notament par rapport au repertoire dans lequel je dois mettre mes sites pour que le php soit pris en compte (pour l'instant ils sont dans le répertoires sites, mais celui ci contient déjà d'autres fichiers et pour le classement c'est pas le top)
-Mon petit editeur de texte: je bossais avant sur textEdit sur pc, j'ai installé Smultron, et j'ai un peu de mal à me faire à son interface ultra simple et au fait que lorsque je cherche à un fichier à ouvrir, il ne se positionne pas par défaut dans mon dossier de travail. Mais je ne désespere pas 

Sinon tout le reste est au top: la prise en charge de l'utilisateur des le 1er allumage, photobooth, la rapidité dItunes,les effets de transitions animés, aperçu qui lit les pdf etc etc


----------



## daffyb (13 Janvier 2007)

Pour ce qui est de MAMP, RTFM


----------



## pasuncopec 57 (13 Janvier 2007)

Salut tout le monde et meilleur voeux,
Voilas sa va fait 1 ans que je suis sous mac ce que je regrette!!!!!
Msn 7,
Un vrai logiciel de gravure (toast par exemple inclus dans le prix),j'ai acheté mon pc y'a 2 ans j'ai reçue nero avec.
le prix de certain accessoire pas toujour facile a trouvé
Le prix des mac intel

Par contre ce que j'apprecie ses sa robustesse sa facilité d'emploie,et son prix(power pc) j'ai debuté   avec un mac mini power pc 1,5 ghz,80 go,512 de ram et j'en suis satisfait


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2007)

Je lisais tout ça sur le forum de radiohead, intéressant j'ai trouvé non ? 



			
				Charly a dit:
			
		

> tsumida a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alicorrec (13 Janvier 2007)

pasuncopec 57 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde et meilleur voeux,
> Voilas sa va fait 1 ans que je suis sous mac ce que je regrette!!!!!
> Msn 7,
> Un vrai logiciel de gravure (toast par exemple inclus dans le prix),j'ai acheté mon pc y'a 2 ans j'ai reçue nero avec.
> ...


moi je regrette que la visioconferencesur macosx 10 4 7 ne soit pas utilisable avec les pc meme  avec skype et i chat a croire que seul les pc onn le droit de s amuser salut


----------



## alicorrec (13 Janvier 2007)

[DM][/DM][GV][/GV]





alicorrec a dit:


> moi je regrette que la visioconferencesur macosx 10 4 7 ne soit pas utilisable avec les pc meme  avec skype et i chat a croire que seul les pc onn le droit de s amuser salut


----------



## ruichan (14 Janvier 2007)

Macbeth a dit:


> Heu, clic droit il y a sur Mac. Je ne sais pas ce que tu as comme matos, mais par exemple, si tu as un Mighty mouse, ce n'est pas parce-que tu ne vois pas le bouton droit qu'il n'existe pas.



bah que ce soit mon mac book ou le mini mac de mon bureau, pas moyen avec la souris/le pad, donc je fais ctrl+click

c'est juste un détail ^^

sinon dommage qu'on puisse pas avoir de conversation audio sur msn (enfin pour une expatriée comme moi lol) et que aMSN ait une tendance à bloquer... mais bon MSN c'es nul en fait lol


----------



## béber1 (14 Janvier 2007)

le clic-droit existe bien evidemment sur Mac, et depuis longtemps.

Avec les souris logitech, sans pilote installé, il apparait directement par "défaut" via le bouton droit.
Par contre pour la Mighty mouse, il faut le configuer dans les Préférences système->Clavier&Souris->Souris--> "2me Bouton" (ou quelquechose dans l'genre) dans le "mappage" de la souris...

T'as même la possibilité du zoom avec la molette et les 2 touches *ctrl ^*


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je lisais tout ça sur le forum de radiohead, intéressant j'ai trouvé non ?



alors personne ?? C'est mieux sur windoz concernant ce point on dirait nan ?

ps : pourquoi j'arrive pas à quoter mon message en entier ?


----------



## steiner (14 Janvier 2007)

ruichan a dit:


> bah que ce soit mon mac book ou le mini mac de mon bureau, pas moyen avec la souris/le pad, donc je fais ctrl+click



Petite info j'ai un macbook le premier jour j'ai aussi été pertubé par ce clic droit mais maintenant tout va impec j'ai configuré comme suit : 
Préférences systèmes : clavier et souris : trackpad
et ds geste trackpad j'ai tout coché.

Ca me permet entre autre de faire un clic en "tapand" simplement ac deux doigts sur le trackpad. Pas sur le bouton hein sur le trackpad une tite tapette ac 2 doigts et ca passe niquel.
Pareil ac le clic simple une tapette a un doigt sur le trackpad.

Enfait perso je n'utilise jamais le bouton du trackpad...


----------



## béné (14 Janvier 2007)

franchement? RIEN:rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> alors personne ?? C'est mieux sur windoz concernant ce point on dirait nan ?



C'est le point que je repprocherai au Finder. Le Finder &#233;crase le r&#233;pertoire et son contenu au lieu de fusionner le contenu des deux r&#233;pertoire. Dans ce cas impossible de r&#233;cup&#233;rer en plus. &#199;a m'est arriv&#233; pas plus loin qu'hier...


----------



## Bibouse (14 Janvier 2007)

Bon après un mois d'intense utilisation ....
Voila les reproches que j'ai :

- Msn ou un clone 100% opérationnel manque furieusement... ou alors faut convertir tout le monde au Mac 
- L'impossible fusion de 2 répertoires du même nom ... j'en ai perdu des données au début :mouais::mouais:
- Un grabbeur de news digne de ce nom me manque aussi ... du coup j'utilise grabit sous parallels ...

Par contre pour tout le reste qu'on me parle plus de PC ...

Sauf les jeux mais la Bootcamp fait des miracles ....


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Un grabbeur de news digne de ce nom me manque aussi ... du coup j'utilise grabit sous parallels ...





Euh j'ai utilisé (à un moment) grabit direct sous mac osx PPC !


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2007)

Oui voilà, ça s'appelait iGrabNews.


----------



## ruichan (16 Janvier 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Petite info j'ai un macbook le premier jour j'ai aussi été pertubé par ce clic droit mais maintenant tout va impec j'ai configuré comme suit :
> Préférences systèmes : clavier et souris : trackpad
> et ds geste trackpad j'ai tout coché.
> 
> ...



je vais essayer ça , merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## ultrabody (16 Janvier 2007)

avec une centaine de messages et ayant switché depuis un an, je regrette une chose ,

- c'est de ne pas avoir d'application style patinbrush pour rajouter rapidement et basiquement des modifications sur les photos.... puis
- peut etre un logiciel d'aperçu d'image plus simple à utiliser comme l'aperçu de windows qui modifie automatiquement la taille de l'image à l'écran...

à moins que je ne suis pas assez futé d'avoir vu une application ou utilitaire caché de Mac OSX ...


----------



## béber1 (16 Janvier 2007)

payant et un peu cher (169 !), mais excellent.
 Un des meilleurs catalogueur de Documents: videos, photos, etc...






http://iview.free.fr/
Atention pour le développement d'iView, racheté dernièrement par Microsoft....


----------



## BuGG (16 Janvier 2007)

Apr&#232;s un switch depuis 3 mois, ce que je regrette :
- un bouton d'ajustement automatique de la fenetre active &#224; la taille de l'&#233;cran, j'ai du mal &#224; m'y faire.
- un launcher qui &#233;vite de passer par le finder
- les soucis de compatibilit&#233; que posera la nouvelle version d'Office avec la version Mac
- et le fait que &#233;norm&#233;ment de "petits" softs soient payants, tr&#232;s peu de freeware...


----------



## kisco (16 Janvier 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> Après un switch depuis 3 mois, ce que je regrette :
> - un launcher qui évite de passer par le finder


que veux-tu dire par là exactement ?

tu as essayé Quicksilver ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> avec une centaine de messages et ayant switch&#233; depuis un an, je regrette une chose ,
> 
> - c'est de ne pas avoir d'application style patinbrush pour rajouter rapidement et basiquement des modifications sur les photos.... puis
> - peut etre un logiciel d'aper&#231;u d'image plus simple &#224; utiliser comme l'aper&#231;u de windows qui modifie automatiquement la taille de l'image &#224; l'&#233;cran...
> ...





- y en a un pourtant je crois, me demande m&#234;me s'il porte pas le m&#234;me nom d'ailleurs.

- hum pas faux, moi j'ai r&#233;cemment d&#233;couvert via JPMiss PHOTOTOOL EXIF et je le trouve excellent pour redimenssionner rapidement, exporter et autres, via le menu contextuel, une version en fran&#231;ais pour les anglophobes serait parfait


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> Après un switch depuis 3 mois, ce que je regrette :
> - un bouton d'ajustement automatique de la fenetre active à la taille de l'écran, j'ai du mal à m'y faire.
> - un launcher qui évite de passer par le finder
> - les soucis de compatibilité que posera la nouvelle version d'Office avec la version Mac
> - et le fait que énormément de "petits" softs soient payants, très peu de freeware...



- yep c'est vrai, même si moi je m'en fous.
- quicksilver en effet même si perso j'utilise pas (m'en fous aussi  )
- apparemment ça sera réglé via un patch.
- je suis pas vraiment d'accord, bcp de freeware quand même, pour le son, les rip, les divx, l'image, le web (ftp), c'est rare que je trouve pas un free quand même. J'ai eu à chercher un bon FTP sur windoz il y a peu et j'ai pas trouvé que l'offre mac était moins bonne, le gratuit était plus rare c'est vrai mais le gratuit windoz était très médiocre, tandis que sur mac tu as l'excellent (par exemple) Rbrowser qui est free, et les autres payants sont peu chers et surtout très bons.


----------



## figue (16 Janvier 2007)

4 mois que j'ai switché. Ce que je regrette ce sont toutes ces petites applications pour pc q'uon trouve partout sur le net, on ne peut pas s'empecher de les installer sur son pc et après c'est le gros foutoir, du style laquelle me fait planter la machine. Et là c'est partit pour une super nuit de test, multiboot etc...
Ce que je reproche au mac c'est sa robustesse et l'intelligence de ses applis, parce que tout devient plus facile, du coup j'ai plus de temps libre et des fois je m'emmerde.
Parce que moi mon truc c'est réparer ce qui va pas, solutionner, améliorer et avec un mac on fait rien de tout ça :rateau: 
PS Comme je suis maso je vais prendre en plus un mac mini, je suis pas pressé (avant avril), et je me dis que je devrai peut être attendre la sortie de Leopard. Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2007)

figue a dit:


> PS Comme je suis maso je vais prendre en plus un mac mini, je suis pas press&#233; (avant avril), et je me dis que je devrai peut &#234;tre attendre la sortie de Leopard. Vous en pensez quoi ?




Bah vu que t'es pas press&#233; tu peux attendre en effet.

J'aime bien &#231;a, le coup du windoz user qui s'emmerde, c'est caricatural mais tellement vrai, on le lit souvent  
Tout comme d'ailleurs le soi disant sp&#233;cialiste windoz qui voudrait pas perdre ses privil&#232;ges, son statut d'expert et qui donc d&#233;nigre le mac pour cette simple raison que sur mac il n'y pas besoin d'&#234;tre un sp&#233;cialiste pour faire ce qu'on veut, on trouve aussi des poweruser comme on dit, mais c'est pas la m&#234;me chose, c'est juste qu'eux ils connaissent presque tout sur tout.


----------



## ntx (16 Janvier 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> - un launcher qui évite de passer par le finder


Tu colles un répertoire dans ton dock dans lequel tu mets des alias vers tes applications préférées, et tu auras un bel ersatz du menu "Démarrer" de Windows.


----------



## béber1 (16 Janvier 2007)

exemple avec le r&#233;pertoire de "D&#233;part": 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme dit ntx, on peut cr&#233;er un dossier dans lequel on peut mettr des alias (raccourcis) de ce-que-l'on-veut dedans, et on l'ajoutes ainsi dans le Dock, c&#244;t&#233; droit.


----------



## BuGG (16 Janvier 2007)

Merci NTX et Beber, je vais tenter &#231;a de suite
edit : j'ai bien essay&#233; j'ai un repertoire avec des alias dedans, j'arrive &#224; le glisser dans le dock mais quand je clique dessus il ouvre la fenetre du finder.


----------



## kisco (16 Janvier 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> Merci NTX et Beber, je vais tenter ça de suite
> edit : j'ai bien essayé j'ai un repertoire avec des alias dedans, j'arrive à le glisser dans le dock mais quand je clique dessus il ouvre la fenetre du finder.



il faut faire soit :
- clic-droit
- ctrl+clic
- clic-gauche prolongé


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> Merci NTX et Beber, je vais tenter ça de suite




Ouai ouai et moi je pue des pieds ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : en plus mon docteur il a dit que ça se soignait bien :rose:


----------



## Miralf (16 Janvier 2007)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Ben je sais pas, j'ai un C2Duo 2,16 Ghz et 2 Go de Ram, donc ça devrait aller. C'est vrai que j'ai Parallels qumi tournent quasiment tout le temps en fond et à qui j'ai alloué 1024 Mo.
> Tiens par exemple, là ça fait quelques jours qu'il tourne (2-3) et ce matin il ramait ?



2 ou 3 jours pour windows c'est de toute facon un maximum au dela cela rame à mort quoi que tu fasses


----------



## ultrabody (17 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> - y en a un pourtant je crois, me demande même s'il porte pas le même nom d'ailleurs.
> 
> - hum pas faux, moi j'ai récemment découvert via JPMiss PHOTOTOOL EXIF et je le trouve excellent pour redimenssionner rapidement, exporter et autres, via le menu contextuel, une version en français pour les anglophobes serait parfait



Merci, je vais tester phototool ... 

apparemment il y a de très bonnes critiques.


----------



## BuGG (17 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai ouai et moi je pue des pieds !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé je parlais de l'astuce du rep dans le dock (que je n'arrive pas à faire ressembler à la capture d'ailleurs).

J'ai installé Quicksilver aussi (merci d'ailleurs) mais je n'ai pas encore testé à fond


----------



## béber1 (17 Janvier 2007)

"...astuce du rep dans le dock (que je n'arrive pas &#224; faire ressembler &#224; la capture d'ailleurs)."
 c'est tout un art.

Nan, je dec... effectivement si tu mets un dossier ou un fichier, ceux-ci s'ouvre au simple clic. Le Dock est param&#233;tr&#233; "&#224; l'Ouverture"   au simple clic (pas besoin de double-clique par ex).

L&#224;, il faut faire appara&#238;tre le menu contextuel, comme dans cette video de redimentionnement du Dock par la petite barre par un clic droit, ou un *clic-long*.
Le clic droit est plus fastoch, mais j'aime bien le clic-long, car c'est tout un art qui r&#233;clame du doigt&#233;, et puis &#231;a me repose...


----------



## quetzal (19 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;. Premi&#232;re version du message, &#224; supprimer


----------



## quetzal (19 Janvier 2007)

Cela fait plusieurs semaines que je travaille sur MacBook, et j'apprécie vraiment le confort d'utilisation. Ce qui est génial, c'est notamment de pouvoir faire une recherche dans le Finder dans la fenêtre même pour attacher un fichier dans son client de courrier électronique, ou bien en upload. Et il y a tout un tas d'autres trucs sympas.

Ce que je regrette le plus, comme d'autres l'ont indiqué, c'est MS Money. Je dois dire que si je trouve Windows à chier, Microsoft fait de belles applications quand même : Office, Money. J'ai pris l'habitude de saisir mes comptes perso sur ce dernier. Sous Mac, on m'a indiqué Grisby, mais le confort d'utilisation n'est pas le même : Money se souvent des catégories pour un tiers et les suggère, ouvre un petit calendrier alors que sous Grisby il faut rentrer les dates au clavier, etc. A quand un bon logiciel de comptes perso sous Mac, ou bien pourquoi pas le portage de Money sous Mac OS ?

Il y a un petit truc que je regrette aussi, c'est l'usage moindre des icones de menu sous Mac par rapport à Windows. Par exemple quand vous faites clic-droit sous Mac, il y a très peu d'icone, même pas celui de la poubelle, ou une icone (i) pour les informations de fichier. De même, les icones de sites ne s'affichent pas dans la barre personnelle de Firefox sous Mac Intosh, alors qu'ils le font sous Windows. Du coup, j'ai mis pratiquement que des sous-menus dans ma barre perso.

Je vous envoie une petite copie d'écran de cette barre sous Mac. Comme je n'ouvre presque plus mon PC, vous n'aurez pas la comparaison sous Windows, mais imaginez des icones à côté, ou à la place de Gmail, Wikipedia, etc. Ce sont les mêmes icones que ces sites affichent dans la barrre d'adresse de votre navigateur.

Voir la pièce jointe 13201


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2007)

quetzal a dit:


> mais imaginez des icones à côté, ou à la place de Gmail, Wikipedia, etc. Ce sont les mêmes icones que ces sites affichent dans la barrre d'adresse de votre navigateur.



Genre comme ça ?  
C'est FIREFOX2 sur mac :


----------



## quetzal (19 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Genre comme ça ?
> C'est FIREFOX2 sur mac :



Oui, Comment tu as fait ? C'est quoi Firefox 2 ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2007)

quetzal a dit:


> Oui, Comment tu as fait ? C'est quoi Firefox 2 ?




FIREFOX 2, toi tu dois avoir le 1.5 qui effectivement n'affichait pas les "favicons".


----------



## quetzal (19 Janvier 2007)

Non, j'ai bien la 2.0.0.1 (dans mon A propos de Firefox).
Pourtant, les icones ne s'affichent pas, comme tu le vois par exemple sur Gmail sur ma capture d'écran.

Et il n'y a pas d'autre mise à jour disponible.


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2007)

quetzal a dit:


> Non, j'ai bien la 2.0.0.1 (dans mon A propos de Firefox).
> Pourtant, les icones ne s'affichent pas, comme tu le vois par exemple sur Gmail sur ma capture d'écran.
> 
> Et il n'y a pas d'autre mise à jour disponible.



Ah... bah ça vient du skin alors, le thème que j'utilise pour FF, c'est Mostly Cristal, ça doit pas être le seul à remplir cette fonction.


----------



## Loris (19 Janvier 2007)

je viens juste de switcher, et a priori, rien en me manque, sauf peut etre la maitrise, j'étais sur pc depuis mon enfance (12ans) donc je connaissais tres bien la bestioles, encore quelques obscurité m'empeche de profiter pleinement de mon nouveau bébé...

Et puis, étant relativement jeune, je trouve que le choix de jeux videos est tout de meme assez restreint


----------



## béber1 (19 Janvier 2007)

Salut et bienvenue *Loris*.

C'est vrai on peut regretter un choix restreint de jeux pour Mac, ce qui est assez connu.
Aussi quelque chose me dit que si tu as switch&#233; c'est bien pour d'autres choses...  

En tous cas, si tu as des questions, ou des doutes, n'h&#233;site pas &#224; poser des question sur ce forum.
&#192;+


----------



## Loris (19 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup, l'acceuil est vraiment formidable sur ce forum


----------



## tbr (20 Janvier 2007)

Welcome !


Cela à dû être remarqué pas mal de fois mais bon. Je regrette vivement que MacOSX ne fasse pas un VRAI "Pomme+X" (CTRL+X pour les PCs)
> je trouve bien trop lents les cliquer/glisser/lâcher.

Ainsi, pour les transferts de fichiers et répertoires (d'un endroit à un autre, entre deux disques, par exemple) - hormis des problèmes inhérents à la rapidité physique des matériels incriminés -, il n'est pas possible de couper (avec "Pomme+X") ces fichiers ou répertoires. Le seul moyen est de les copier... ou de procéder au CGL (!) ou "Cliquer/Glisser/Lâcher" que je trouve dangereux
> on risque à tout moment de justement lâcher le tout au mauvais endroit et surtoutau mauvais moment... à cause d'un faux mouvement du doigt sur le bouton de la souris.
Au surplus, c'est nettement moins rapide.

 Pourvu que sur Leopard, on ait un vrai Pomme +X, pas ce truc fonfon où il faut à chaque fois attendre que le répertoire s'ouvre.. et que le sous répertoire s'ouvre... et que le sous-sous-répertoire. Bon, j'arrête.  Vous avez compris comme c'est lent.


----------



## béber1 (20 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a se discute.
ce que je trouve "*dangereux*" personnellement, c'est pas de transf&#233;rer un fichier ou un dossier dans un mauvais r&#233;pertoire (&#231;a peut se corriger ou s'annuler : *Pomme-Z*), c'est plut&#244;t de faire un "Couper" d'un r&#233;pertoire ou d'un fichier important et de l'oublier... par un coup de t&#233;l&#233;phone, oubli/innattention ou autre.
L&#224; tintin pour la r&#233;cup. Le fichier n'etant plus visible, on ne sait jamais ce que peut en faire un utilisateur etourdi.
La s&#233;curit&#233;, c'est justement leur pr&#233;sence quitte &#224; &#234;tre dans leur maniement emmerdant.
C'est pour &#231;a que je comprend qu'Apple n'a r&#233;serv&#233; cette fonction qu'en travail et pas au Finder.

Mais c'est vrai,  je pense que dans la nouvelle mouture d'OSX devrais pouvoir offrir cette possibilit&#233; comme une option du nouveau Finder pour les Utilisateurs t&#233;m&#233;raires qui le d&#233;sirent.
D'autant qu'il y aura *Time Machine*.


----------



## brome (20 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a serait effectivement dangereux si &#231;a se passait comme &#231;a, mais &#231;a n'est pas le cas !

Dans Windows par exemple (et de m&#233;moire, je crois que c'est aussi comme &#231;a dans toutes les distribs Linux que j'ai test&#233;es), le comportement est le suivant :

- *CTRL-X* : Les fichiers s&#233;lectionn&#233;s dans le r&#233;pertoire courant deviennent gris&#233;s, mais ne sont pas d&#233;plac&#233;s. Ils restent &#224; leur emplacement d'origine pour le moment.

- *CTRL-V* : Les fichiers sont effectivement d&#233;plac&#233;s.

Si jamais le presse-papier est modifi&#233; avant que l'utilisateur fasse le CTRL-V (par exemple, s'il va r&#233;pondre au t&#233;l&#233;phone, oublie ce qu'il faisait, s&#233;lectionne du texte dans Word et fais un copier-coller), les fichiers qu'ils avaient "coup&#233;s" redeviennent alors d&#233;gris&#233;s. Mais dans aucun cas ils ne sont perdus : &#224; aucun moment ils n'ont quitt&#233; leur emplacement d'origine.

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de dangereux dans ce comportement. C'est moins dangereux, d'ailleurs, que de faire un gliss&#233;-d&#233;pos&#233; de 2000 fichiers &#224; la souris et de les l&#226;cher au mauvais endroit parce qu'on a rel&#226;ch&#233; le bouton de la souris par inadvertance (&#231;a, &#231;a m'est arriv&#233; et c'est tr&#232;s ennuyeux).


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Pourvu que sur Leopard, on ait un vrai Pomme +X, pas ce truc fonfon où il faut à chaque fois attendre que le répertoire s'ouvre.. et que le sous répertoire s'ouvre... et que le sous-sous-répertoire. Bon, j'arrête.  Vous avez compris comme c'est lent.



Si tu appuies sur "espace" le dossier d'ouvre alors tout de suite, t'as pas à attendre.
Sinon un pomme+x comme il est décrit ci-dessus, je suis pour en effet.

D'un volume à un autre, si tu déplaces avec la touche pomme enfoncée, ça équivaut à un pomme+x.


----------



## Max77 (20 Janvier 2007)

Moi je rêve d'un beau MSN en Cocoa style Aqua qui fonctionne bien et qui a les mêmes fonctions que Live Messenger ... Car aMSN est vraiment moche.

Adium est bien , très customisable ... Mais pas pratique pour mon petit moi ... C'est sur c'est jolie sur le bureau ... mais je suis le seul Mac User dans mon entourage (Réussis à faire deux futurs switchers assurés ) donc adium n'apporte rien à pars que c'est jolie , ça marche bien , et j'ai pu choisir tout tout tout(Icone de statut , fenêtre de message , etc.). 

Donc Adium power pour le moment !


----------



## tbr (21 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Si tu appuies sur "espace" le dossier d'ouvre alors tout de suite, t'as pas à attendre.
> Sinon un pomme+x comme il est décrit ci-dessus, je suis pour en effet.
> 
> D'un volume à un autre, si tu déplaces avec la touche pomme enfoncée, ça équivaut à un pomme+x.



Ça, c'est un truc qui n'est pas tombé sous les doigts d'un manchot. Merci.


----------



## animir (22 Janvier 2007)

à propos de money qui manque sous Mac, je me demandais si certains connaissaient moneydance
http://moneydance.com/mac


----------



## quetzal (7 Février 2007)

Après quelques recherches, j'ai aussi trouvé MyMoneyMinder .  Ce serait intéressant de faire un petit comparatif des fonctionnalités de ces logiciels de comptabilité perso, qui peuvent remplacer Money.


----------



## skystef (9 Février 2007)

Le 1er Mars, cela fera 1 an que j'ai switché. Je peux néanmoins faire un bilan de ce qui me manque de l'univers Windows que j'utilise encore tous les jours pour des raisons professionnelles.

Mes regrets :

-Que MSN mac n'ait pas encore l'audio/vidéo. Par contre, MSN mac me parâit meilleur que WLM 8 pour le reste car : il est plus beau et plus léger, sans fioritures à la MS. Bref, Si MSN mac supporte les WebCam et l'audio, ce sera pour mois le logiciel de messagerie instantannée presque parfait (je n'arrive pas à me faire à Adium malgré tous ces avantages).

-Le support des vidéos au format Windows Media sur Internet est vraiment moyen

-Winamp

- le couper/coller 

Voilà c'est tout. Pour le reste :love:.


----------



## deylac (14 Février 2007)

Je suis sur macbook depuis octobre 2006.

Ce que je regrette le plus :

- *connaître la machine, mac os x pour pouvoir régler les problèmes*. Je me suis inscrit sur ce forum pour demander de l'aide sur 3 problèmes en trois jours ! En faisant moultes recherches sur google avant... 

- quelques applications windows, mais peu importantes. Question d'habitude je pense.

Ce que j'aime :

- Tout !  

Au quotidien :

- trackpad (quand il déconne pas   ), défilement avec deux doigts, clic droit avec deux doigts... le pied.
- la fiabilité mac os x (même si le mien a qqes problèmes, mais sans doute matériels)
- Final cut hd express... enfin je peux monter un film tranquille !  
- etc.

En un mot, la tranquilité ! On s'occupe de ce qu'on fait, pas de ce que l'ordinateur est censé faire... et qu'il fait mal parce qu'il bugge !
On dit souvent que mac, ça marche, et c'est tout.  

Un switcheur pense tout de suite : ça marche et c'est déjà pas mal. Parce que windows, ça marche... plus. Ah, si. Ah, non. Ah, merde. Putain, qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Attends, je vais voir sur internet. Ah... je vois, si je fais ça, peut-être que... Ah, bah voilà, ça marche maintenant. Et mais c'est ça qui marche plus maintenant... je comprends pas. Bon, Allô, J-P, t'es bien informaticien toi ? Quoi, tu bosses sur Linux ? Merde. Bon...


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Février 2007)

Je regrette de ne plus pouvoir cliquer sur "démarrer" pour éteindre.   

C'était quand même meetic. 

Pis je peux vous dire qu'au début que j'utilisais un ordi, qui était un PC, ben, je cliquais comme une folle sur cette icone "démarrer" parce que je pensais que ça démarrait pas. En fait, le démarrage était juste trop lent...


----------



## deylac (14 Février 2007)

Dans le même genre... je prête mon macbook a une copine pour qu'elle aille sur internet en wifi de chez elle.

Conversation :

- Allô? Je t'appelle, j'arrive pas à copier-coller.
- Ah? Bah, c'est facile.
- Oui, mais Ctrl-C, marche pas.
- Bah, t'es sur mac. Tu fais "Pomme-C"
- Pomme ???  
- Ouaip... "Pomme"...
- _fou rire_...

Morale de l'histoire : on a une culture pc ou une culture mac. C'était un choc informatico-culturel...


----------



## PER180H (14 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'était quand même *meetic*.



Après le SMS, c'est internet qui fait des ravages sur notre orthographe :rateau:
A moins que tu ne sois obnubilée par une rencontre sur internet.


----------



## JPTK (14 Février 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Après le SMS, c'est internet qui fait des ravages sur notre orthographe :rateau:
> A moins que tu ne sois obnubilée par une rencontre sur internet.



Ca ressemblait plus à un clin d'oeil


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ca ressemblait plus à un clin d'oeil



vi.


----------



## PER180H (14 Février 2007)

Ca, c'est un clin d'oeil!


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Février 2007)

Salut,

"Jeune" switcher de 39 balais, mais depuis moins de 3 semaines, en ce qui concerne money, je suis en train d'explorer la piste parallels : j'ai pu installer mon vieux money 2003 qui marche (je vais pas repayer tous les ans, non plus). Mais il veut pas ouvrir mon fichier cause la version sur mon PC est plus récente (maj online), et comme pour le moment j'arrive pas à partager mon airport avec le XP sous parallels, pas de maj online là dedans... arg.

J'ai vu une version d'un gestionnaire de finance perso préinstallé sur mon imac dont j'ai oublié le nom, mais vu qu'il faut payer pour avoir la version II qui permet d'importer un fichier money... ben j'ai pas trop envie de payer pour essayer !! Y'en a qui l'ont fait ? Commentaires appréciés.


Sinon je suis très content, même si j'ai un vrai problème avec airport pour le moment... j'ai toujours pas fini de transférer mes données (et oui, la journée je bosse, reste le soir, après la famille...) et c'est lourd.


A+
J.


----------



## ntx (15 Février 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Sinon je suis très content, même si j'ai un vrai problème avec airport pour le moment... j'ai toujours pas fini de transférer mes données (et oui, la journée je bosse, reste le soir, après la famille...) et c'est lourd.


Combien de Go ?


----------



## clochelune (15 Février 2007)

RIEN !!
je suis ravie de mon MacBook et de mon retour aux sources!

ou sinon, le fait que pour le moment il n'y aie pas encore de VOD pour Macintosh, mais je pense que &#231;a viendra bient&#244;t (et je le savais en faisait mon switch)

bon navr&#233;e de cette modeste contribution mais sur Mac tout est plus simple, plus intuitif et facile d'acc&#232;s. installer des p&#233;riph&#233;riques c'est vraiment g&#233;nial (on ne se bat plus avec les cd d'installation du PC) installer le WIFI aussi, j'ai &#233;t&#233; bluff&#233;e, vraiment!!!

j'ai envie de d&#233;couvrir toutes les applis, pour le moment je me sers de Safari, iPhoto que j'appr&#233;cie car je lui trouve des similitudes de gestion avec iTunes que je connaissais d&#233;j&#224; et qui est plus simple sur Mac encore que sur PC... Mail me plait bien aussi... j'ai utilis&#233; Word mais je vais voir du c&#244;t&#233; de Pages et NeOffice aussi...

bon pas toujours &#233;vident de regarder les vid&#233;os au d&#233;part mais avec quelques softs et Firefox, &#231;a passe mieux!!

aussi, c'est plus difficile pour mettre des photocasts sur orange par exemple
mais je verrai avec .mac si je garde ce compte, si &#231;a va me servir (heureusement qu'il y a deux mois d'essai gratuit pour bien v&#233;rifier)
je crois de tout fa&#231;on que je trouverai des &#233;quivalences pour cela, donc...

je suis ravie!!
(je n'utilise pas MSN, n'ai jamais accroch&#233; au messageries instantann&#233;es &#224; part &#224; ICQ sur Mac OS 8.5)


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Février 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Combien de Go ?


ben on s'en fiche un peu du combien, le problème c'est que ça se bloque toutes les 10mn et je dois rebooter à chaque fois...

Mais bon ma freebox v5 vient d'arriver chez kiala, donc je vous en reparlerai une fois que la boite argent aura remplacé la boite noire. 

Sait-on jamais, la magie des couleurs va peut-être opérer - le mac n'aime pas le moche ?


----------



## béber1 (15 Février 2007)

s&#251;r, et tu verras qu'avec la Freebox V5 tu n'auras aucun probl&#232;me d'acc&#232;s Airport/Wifi.
Il faudra aller su ton panneau de configuration perso chez Free et activer/configurer les fonctions routeur ET Wifi.
Sur le Mac tu te mets en DHCP aussi bien en Ethernet Int&#233;gr&#233; qu'en Airport.
Et roule Ma Poule !

Qu'entends-tu par "rebooter"? Le Modem ou le Mac?


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Février 2007)

Heu ben c déjà le cas sur ma v4, c'est en mode routeur que les 2 ordis se connectent au net, et que le réseau local marche. Mais c vrai aussi qu'il n'a qu'une carte wifi additionnelle et que ce n'est ptet pas une solution des plus robustes, d'où mon impatience de voir ce que ça va donner avec la v5...


----------



## november-rain (16 Février 2007)

ce que je regrette, surement les marques de qualités pour le hardware et les finitions(enfin celles que je choisissais) et jpréfère avoir 2-3 écran bleu plutot qun portable qui s'éffrite... et mac os ça plante pas mal, oui ça vient du logiciel, mais c est pas terrible sur le peu de logiciel qu'il y a.


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2007)

derocheetienne a dit:


> ce que je regrette, surement les marques de qualit&#233;s pour le hardware et les finitions(enfin celles que je choisissais) et jpr&#233;f&#232;re avoir 2-3 &#233;cran bleu plutot qun portable qui s'&#233;ffrite... et mac os &#231;a plante pas mal, oui &#231;a vient du logiciel, mais c est pas terrible sur le peu de logiciel qu'il y a.



D&#233;j&#224; tu fais de ton cas perso des g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s absurdes, en plus tu t'exprimes tellement mal qu'on ne comprend pas ce que tu dis :rateau: 

"Mac os plante", "peu de logiciel", "portable qui s'effrite", mais pourquoi tu restes sur mac alors, pour le look ? T'es pas un peu d&#233;bile ?

Et j'adore ce genre de profil, le type convaincu que son cas est repr&#233;sentatif et qu'il va essayer de convaincre tous les autres chez qui mac os ne plante pas, qui ont une machine nickel et qui pensent que l'offre logiciel est aussi riche sur mac que sur windoz. (et ouai pourtant c'est vrai, ok t'as 10 logiciels sur mac par exemple pour le FTP, 100 sur windoz, mais sur les 100 tu peux en virer les 3/4 tellement ils sont nuls, alors que sur mac les la plupart des 10 sont bons).


----------



## béber1 (16 Février 2007)

d'autres part, si tu regrettes la qualité du matériel et de finitions des iBook et des PowerBook G4, comment peux-tu le savoir quand on voit dans ton profil que ton 1er Mac est en 2006 (l'année dernière quoi...) et que tu as, semmble-t-il un Macbook Pro...?
Comment peux-tu parler d'un matos que visiblement tu n'as pas eu?
As-tu eu un iBook G4? Oui, non?
D'autre part :





> "...jpréfère avoir 2-3 écran bleu plutot qun portable qui s'éffrite"


 Comme dit JPTK, pourquoi reste-tu sur Mac?  es-tu maso?

La coque en metal Aluminium de ton Macbook Pro s'effritte !  _(je voudrais bien voir ça..)_
Tu le mets sur du papier de verre alors  ? J'ai du mal à te suivre.


----------



## Jerome_C (16 Février 2007)

quand la communauté mac est attaquée ça répond sec...

en revanche c'est ptet pas nécessaire de traiter ce malheureux offenseur de "débile" ? une communauté tolérante, c'est mieux.

Moi je suis très content du plastique blanc et transparent de mon imac, mais je suis un peu plus dubitatif au niveau du clavier sans fil transparent, y'a déjà quelques cochonnerie qui se sont mises dedans et ça se voit... je vais quand même pas le démonter toutes les 3 semaines !! (vu que ça fait 3 semaines que je l'ai)

En revanche la souris sans fil est top, et le concept de "deux boutons avec un seule coque rigide" est très sympa (même si pas toujours hyper réactif, faut bien apprendre à cliquer de la bonne manière). Et je suis instantanément devenu fan du petit clito de navigation, qu'est-ce que c'est rapide, précis et agréable à l'usage !


Et pis maintenant (alors que j'ai pas encore récupéré la v5), l'airport remarche tout le temps alors... bonheur !


----------



## Melounette (17 Février 2007)

Ouais cool ce fil. Bah moi après 3 semaines de switch, ce que je regrette.......absolument rien. Je viens de comprendre pourquoi je ramais tant depuis des années sur PC, j'ai une logique Mac.:love: Et professionnellement, wooouh pitain, c'est un virage à 180 degrés, je viens de passer du 19ème siècle au 21ème d'un coup d'un seul. :rateau:
Bon, l'adaptation n'est pas encore finie, j'ai encore de temps en temps les yeux froncés sur la bête avec un air dubitatif, mais le dialogue se passe bien. Chaque jour, une nouvelle découverte, c'est comme un Kinder surprise.
A la rigueur, juste pour dire un truc, y a juste les raccourcis clavier qui rentrent pas. Je me suis fait une p'tit fiche mais ça rentre pas. Mais bon, même ça avec le temps, ça ira tout seul.
Alors bon, fi des critiques, j'aime ça être une mac user's c'est tout.


----------



## anneee (17 Février 2007)

bonjour

après deux jours mes premières impressions sont globalement positives
la réactivité du système est excellente, les logiciels sont très intuitifs et la suite ilife très complète(pour ma part elle me suffira amplement), l'écran 20" est magnifique, la qualité de finition du matériel est de très grande qualité, et enfin le silence de fonctionnement est impressionnant (mon sony était déjà silencieux mais l'imac est beaucoup plus discret)

le petit point que je trouve perfectible c'est la souris là j'ai un peu de mal: je la trouve peu ergonomique, quelquefois le clic droit est difficile à obtenir(les réflexes win sont coriaces) et enfin le déplacement de mon curseur est trop lent(malgré que j'aie réglé la vitesse de déplacement au max)  mais je pense que tout cela se règlera avec le temps

bon pour conclure je vais dire que je suis très majoritairement satisfait de mon arrivée chez mac

voilà mes premières sensations


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Février 2007)

anneee a dit:


> le petit point que je trouve perfectible c'est la souris là j'ai un peu de mal: je la trouve peu ergonomique, quelquefois le clic droit est difficile à obtenir(les réflexes win sont coriaces)



Pour le clic droit, je constatais les mêmes soucis et je me suis aperçu que je laissais reposer mes deux doigts sur la souris... en ne posant qu'un seul doigt au moment du clic ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux . 

Par contre pour le déplacement, peut-être faut-il regader du coté de l'accélération ?


----------



## Zitounesup (17 Février 2007)

Après 10 mois (oui bon je suis plus trop un jeune switcheur) j'aime toujours autant mon MBP!
Chaque fois qu'il faut que je relance windoz à la maison, c'est pour aider quelqu'un avec un problème.. Ca fait longtemps que j'en ai pas eu sous mac!
J'apprécie vraiment la machine mais aussi la suite logicielle. A part quelques petits problèmes de conversion avec des fichiers office et un DD externe qui ne se monte pas toujours, tout est impec 
D'ailleurs je ne manque pas de faire la pub de ma machine autour de moi lorsqu'on me le demande (et même si on ne me le demande pas!)
Bref, que du positif


----------



## long time (19 Février 2007)

aucun regret


----------



## anneee (26 Février 2007)

bient&#244;t deux semaines que j'utilise mon imac et je ne regrette pour ainsi dire rien du tout, pire je traine les pieds quand je suis oblig&#233; de me servir de mon portable sony

le seul petit b&#233;mol si je peux me permettre c'est la mighty mouse et le clavier: souris pas tr&#232;s ergonomique, boutons pas tr&#232;s agr&#233;able et clavier n'a pas un toucher extra, sur pc je me servais d'un ensemble clavier/souris sony qui &#233;tait de qualit&#233; sup&#233;rieure


bien &#233;videmment l'ensemble reste vraiment tr&#232;s positif


----------



## ntx (26 Février 2007)

anneee a dit:


> sur pc je me servais d'un ensemble clavier/souris sony qui était de qualité supérieure


S'ils sont en USB tu peux les brancher sur ton Mac, à moins qu'il y ait des problèmes de driver.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2007)

J'ai mon MacBook depuis cet été, après avoir utilisé des PC assemblés pendant 13 ans, et franchement, je regrette pas. 

Un truc qui manque quand même, je trouve, c'est dans l'interface graphique, la possibilité (pourtant présente sous Windoze comme une évidence, et évidemment sous Linux, quel que soit le window manager), de redimensionner une fenêtre à partir de n'importe quel coin ou n'importe quel côté, et non pas uniquement à partir du coin en bas à droite. Au lieu de ça, il faut déplacer la fenêtre puis la redimensionner de cet unique coin, c'est dommage et incompréhensible.
Sachant, aussi, que plein d'applis utilisent le clic droit, je ne saisis toujours pas pourquoi Apple reste bloqué (en tout cas pour le trackpad de mon MacBook, la migthy mouse je sais pas, j'en ai pas) sur la tradition du bouton unique. OK, on peut avoir l'équivalent du clic droit avec quelques acrobaties, mais c'est là aussi dommage.
Le fait qu'un certain nombre de caractères extrêmement utiles sous Unix ne soient pas directement accessibles au clavier est également très regrettable, pour un OS qui, pourtant, peut justement s'ennorgueillir d'être doté d'un kernel qui lui assure la stabilité et la fiabilité qui font tant défaut à son concurrent... Là aussi, y'a des méthodes de sioux pour y accéder, mais il y a comme une incohérence difficilement explicable à avoir d'un côté du BSD sous le capot, et de l'autre des caractères invisibles pour s'en servir.


----------



## béber1 (26 Février 2007)

> je ne saisis toujours pas pourquoi Apple reste bloqué (en tout cas pour le trackpad de mon MacBook, la migthy mouse je sais pas, j'en ai pas) sur la tradition du bouton unique.


 quoi! pas de clic droit avec la Mighty...
Allez zou   : *Pref Système*-->*Souris & Clavier*-->*Souris* ->Parametrage du coté droit de la Mighty : ""*second clic*" _( ? ou quekchos dans l'genre...)_

Pour l'accès aux caratères divers, unicode, etc...
*Pref système*-->*International*-->*Menu Saisie*
1/ cocher (en bas) : Afficher le menu Saisie....
2/ cocher (dans la fenêtre générale) : *Palette de Caractères* et* Visualiseur de Clavier*

Dorénavant, tu auras un petit drapeau français dans la barre de menu, un peu comme :






et notamment ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voir la suite...


----------



## Jerome_C (26 Février 2007)

Bruno a dit qu'il avait pas de mighty mouse, donc la manip lui sert peu.

J'en ai une sans fil, j'adore le mini bouton de navigation (100 fois mieux qu'une molette de navigation), le click droit (pas activé par défaut) marche certes, mais pas très pratique à l'usage  quand on vient du PC comme nous, avec tendance au "click gauche quand même".

J'ai découvert récemment le ctrl-click, je le trouve presque plus pratique... 


Le redimensionnement aussi me gène, surtout qu'avec le superbe écran 24p, certaines appli s'ouvrent systématiquement au max, redim à chaque fois, lourd.


Et pour les caractères qui manquent, j'utilise aussi la palette de caractère, mais c'est pas exactement une touche au clavier ça.

Mais bon, j'adore mon imac, hein.


----------



## béber1 (26 Février 2007)

*PAS de Mighty pour l'Bruno....!
*
...

...

Ça fait rien, ça valait la peine d'être dit _QUAND MÊME_, non !  _Ah, mais..._


----------



## Jerome_C (26 Février 2007)

Oui, oui, c'est tout à ton honneur, un beau post en couleur avec des copies d'écran dedans 

Puisqu'on en parle : lors du 1er démarrage de mon mac os x, il m'a demandé sans plus de précisions "quel clavier", avec un choix entre français et français numérique. J'ai choisi le deuxième, j'ai d'ailleurs un joli drapeau avec "123" dessous dans ma barre de menu (contrairement à celui qu'on voit sur ton image). Quelle est la différence ? 

Aucune solution pour le redimensionnement ?


----------



## béber1 (27 Février 2007)

ben ,le clavie "*Fran&#231;ais Num&#233;rique*", c'est moins pratique je trouve :
il te permet de taper directement les chiffres lorsque la touche touche cap est v&#233;rouill&#233;, mais tintin! pour avoir le &#192;, &#200;, &#201; majuscules ... J'ai pas trouv&#233; de raccourcis. 

Pour ton scanner, j'ai regard&#233;, et le deuxi&#232;me module &#224; install&#233; est un plug-in pour Photoshop (voire Graphic Converter, mais celui-ci utilise plut&#244;t &#224; ma connaissance le Twain Bridge, et donc ne fonctionne que sur les scanner supportant le pilote TWAIN).
En effet tu peux scanner par le logiciel de photos par le menu : Fichier-->Importation-->Ton Scanner
Si tu n'as pas Photoshop...


----------



## madmaxmac (27 Février 2007)

Bon moi j'ai franchi le pas ds l'autre sens
pour des raisons d'objectivité : mes enfants travaillent sur PC au lycée..donc j'ai acheté un packard bell duo core ..bref
Mon probleme : parfois il est impossible d'eteindre cette machine ..la seule solution : la debrancher de l'alim electrique.
quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi?(alors que j'ai mis fin a toutes les taches ctrl alt supprim..)
Autrement j'ai l'impression de me retrouver sur le mac avec le systeme 7.xx...
mais bon mes enfants passent avant tout...et puis fallait leur faire connaitre les 2 plates formes(en plus ils ont eu un travail sur word windows a faire a la maison et cela a été la croix et la banniere pour la recup a partir du mac..)...windows est une usine à gaz..peu efficace.


----------



## NightWalker (27 Février 2007)

En fait au lieu de d&#233;brancher le c&#226;ble d'alim, il vaut mieux appuyer pendant 10 sec environ sur le bouton de d&#233;marrage.

Quant &#224; la raison pour laquelle ton PC ne veut pas s'&#233;teindre est plusieurs... entre autre, une application qui ne veut pas quitter, ou un service bloqu&#233;, ou alors ... 

Tu as quel Mac ?


----------



## béber1 (27 Février 2007)

*Aaaah*, la *Sal'Bêteuu*! tu la mets en joue , et  c'est là qu'on voit qui *qui commande...!!*



...
_Non mais...   c'est vrai à la fin_


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Février 2007)

ben moi après 3 semaines, j'aime trop le Mac, mais alors à fond:rateau:...un peu trop même puisque je passe de (trop- d'après ma femme:rose nombreuses heures à le contempler, à le customiser, à fouiller dans tous les dossiers et à essayer tous les logiciels voire ce qu'il a derrière la cravate...et je suis loin d'être déçu!
comment ais-je pu rester sur windaube aussi longtemps?
le macbook c'est trop beau, rapide, silencieux, intuitif, presque intelligent ("mais, il parle!")
je suis loin d'avoir fini de découvrir toutes les merveilleuses fonctionnalités de ce superbe engin !!!


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Février 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4183433 a dit:
			
		

> ben ,le clavie "*Fran&#231;ais Num&#233;rique*", c'est moins pratique je trouve :
> il te permet de taper directement les chiffres lorsque la touche touche cap est v&#233;rouill&#233;, mais tintin! pour avoir le &#192;, &#200;, &#201; majuscules ... J'ai pas trouv&#233; de raccourcis.
> 
> Pour ton scanner, j'ai regard&#233;, et le deuxi&#232;me module &#224; install&#233; est un plug-in pour Photoshop (voire Graphic Converter, mais celui-ci utilise plut&#244;t &#224; ma connaissance le Twain Bridge, et donc ne fonctionne que sur les scanner supportant le pilote TWAIN).
> ...



Pour le clavier, je viens de comprendre ce que tu veux dire apr&#232;s divers tests, et je trouve bien plus int&#233;ressant de pouvoir avoir les majuscules accentu&#233;es en caps lock, que les chiffres qu'on a sur le pavai (??) num&#233;rique. Donc j'ai d&#233;j&#224; chang&#233;, merci !

Pour le scanner, faut que je trouve le temps de le rester bien, mais il me semble bien que j'avais install&#233; le module installable puis test&#233; avec twain mais que walou, nada, nacach...


----------



## madmaxmac (28 Février 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> En fait au lieu de débrancher le câble d'alim, il vaut mieux appuyer pendant 10 sec environ sur le bouton de démarrage.
> 
> Quant à la raison pour laquelle ton PC ne veut pas s'éteindre est plusieurs... entre autre, une application qui ne veut pas quitter, ou un service bloqué, ou alors ...
> 
> Tu as quel Mac ?



Merci du conseil 
Pourtant quand je fais ctrl alt suppr , je devrais voir les applic et/ou service bloquées ?
ou faut il faire autre chose.
en bref comment savoir ce qui est bloqué?

Autrement j'ai un G4 flat panel 10.2.8 que j'utilise pour surtout FCP et Traitement audio 
+ une "mandarine" G3 sous 9.xx...c'est sentimental mais encore efficace.
J'attends mon prochain iMac intel et une update pour FCP en FC Studio.


----------



## landrih (28 Février 2007)

2 ans apres switch je regrette l'abscence de acid pro pour mac
pas trouvé mieux...
sinon, tout baigne


----------



## NightWalker (28 Février 2007)

madmaxmac a dit:


> Pourtant quand je fais ctrl alt suppr , je devrais voir les applic et/ou service bloquées ?
> ou faut il faire autre chose.
> en bref comment savoir ce qui est bloqué?



Tu peux vérifier dans l'onglet "Processus". Mais si la séquence d'arrêt est suffisament avancée, tu ne verras rien...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

J'ai switché depuis juillet 2006 et le seul regret que j'ai c'est que lorsque j'ai acheté mon imac 20 pouces il n y avait pas encore le 24 pouces ; car j'aurais pris un 24 sans problème  mais bon mon 20 pouces core duo me satisfait amplement.


----------



## madmaxmac (28 Février 2007)

Je voudrais ajouter quelques reflexions apres avoir acheté un PC:
-Il n'y a pas de CD DVD d'install du systeme livrés avec la machine.J'ai fait un DVD de boot mais j'aurais aimé avoir l'install en DVD comme sur Mac.
-Norton est installé d'office et apres  quelques demarrage , Norton me demande de "renouveler mon abonnement" sans quoi le PC n'est plus protege : cout 75 euros env.
-Depuis que je ne renouvelle pas mon abonnement le PC est en alerte de longue "virus a propagation rapide" ...C un "trojean"...et pour faire etre en securité , faut renouveler Norton..
Tout cela est un peu scandaleux et ca sent l'arnaque..c pousser a la consommation .
-Beaucoup de bruit du ventilo.
-Quand je pense que mon flat panel tient si peu de place pour une bcp plus grande efficacité.
-la souris...est de mauvaise qualité.
-Sans arret j'ai des fenetres qui s'ouvrent pour signaler ceci ou cela...
A part cela les enfants jouent a pleins de jeux...
Ce PC aura au moins le merite de leur faire tater des 2 plates formes.


----------



## clochelune (28 Février 2007)

ah ces virus quelle horreur!! apr&#232;s quatre ans sous iMac sans virus et un passage au PC v&#233;rol&#233; au bout de deux mois, j'ai compris qu'il fallait absolument lui mettre un antiviurs, mais pfiou!
au lieu de te r&#233;abonner &#224; norton, t&#233;l&#233;charge Avast! un antivirus gratuit et efficace (pour &#231;a tu d&#233;sinstalles et supprimes norton avant sinon conflit entre les deux!)
ce que j'ai fait au bout de 2 ans sous pc (au d&#233;part j'avais achet&#233; MacAfee &#224; la Fnac quand j'ai eu le gros virus "blaster" je crois avec l'ordi qui s'allumait et s'&#233;teignait toutes les trente secondes! mais ensuite j'ai vu Avast! en t&#233;l&#233;chargement gratuit et hop!! va sur t&#233;l&#233;charger.com)
vrai c'est chouette d'avoir le CD d'instal avec Mac je n'en ai jamais fait avec PC &#231;a me prenait la t&#234;te!! suis vraiment ravie d'&#234;tre revenue au Mac!! (vu que je ne joue pas, ne tchate pas sur msn en vid&#233;o etc, &#231;a ne me manque pas du tout!!)

et sur mac, le pied, il reconna&#238;t tous tes p&#233;riph&#233;riques sans avoir de c&#233;d&#233;rom &#224; installer, l&#224; je suis vraiment contente!!! j'aime quand c'est simple!!
ah vive la vie sous Mac!!


----------



## madmaxmac (28 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ah ces virus quelle horreur!! après quatre ans sous iMac sans virus et un passage au PC vérolé au bout de deux mois, j'ai compris qu'il fallait absolument lui mettre un antiviurs, mais pfiou!
> au lieu de te réabonner à norton, télécharge Avast! un antivirus gratuit et efficace (pour ça tu désinstalles et supprimes norton avant sinon conflit entre les deux!)
> ce que j'ai fait au bout de 2 ans sous pc (au départ j'avais acheté MacAfee à la Fnac quand j'ai eu le gros virus "blaster" je crois avec l'ordi qui s'allumait et s'éteignait toutes les trente secondes! mais ensuite j'ai vu Avast! en téléchargement gratuit et hop!! va sur télécharger.com)
> vrai c'est chouette d'avoir le CD d'instal avec Mac je n'en ai jamais fait avec PC ça me prenait la tête!! suis vraiment ravie d'être revenue au Mac!! (vu que je ne joue pas, ne tchate pas sur msn en vidéo etc, ça ne me manque pas du tout!!)
> ...



merci pour le conseil


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> et sur mac, le pied, il reconnaît tous tes périphériques sans avoir de cédérom à installer, là je suis vraiment contente!!! j'aime quand c'est simple!!
> ah vive la vie sous Mac!!



Ouaih bon, ma première expérience de switcher, c'est quand même une imprimante HP pas reconnue et un scanner canon qui marche (toujours) pas...

Mais, là encore, je me plains pas, je me plains pas...

J.


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Ouaih bon, ma première expérience de switcher, c'est quand même une imprimante HP pas reconnue et un scanner canon qui marche (toujours) pas...



A mon avis, tu le fais exprès... :mouais:


----------



## madmaxmac (28 Février 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Ouaih bon, ma première expérience de switcher, c'est quand même une imprimante HP pas reconnue et un scanner canon qui marche (toujours) pas...
> 
> Mais, là encore, je me plains pas, je me plains pas...
> 
> J.


mais si faut se plaindre
mais aussi detailler le matos mac imprimante et scann.


----------



## clochelune (28 Février 2007)

ben faut évidemment vérifier avant que ça soit compatible ;-)
et je précise qu'il reconnait les périphériques récents
pour moi le disque dur iomega, la clé usb et le canon ixus 500 n'ont eu besoin d'aucune installation
j'ai donné mon énorme imprimante-scanner HP après quatre ans d'utilisation étant moyennement convaincue de la garder avec le petit MacBook (avant même l'achat du MacBook) et je prendrai une petite imprimante canon compatible (en attendant ma mère m'imprime mes documents etc!)

bref, tout dépend en efffet mais souvent, quand c'est récent, ça fonctionne bien
et mon APN a cinq ou six ans et il fonctionne très bien (je faisais attention en étant sous XP de prendre des périphériques compatibles car j'espérais revenir à Apple un de ces quatre, ce qui est fait!)


----------



## spleen (28 Février 2007)

Ben on va dire qu'une imprimante multifonction, c'est un peu plus compliqué qu'un APN, un disque externe ou une clé USB... 
Soit dit en passant, ces périphériques (mémoires de masse) sont tout aussi bien reconnus automatiquement sous XP 
Et je vais finir en étant très surpris que, comme XP, MacOS réclame une manip pour déconnecter un périphérique USB. C'était le genre de choses énervantes sous Windows et je pensais m'en débarrasser avec un Mac...


----------



## NightWalker (28 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Et je vais finir en &#233;tant tr&#232;s surpris que, comme XP, MacOS r&#233;clame une manip pour d&#233;connecter un p&#233;riph&#233;rique USB. C'&#233;tait le genre de choses &#233;nervantes sous Windows et je pensais m'en d&#233;barrasser avec un Mac...



Non au contraire, le fait d'avoir ce message tout le temps t'oblige &#224; la fin de mettre le p&#233;riph&#233;rique dans la corbeille avant de le d&#233;brancher. Imagines que tu es entrain de travailler sur un fichier qui se trouve sur ta cl&#233; et tu d&#233;branche ta cl&#233;. Il y a de forte chance que tu perd ton fichier. Or, si tu mettais ta cl&#233; dans la corbeille avant  de le d&#233;brancher, tu seras pr&#233;venu que le p&#233;riph&#233;rique est utilis&#233;...


----------



## Jerome_C (1 Mars 2007)

madmaxmac a dit:


> mais si faut se plaindre
> mais aussi detailler le matos mac imprimante et scann.


C'est ce qui est fait dans le post que je cite en lien.



clochelune a dit:


> ben faut évidemment vérifier avant que ça soit compatible ;-)


Ben l'imprimante a 7 ans et le scanner 6 ans, et c'est curieux, j'aurais eu tendance à penser "plus c'est vieux et mieux c'est connu, et si ça vient de sortir c'est pas sûr que ça soit connu", mais en en fait il semblerait que la règle soit "ni trop jeune ni trop vieux". Comme moi quoi 

Et j'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester l'appareil photo (Casio truc-machin), le PDA de ma femme (Palm Z22), mon lecteur mp3 (je crains le pire, c'est un Rio Karma et il fallait un soft spécifique sous XP pour pouvoir lui causer), mon téléphone Nokia N70...


----------



## béber1 (1 Mars 2007)

oui, et ma cafeti&#232;re ne se synchronise pas avec mon Mac par iSync. *Mais que fait Apple !!* o&#249; est sa polyvalence si vant&#233;e...?

Sous un air badin et d&#233;sabus&#233;, tu nous fait part de ton agassement du manque criant &#224; tes yeux sur l'Imcompatibilit&#233; evidente (puisque tu la constate) d'OS X avec les periph&#233;riques du March&#233;.
Or, et tu le sais m&#234;me si c'est sur le ton de la boutade, tu pars au fond d'un point de vue exag&#233;r&#233; 
...:rose:   : "Alors, On m'a vant&#233; OS X, et il est capable... de pas grand chose."
Le point de vue inverse du monde Wintel l'est tout autant : "Osx ? y'a rien qui est compatible laisse tomber tu peux rien faire avec... Niark, niark!!"

OSX assure le support de plusieurs marques d'Imprimantes et de scanners sur le moteur standard Twain (actif en natif et par defaut dans l'application "*Transfert d'images*"). Regarde un autre moteur : VueScan)
Apple l'a fait parce qu'il y avait un manque criant de support des marques elles-m&#234;mes.
Car, quand OS X est sorti (2000-2001), Apple et le Mac etaient dans une crise d'&#233;volution materielle et de baisse de march&#233;.
Les grandes marques de p&#233;riph&#233;riques, dubitatives sur l'avenir de ce nouveau syst&#232;me et encore plus sur l'avenir d'Apple, ne faisaient des pilotes pour OSX que pour ses p&#233;riph&#233;riques les plus r&#233;cents. Et dans un second temps pour les periphs justes pr&#233;c&#233;dents qui se vendaient le mieux...

Pour les autres... eh ben, les utilisateurs n'avaient pas &#224; passer sous OS X ou alors ils n'avaient qu'&#224; renouveler leur matos. :mouais: ...
_il en fallait de l'obstination &#224; une certaine &#233;poque pour rester sur Mac._
Je me rappelle comment il a fallu attendre et gal&#233;rer pour avoir le simple pilote du modem Speed Touch USB _(Raie Manta. Y'en a ici qui doivent s'en souvenir :hein:  )_.
Heureusement qu'ils y avaient eu des gars pour nous faire des pilotes AVANT qu'Alcatel daigne se decider &#224; les sortir, et une fois sortis _(6 &#224; 8 mois plus tard...)_, les pilotes non-officiels etaient MOINS BUGU&#201;S que ceux d'Alcatel.

Tout &#231;a pour dire quoi :
Que c'est normalement aux MARQUES d'assurer le support des materiels qu'elles vendent.
Que s'ils font des pilotes p&#233;rim&#233;s ou infonctionnels, c'est pas la faute du Mac , d'OSX ou d'Apple que je sache... 
que s'il y a un renouveau du Mac, ce n'est que maintenant que les grandes Marques ne veulent plus rater une clientelle croissante. Bizzness... 

En tous cas, si t'as du matos r&#233;cents,, et que tu v&#233;rifies par AVANCE la compatibilit&#233; aveec OSX (voire sur les sites supports par exemple)  tu n'auras aucun probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233; et de support.
Ne vas pas me chercher du matos plus ancien, achet&#233; sans soucis &#224; l'&#233;poque d'une quelconque compatibilit&#233; Mac possible. Je me trompe?

*Et d'ailleurs...*
quand on ach&#232;te un periphs sur PC, ne regarde-t-on pas s'il est compatible Win 98, 2000, ME, XP ou m&#234;me *Vista*...? 
As-tu regard&#233; par ex si tes imprimante et scanner &#233;taient compatibles avec le dernier Windows?


----------



## clochelune (1 Mars 2007)

"Soit dit en passant, ces p&#233;riph&#233;riques (m&#233;moires de masse) sont tout aussi bien reconnus automatiquement sous XP" Spleen

non pas chez moi Spleen 
des exemples &#224; l'appui :

mon APN sous XP (datant d'un an) a eu besoin de son CD d'installation
alors que n&#233;ni sur l'OS X

mon iPod sous XP a eu besoin de son cd d'installation (iTunes &#233;tait install&#233; pourtant)
alors que n&#233;ni sous l'OS X j'ai m&#234;me format&#233; l'iPod pour Macintosh juste en le branchant en &#224; peine une minute

ma LiveBox sous XP j'ai mis deux heures &#224; l'installer, avec le cd en plus et m&#234;me l'aide de deux techniciens au t&#233;l&#233;phone (qui m'ont rappel&#233;e, je n'ai pas eu &#224; payer l'appel et pour &#231;a je remercie orange tout comme ils ont install&#233; gratuitement &#224; ma m&#232;re une ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique gr&#226;ce &#224; un technicien tr&#232;s sympathique qui &#233;tait pass&#233;!)
alors qu'en une minute sous OS X sans cd avec ethernet et en cinq minutes sous AirPort c'&#233;tait fait quand je n'avais jamais r&#233;ussi sous XP pour le WIFI!!

alors franchement, l'OS X c'est pour moi la grande classe &#224; ce niveau!!! super intuitif, c'est ce qui me convient le mieux!!!

&#233;dit pour B&#233;ber exact, je v&#233;rifiais toujours par avance la compatiblit&#233; pour OS X puisque j'avais toujours dans un coin de mon esprit le retour envisag&#233; &#224; Apple 
m&#234;me mon imprimante &#233;tait compatible mais bon l&#224; au bout de quatre ans je voulais en changer, elle &#233;tait trop grosse, et j'en veux une bluetooth, compacte (pour photos et A4) car c'est super simple le bluetooth avec Apple!!
et oui quand je vois la diff&#233;rence entre l'OS 8.5 et l'OS X, y'a eu de superbes am&#233;liorations et la compatiblit&#233; aujourd'hui est mille fois plus simple qu'elle ne l'&#233;tait alors!


----------



## béber1 (1 Mars 2007)

:love: merci cloclo...


----------



## PER180H (1 Mars 2007)

Ce que je regrette? 

Ce matin, au bureau : d&#233;fragmentation du disque dur
A la fin de la defrag, je lance Autocad, pour enfin bosser.
Le logiciel ne se lance pas en plein : j'ai le dessin mais pas les barres d'outil : ca bloque.
Apr&#232;s plusieurs red&#233;marrages de Windows... rien de mieux.
Alors, d&#233;marrage en mode sans &#233;chec qui -parait-il- reconstruit la base de registres
Puis red&#233;marrage en mode "normal"
Je lance autocad : ca fonctionne enfin!

Voil&#224; ce que je regrette!


----------



## clochelune (1 Mars 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4187281 a dit:
			
		

> :love: merci cloclo...


avec plaisir )
franchement, quand on choisit l'OS X il faut aussi savoir ce qu'on choisit
on peu tr&#232;s bien pr&#233;f&#233;rer XP...
les r&#233;flexes, habitudes sont diff&#233;rentes mais pour moi je m'ennuyais vraiment trop sous XP
mon amie aujourd'hui a pas mal flash&#233; sur MacBook, elle d&#233;bute encore pas mal en informatique (n'ose pas &#233;crire sur les forums, acheter sur amazon, etc!. mais se sert quand m&#234;me d'internet que lui a install&#233; et offert son fr&#232;re, de la recherche, elle a fait des progr&#232;s et moi aussi car au d&#233;part je ne connaissais vraiment rien du tout quand j'ai d&#233;barqu&#233; sous OS 8.5 j'avais juste tenu t&#234;te &#224; ma m&#232;re pour le choix d'un macintosh gr&#226;ce &#224; mon meilleur ami qui m'a guid&#233;e pas &#224; pas, et aussi sur PC. l&#224; il a &#233;t&#233; ravi de d&#233;couvrir l'OS X car il venait en effet d&#238;ner chez moi le jour o&#249; j'ai achet&#233; MacBook
lui s'&#233;tait arr&#234;t&#233; &#224; l'OS 8.5 tout comme moi!)
bref, mon amie ne connaissait pas du tout les diff&#233;rences entre PC et Apple (je lui ai d&#233;j&#224; dit tu as vu la pomme sur MacBook, oui elle l'avait vue et je me suis mise &#224; lui expliquer un peu, elle &#233;tait &#233;bahie... elle a trouv&#233; MacBook vraiment super et je le lui ai fait essayer un peu mais bon elle n'a pas les sous pour changer de machine (ne travaillant pas &#224; cause d'un handicap tout comme moi mais je me suis mieux d&#233;brouill&#233;e niveau aides financi&#232;res et droits aux personnes en situation de handicap!)


----------



## Jerome_C (2 Mars 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Sous un air badin et désabusé, tu nous fait part de ton agassement du manque criant à tes yeux sur l'Imcompatibilité evidente (puisque tu la constate) d'OS X avec les periphériques du Marché.


Franchement tu es fort, a quel moment ai-je généralisé au "marché" ?? et le "badin et désabusé" ? je pense que ton envie de réagir te font voir des choses qui n'existent pas en ce qui me concerne.

J'ai juste parlé des deux premiers périphériques que j'ai pu tester, je viens de switcher sans avoir l'intention de tout racheter, figure toi. Pour info hier soir j'ai fait le N70, 10mn pour configurer le phone en bluethooth et synchroniser avec iCal, top, no comment.

Je réagissais juste à la gloriole exagérée et l'orgueil limite méprisant que je constate souvent sur les forums mac, donc quand j'ai vu un nième "rha sur os x tout marche tout seul c'est génniiiallll" ben j'ai voulu moi aussi réagir, voila tout (sur le lien de mon autre post que j'avais mis plus haut, on peut d'ailleurs également lire les déboires que j'ai eu dès le début avec airport et ma freebox et que j'ai finalement résolu, sans vraiment savoir ce qui avait merdé). Oui Mac OS X c'est top, oui Apple c'est joli, pourquoi tu crois que j'ai switché ? Et comme le reste, c'est jamais parfait, informatique = bug et ça sera toujours le cas, et oui tout ne peut pas être prévu et supporté, etc.

Mais là encore je ne généralise pas, c'est comme partout il y a des gens très bien (comme toi je suppose) qui viennent sur ces même forums pour aider les autres à la peine (comme moi, mais je relativise), avec de l'humour. 



béber1 a dit:


> "Alors, On m'a vanté OS X, et il est capable... de pas grand chose."


Et bien non tu l'auras compris, j'ai jamais dit ça.



béber1 a dit:


> OSX assure le support de plusieurs marques d'Imprimantes et de scanners sur le moteur standard Twain (actif en natif et par defaut dans l'application "*Transfert d'images*"). Regarde un autre moteur : VueScan)


Je n'ai toujours pas eu le temps de ressayer le scanner (et c'est pas une priorité pour moi), mais c'est avec twain que j'ai pas réussi à le faire sur l'imac, et c'est avec twain que je l'utilisais sous XP, mais j'ai probablement merdé quelque part.
VueScan j'ai trouvé via un forum, j'ai testé, ça marche, et faut payer pour enlever les gros $ sur le scan. Donc tu me permettras de vouloir trouver une solution gratuite qui permette d'utiliser simplement mon scanner... et avec sane j'ai pas réussi.



béber1 a dit:


> Que c'est normalement aux MARQUES d'assurer le support des materiels qu'elles vendent.
> Que s'ils font des pilotes périmés ou infonctionnels, c'est pas la faute du Mac , d'OSX ou d'Apple que je sache...


On est bien d'accord, c'est pour ça qu'il faut cesser de clamer à tous bouts de champ "ça marche tout seul".



béber1 a dit:


> En tous cas, si t'as du matos récents,, et que tu vérifies par AVANCE la compatibilité aveec OSX (voire sur les sites supports par exemple)  tu n'auras aucun problèmes de compatibilité et de support.
> Ne vas pas me chercher du matos plus ancien, acheté sans soucis à l'époque d'une quelconque compatibilité Mac possible. Je me trompe?


Ah, alors j'ai pas le droit d'être un switcher alors...



béber1 a dit:


> *Et d'ailleurs...*
> quand on achète un periphs sur PC, ne regarde-t-on pas s'il est compatible Win 98, 2000, ME, XP ou même *Vista*...?


Très honnêtement, non, j'avais un peu perdu l'habitude de vérifier, normalement sur XP ça marche, et sinon je sais que je peux trouver les drivers (ce que j'ai finalement fait sous mac os x après avoir un peu merdé pour mon imprimante, et comme expliqué dans mon autre post, pour le scanner j'ai pas bien réussi encore).



béber1 a dit:


> As-tu regardé par ex si tes imprimante et scanner étaient compatibles avec le dernier Windows?


Je risque pas de l'acheter Vista !!! 



clochelune a dit:


> avec plaisir )
> franchement, quand on choisit l'OS X il faut aussi savoir ce qu'on choisit
> on peu très bien préférer XP...
> les réflexes, habitudes sont différentes mais pour moi je m'ennuyais vraiment trop sous XP mon amie ///


Une des raisons majeures de mon switch c'est aussi ma femme !!! mais on est assez buzy avec tous nos enfants, pas encore eu le temps de la mettre sérieusement sur la bête  Mais ça ne saurait tarder et je suis presque sûr du succès !!

A+
J.


----------



## clochelune (2 Mars 2007)

"Une des raisons majeures de mon switch c'est aussi ma femme !!! mais on est assez buzy avec tous nos enfants, pas encore eu le temps de la mettre s&#233;rieusement sur la b&#234;te  Mais &#231;a ne saurait tarder et je suis presque s&#251;r du succ&#232;s !!" J&#233;r&#244;me


alors super ;-) quand tu auras r&#233;gl&#233; tes petits soucis de d&#233;marrage avec l'OS X et ses p&#233;riph&#233;riques, tu pourras montrer la merveille &#224; ta femme, elle en sera sans doute ravie ;-)
exemple, mon compagnon lui pr&#233;f&#232;re XP et pr&#233;f&#233;rait mon Asus, il trouve mon MacBook trop "maison de poup&#233;es" mais moi j'aime &#231;a, pouvoir l'emporter partout me plait vraiment et je me fais vraiment bien &#224; l'OS X
parfois j'ai quelques soucis, parce que je ne sais pas bien me d&#233;brouiller mais hop je demande, on m'aide et &#231;a marche!
l&#224; par exemple j'ai quick time qui &#224; chaque fois s'affiche au d&#233;marrage alors je ne comprends pas ce que j'ai fait pour &#231;a!!
mais &#231;a va se r&#233;gler bient&#244;t!!
je trouve qu'on apprend plus facilement sous OS X et mon amie elle aussi &#233;tait vraiment &#233;bahie, le syst&#232;me lui plaisait bien. 
ma kin&#233;e d'ailleurs compte switcher depuis qu'elle a vu MacBook chez moi, je lui ai dit d'attendre au moins septembre que L&#233;opard soit sorti et tout... car elle est tr&#232;s peu informatique je l'aide m&#234;me avec ses probl&#232;mes iTunes et iPod et pour &#231;a je ne l'incite pas &#224; passer de suite &#224; Mac OS X... mais bon, elle a flash&#233;!! et le PC restera pour son mari alors si soucis...


----------



## ntx (2 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> là par exemple j'ai quick time qui à chaque fois s'affiche au démarrage alors je ne comprends pas ce que j'ai fait pour ça!!


Clic droit sur l'icône dans le dock et décocher "Ouvrir avec la session".


----------



## clochelune (2 Mars 2007)

&#233;dit youpi! ouvrir la session &#233;tait en effet coch&#233; sur quick time au red&#233;marrage (car sinonquick time n'est pas install&#233; dans le dock)
j'ai d&#233;coch&#233;, v&#233;rifi&#233; pour le reste, red&#233;marr&#233; et youpi, c'est revenu &#224; la normale!

merci!!


----------



## béber1 (2 Mars 2007)

OK *Jerome_C *excuse-moi de m'&#234;tre emball&#233;.

Personnellement, j'ai un scanner Epson 1640 photo.
Il y a quelques ann&#233;es, je le branche au 10.2 que je venais d'installer &#224; l'epoque ->Transfert d'Image-->appareils-->Appareils Twain (il est apparu) -->Scan basique mais scan...Pareil pour 10.3 et 10.4






Pareil aussi pour mon Epson 10000XL Pro.
OK , Apple doit travailler en chemise avec Epson et doit d&#233;laisser tous les autres. 

Imprimante Epson 1290 PS: Configuraton d'imprimante--Ajout-->Pilote g&#233;n&#233;rique (voire celui de Gimp Print). Impression de base mais Impression.
Chez mon filleul, celui-ci en pr&#233;vision de l'arriv&#233;e de son iMac G5 20" "que je lui offrais pour ses fiancailles) avait acheter un adaptateur bluetooth pour partager son imprimante HP avec son PC.
Il d&#233;mare l'iMac, cr&#233;e son compte. Comme il etait sur un petit reseau g&#233;r&#233; par un petit routeur DI 604, Pouf ! il est sur le net _(pas de magie, DHCP par d&#233;faut...)_.
Scan Canon???(m'en rappelle plus, d&#233;sol&#233-->Transfert d'image-->Appareils-->etc... Scan
*Test d'impression:*
Configuration d'imprimante-->Ajout-->Imprimante Bluetooth (paf ! l'adaptateur apparait)->Impression d'un CV word.
Tout ceci est rigoureusement exact. Mon filleul &#233;tait sur le cul !  _(et moi aussi...)_

*Alors...*
je n'ai JAMAIS dit personnellement "&#224; tous bouts de champ "&#231;a marche tout seul"".
Verifie tous mes posts , tu verras que pour ma part , je n'ai jamais dit &#231;a, notamment qu'il n'y a pas besoin de pilote sp&#233;cifiques, etc...
Je me sers assez moi-m&#234;me de periphs pro ou semi-pros pour savoir que l'on a besoin de pilotes appropri&#233;s.
Simplement je n'en utilise plus d'anciens en SCSI ou  Parallelle ou autres joyeuset&#233; ant&#233;-diluvienne pour &#233;viter de me confronter de me prendre la t&#234;te aux manques de supports, et donc &#224; d'in&#233;vitables des probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233;s.
Cela me semble &#233;vident. _mais je dois avoir l'esprit tordu..._

Maintenant, je vois trop pour l'avoir subi par des connaissances ou des amis les sarcasmes du style :"ah tu trouves pas, &#231;a marche pas.. ah c'est normal, t'es sous Mac..."
Ou ceux que l'on avait conseill&#233;s de prendre un Mac pour travailler chez eux et qui pestaient aux moindre probl&#232;me, arguant du fait que d'apr&#232;s d'autres amis ils avaient finalement fait le mauvais choix, et que c'est normal qu'ils en ch...t.
Quand j'y allais... c'etait bien souvent  une merde de rien, ou un pilote qu'ils n'avaient pas trouv&#233;, ou mieux qu'ils n'avaient pas cherch&#233; !! :mouais: 

*Anecdotes*
Je me rappelle comment chez un ami illustrateur, j'avais rencontr&#233; un de ses amis informaticiens (costard-cravate), qui a pass&#233; la soir&#233;e (fin 2002, Jaguar 10.2 etait sorti) &#224; me prouver qu'"Apple etait morte".
J'avais beau lui dire que le nouveau syst&#232;me, bas&#233; sur un Unix et blablablaaa... promettait, mais non, tout dans l'&#233;volution mondiale de l'informatique (gros syst&#232;mes, syst&#232;me r&#233;seau et d'entreprises, le bulldozer du March&#233; PC, etc...) indiquait que le Mac etait soumis &#224; disparaitre &#224; court ou moyen terme.  
Cette aventure avait &#233;t&#233; charmante , l'interface graphique et tout &#231;a, le c&#244;t&#233; "fun" des ordis pomm&#233;s (le FlowerPower " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'avait fait bien rire...   ) Ce type m'avait d&#233;prim&#233;. :hein: 

Et puis le Mac a relev&#233; la t&#234;te.
Mais toujours les m&#234;mes questions.

Il n'y a pas 15 jours, j'&#233;tait &#224; la Fnac Etoile, et comme il n'y avait pas assez de vendeurs autours des Mac o&#249; une clientelle de curieux se pr&#233;sentaient, je  me suis propos&#233; au conseil de l'un d'eux.
l'iMac 20" l'interessait  tout autant que cet "OS X-sans-virus-&#224;-ce-que-l'on-dit"...
Question : "est-ce que le Mac lit/affiche les Photos d'appareils num&#233;riques?
-Oui, &#233;videmment, m&#234;me le Raw.
-Ah, g&#232;re-t-il le format Jpeg?
-   :mouais: ...
-je pourrais &#233;couter de la musique aussi.
-Ben, ya iTunes.
-Mais c'est pareil que celui sur le PC...
- OUI OUI OUIIII "_(J'ai vraiment eu l'impression que les Macs venaient d'une autre plan&#232;te  )_

Un autre m'arr&#234;te. Il etait sur Mac. 
"Quel est votre probl&#232;me Monsieur?
-on m'a vendu cette suite (iWork) et elle ne marche pas sur mon Mac.
-Quel Mac avait vous?
- un Performa.
-  _ (c'est pas VRAII ! c'est pas mon jour aujourd'hui.)_
-c'est normal Monsieur que cela ne fonctionne pas, car ce n'est plus le m&#234;me syst&#232;me.
Mais c'est un Mac!
-Je sais bien mais il est trop ancien. Un conseil achetez-en un de nouveau.
-Pourquoi, c'est pas les m&#234;mes?
_Ouf un vendeur  , Courage fuyons ! :rateau: _


Donc excuse-moi J&#233;rome, j'ai d&#251; te prendre pour quelqu'un d'autre..


----------



## Pooley (2 Mars 2007)

moi j'vais te dire...
bah t'as du courage


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Mars 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> OK *Jerome_C *excuse-moi de m'être emballé.


C'est la passion, mieux vaut ça que l'inverse 



béber1 a dit:


> ->Transfert d'Image-->appareils-->Appareils Twain (il est apparu) -->Scan basique mais scan...Pareil pour 10.3 et 10.4


Rha dès que je trouve le temps promis je reteste !!



béber1 a dit:


> *Alors...*
> je n'ai JAMAIS dit personnellement "à tous bouts de champ "ça marche tout seul"".
> Verifie tous mes posts , tu verras que pour ma part , je n'ai jamais dit ça, notamment qu'il n'y a pas besoin de pilote spécifiques, etc...


J'ai jamais dit "toi" l'ami ! je faisait référence à une population plus générale qui a facilement ces mots sur les lèvres. En revanche je trouvais que tu généralisais à l'inverse mon propos, non pas critique, mais simplement réajusteur de vérité.



béber1 a dit:


> Simplement je n'en utilise plus d'anciens en SCSI ou  Parallelle ou autres joyeuseté anté-diluvienne pour éviter de me confronter de me prendre la tête aux manques de supports, et donc à d'inévitables des problèmes de compatibilités.
> Cela me semble évident. _mais je dois avoir l'esprit tordu..._


Bah je sais pas si je suis anté-diluvien, mais si j'ai une imprimante qui imprime bien pour le très faible besoin que j'en ai à la maison (quelques pages par semaine, franchement), je me dis juste que ça serai cool qu'elle continue d'imprimer non ? (mais l'imprimante ayé hein, plus de soucis !). Pour le scan, c'est encore plus simple, je dois bien scanner 2 ou 3 trucs par mois, alors...



béber1 a dit:


> Quand j'y allais... c'etait bien souvent  une merde de rien, ou un pilote qu'ils n'avaient pas trouvé, ou mieux qu'ils n'avaient pas cherché !! :mouais:


Je te promets, je cherche, je cherche !



béber1 a dit:


> *Anecdotes*
> Je me rappelle comment chez un ami illustrateur, j'avais rencontré un de ses amis informaticiens (costard-cravate), qui a passé la soirée (fin 2002, Jaguar 10.2 etait sorti) à me prouver qu'"Apple etait morte".
> J'avais beau lui dire que le nouveau système, basé sur un Unix et blablablaaa... promettait, mais non, tout dans l'évolution mondiale de l'informatique (gros systèmes, système réseau et d'entreprises, le bulldozer du Marché PC, etc...) indiquait que le Mac etait soumis à disparaitre à court ou moyen terme.
> Cette aventure avait été charmante , l'interface graphique et tout ça, le côté "fun" des ordis pommés (le FlowerPower "  l'avait fait bien rire...   ) Ce type m'avait déprimé. :hein:
> ...


C'est clair que le passage à Unix a du rassurer pas mal de monde, et je trouve personnellement le mouvement "intel / windows capable" absolument génial, car maintenant il n'y a plus de freins objectifs ! 
(je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment faire tourner les bons jeux windows via boot camp ou parallels ?)



béber1 a dit:


> Donc excuse-moi Jérome, j'ai dû te prendre pour quelqu'un d'autre..


Oh oui oh oui, ptet un jour je serai un expert mac !! 

J.


----------



## tantoillane (8 Mars 2007)

Oui, j'en connais des pas mal aussi du genre

"T'as a mac ? Ahh ?!? mais comment tu fais pour aller sur Internet ? Les macs ça ne marche pas avec internet ?"


----------



## spleen (8 Mars 2007)

Ben déja s'ils savent qu'Apple fait encore de l'informatique, c'est un miracle...


----------



## gutiero (8 Mars 2007)

JE NE REGRETTE QU'UNE CHOSE...

Vous connaissez ces petits moments de tension où un bon coup de pied dans cette tour de malheur qui fait un bruit d'avion au décolage vous fait le plus grand bien ?

CA ME MANQUE TERRIBLEMENT!!

Et ce clavier, TAC TAC TAC et hop la touche enter qui pète...


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Mars 2007)

Une chose que je regrette, mais peut-être j'ai mal cherché (?) : pouvoir changer de session utilisateur sans fermer la session en cours.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Une chose que je regrette, mais peut-&#234;tre j'ai mal cherch&#233; (?) : pouvoir changer de session utilisateur sans fermer la session en cours.



Tu as mal cherch&#233;. :rateau:  

Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me > Comptes > Options (petite maison en gris&#233; en bas &#224; gauche --> il faut d'abord d&#233;v&#233;rouiller le cadenas avec ton mot de passe) > Activer la permutation rapide d'utilisateur

Mais il faut bien reconna&#238;tre que la fonction est un peu trop cach&#233;e, on se croirait presque sur Windows pour le coup. :mouais:


----------



## béber1 (9 Mars 2007)

on peut passer plus simplement par l'installation de Winswitch_(freeware/donationware)_








Attention pour le coup de ne pas faire joujou avec le System Administrator (root) qu'on a voulu activer pour l'occasion.
Car WinSwitch permet de l'afficher...


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Mars 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu as mal cherché. :rateau:
> 
> Préférences système > Comptes > Options (petite maison en grisé en bas à gauche --> il faut d'abord dévérouiller le cadenas avec ton mot de passe) > Activer la permutation rapide d'utilisateur
> 
> Mais il faut bien reconnaître que la fonction est un peu trop cachée, on se croirait presque sur Windows pour le coup. :mouais:


Ouaih ben pour le coup je vais défendre windaube cause c'est pas caché du tout sous XP, tu l'as à côté de fermer la session (= changer de session).



béber1 a dit:


> on peut passer plus simplement par l'installation de Winswitch_(freeware/donationware)_
> 
> 
> Attention pour le coup de ne pas faire joujou avec le System Administrator (root) qu'on a voulu activer pour l'occasion.
> Car WinSwitch permet de l'afficher...


D'ailleurs je trouve le nom "winswitch" plutôt évocateur, non ?

En tous cas merci pour les conseils que je testerai à la maison.


----------



## béber1 (9 Mars 2007)

C'est une question de logique ou de point de vue. Ça se discute donc.

Si le Staff Apple a décidé de confiner dans les Options des Paramétrages des *Comptes*, c'est sans doute parce qu'ils considèrent comme "privée" chaque session utilisateur et leur accès.
Mais bon, comme il y a des petits utilitaires encore plus pratiques qui passent outre... 

C'est vrai, le nom de Winswitch est assez ambigu, car il ne sagit pas de fenêtre comme le fait Exposé, ni même d'espace-bureau comme le fera Spaces.


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Mars 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4196997 a dit:
			
		

> Si le Staff Apple a d&#233;cid&#233; de confiner dans les Options des Param&#233;trages des *Comptes*, c'est sans doute parce qu'ils consid&#232;rent comme "priv&#233;e" chaque session utilisateur et leur acc&#232;s.


J'ai pas dit que tu pouvais acc&#233;der au compte d'un autre, j'ai dit que dans XP (et avant) tu peux simplement quitter un compte sans fermer la session pour en ouvrir une autre avec un autre utilisateur, dans la mesure o&#249; tu connais le pwd of course. Ou simplement c'est une mani&#232;re de laisser ton travail "en plan" en ne touchant pas aux applis et de laisser dispo la machine pour quelqu'un d'autre sans la bloquer. (ou bosser dans deux environnements diff&#233;rents en parall&#232;le, pour du dev et du test, etc)

Mais je suppose que la permutation rapide, une fois activ&#233;e, c'est la m&#234;me chose non ?


----------



## béber1 (9 Mars 2007)

Oui c'est &#231;a.

Il y a donc bien les 2 options :
-1/Menu Pomme -->Fermer la session...( qui permet de quitter la session en cours)
-2/ permutation rapide (qui aisse tous les process d'une session actifs pendant qu'o va sur l'autre) Il fut un temps, 10.3..? iTunes continuait de jouer quand on allait dans une autre session. Maintenant heureusement, le morceau de musique s'arrete dans sa diffusion.
Sinon,bonjour le boxon  !


----------



## Jerome_C (10 Mars 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Oui c'est ça.
> 
> Il y a donc bien les 2 options :
> -1/Menu Pomme -->Fermer la session...( qui permet de quitter la session en cours)
> ...


Bon ben c'est nickel cette permutation rapide, j'ai même pas envie de tester l'utilitaire !


----------



## Jerome_C (12 Mars 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Bon ben c'est nickel cette permutation rapide, j'ai même pas envie de tester l'utilitaire !


Je dirais même plus, à l'usage, c'est même bien mieux que la fonction sous XP, à savoir plus de possibilité pour le faire (en direct sur un compte donné où en passant par le menu de login), mais surtout, surtout, c'est plus joli ce cube qui tourne !


----------

